# WWE Talent Releases



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Sad for the people who will be laid off but the roster is so stacked that I think the company will be fine in the end.

This might also explain why they released The Revival at last.

I can see them releasing Lorcan, Kendrick, Borne, Aliyah, Brooke, and some less known Performance Center people.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

They're going to be without ticket sales & in-person merch sales for possibly up to 18 months. Plus the money lost from this year's WrestleMania weekend not happening as planned and likely next year's too. It's shitty, but cutbacks were bound to happen.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn that sucks, I wonder which talent was furloughed.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

And it begins. Drake Maverick, Curt Hawkins, Karl Anderson, EC3 and Lio Rush.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250477978657665024


----------



## Zyta (Jun 28, 2011)

Strange to release Karl Anderson and not Gallows, or maybe his is coming later. Sucks for everyone losing their dream job, but, corona or not, the releases have been a long time coming I always thought.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

december_blue said:


> And it begins. Drake Maverick, Curt Hawkins, Karl Anderson, EC3 and Lio Rush.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250477978657665024


A bunch of bums that I am sure AEW will pick up


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Surprised that Karl Anderson has been released after signing a 5 year deal. Isn't Drake in the cruiserweight tournament thing? Guess not anymore.

Pleased that EC3 finally got out.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

why the fuck they get rid of lio rush lol 

he was cruiserweight champ not that long ago and fought jordan devlin for the title like 2 months ago

i can think of way more nxt names i'd release instead of him


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rush & EC3 probably wanted out, so that makes sense. A little surprised at Karl Anderson, but I feel like there have always been stories that he & Gallows were one foot in one foot out on wanting to leave.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

EC3 needed to get out anyway.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Drake Maverick *
That guy offered his wedding to the company for an angle, this it's why you should never offer shit to Vince.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey Karl. Jay could use a good number 2 in the BC since Fale isnt around much. Come on home.


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

Luke Gallows has been added to the list. Guess we can expect that list to expand during the day.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's the website link: Drake Maverick, Curt Hawkins and other Superstars released - looks like they added Gallows 

I feel for Hawkins again, but I never understand why they keep Zach around?


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Well, fuck Coronavirus.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

They released all these people but not Mike Bennet who actually wanted to get released? 

Lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

sbuch said:


> Here's the website link: Drake Maverick, Curt Hawkins and other Superstars released - looks like they added Gallows
> 
> I feel for Hawkins again, but I never understand why they keep Zach around?


Eric Young too.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

This is incredibly sad for the talents now :/ 

I hope they’ll be to make some living in a way during this pandemic.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Rusev, Kurt Angle and other Superstars released


WWE has come to terms on the release of Rusev, Kurt Angle, Karl Anderson, Luke Gallows and other Superstars.




www.wwe.com





Heath Slater has just been added to the list.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Eric Young deserved so much better than what they have done with him since he debuted on NXT


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Heath Slater. He's got kids.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

so they release both members of the OC after being involved in aj/taker feud aswell as the boneyard match which main evented night 1 of WM


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

I hope they’re able to support themselves somehow through this pandemic. This sucks.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

That sucks for Heath.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Sad times.... wonder if they asked who wanted to be let go before they started


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Should probably update OP to mega release thread. Names are coming in by the minute.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Sad times.... wonder if they asked who wanted to be let go before they started


I'm getting that vibe from a lot of the names announced so far.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn they cut my hitta Lio?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Sad times.... wonder if they asked who wanted to be let go before they started


I'm sure they did. Rush and EC3 definitely wanted out.

I think Anderson did too.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Sad times.... wonder if they asked who wanted to be let go before they started


That would have actually been a smart thing to do.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I wonder when they will cut maria's bitch


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Damn they cut my hitta Lio?


Fr wtf. Why lio???


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh boy....didn't expect this today


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

MJF said:


> That would have actually been a smart thing to do.


I wonder if a situation like this would be able to free my girl Sasha from the WWE’s tyranny... knowing vince he’d probably never let her go


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Please update the op.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

ObsoleteMule said:


> I wonder if a situation like this would be able to free my girl Sasha from the WWE’s tyranny... knowing vince he’d probably never let her go


Vince knows better unforch. shes one of five divas that def wont get released


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

ObsoleteMule said:


> I wonder if a situation like this would be able to free my girl Sasha from the WWE’s tyranny... knowing vince he’d probably never let her go


Sasha probably in her best position push wise right now than her entire WWE Run she is in a slowburn angle with the Champion and now she wont have to deal with Bliss/Becky/Charlotte/ she might actually get a good title run since her sd competition is lacey,tamina and naomi lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Heath - They've not had anything for him since Rhino left for TNA. And i've wondered for years why he's managed to escape being cut.
Eric Young - Sanity was a fail on the main roster, and he's only been on TV to job or go after the 24/7 title.
EC3 - Not shocked. They maybe could've sent him back to NXT, and have him pair up with Drake Maverick like they were in TNA.
Drake Maverick - Sucks for him. Spud was a star in TNA along with EC3.
Gallows and Anderson - Kinda shocked at their release. They're apart of a stable with AJ, and they were just apart of the AJ/Undertaker match at Wrestlemania. I don't think they'll go back to New Japan, I think AEW will sign them.
Lio Rush - He's been saying on twitter to put him back with Lashley as his hype man, and they probably should've done so.
Curt Hawkins - Is irrelevent tbh.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> This is incredibly sad for the talents now :/
> 
> I hope they’ll be to make some living in a way during this pandemic.


Sad they are fired but it’s a bunch of boring bums that needed released


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

This moment, beside of the obvious reasons ofc, they also can get rid of talent they don`t like anymore, without making them to a martyr (aka Vince hates them, let`s push them somewhere else).


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Releasing Heath Slater is just something you don't do.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I wanted AJ to break away from Gallows & Anderson but not like this!!!

This beyond sucks, you never want to see people lose their job but this is a crazy time in the world right now. 
Drake was in the cruiserweight tournament aswell so i wonder who will replace him.
It just completely sucks for EC3 on so many levels, the guy has tons of potential but just never gets a chance. I don't understand why he wasn't used more during these no crowd shows. He apparently wanted out of the company though.
I'll really miss Curt Hawkins because i always liked watching him.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PWInsider also reporting 2 producers have been cut by WWE.

Shane Helms and Lance Storm.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MoxAsylum said:


> Sad they are fired but it’s a bunch of boring bums that needed released


You must have a sad life….


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

This is no surprise and would be much worse if WWE had to stop live shows and lost TV money like everyone wants.

I feel for the wrestlers but a significant amount of people in the world are going through the same things right now. Hope they saved some money whilst the going was good.

I feel they released Karl & Luke as their new contract was $500k a year. That's unaffordable in these circumstances.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn I actually liked Heath Slater.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm not sure how many of these guys are going to wind up in AEW. I can see the cutbacks hitting them too by the time the no-compete clauses are up.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Catering will be empty.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

WOW, I'm surprised the most by the OC, they suck but they're with AJ so it was unexpected, and Drake who was one of the very FEW entertaining things in 2019? That's his reward? Fuck those clowns. Heath never got a chance, he could've been a solid midcarder especially after his run in 2016 which was just awesome, sucks for him being in this hell.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

december_blue said:


> I'm not sure how many of these guys are going to wind up in AEW. I can see the cutbacks hitting them too by the time the no-compete clauses are up.


Probably just EC3 and Gallows/Anderson. AEW's roster is already overstacked though so I don't know. They don't have 5 hours of TV and a lot of guys already don't get TV time.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Can anyone explain to me "Cutting talent expenses"


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Even Flow said:


> PWInsider also reporting 2 producers have been cut by WWE.
> 
> Shane Helms and Lance Storm.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250486061333188608

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Sad times.... wonder if they asked who wanted to be let go before they started


I don't think so. No one is gonna say yes during this pandemic. What idiot would say so, no one is hiring. AEW will likely have to make cuts too, they deffo aint picking up expensive wrestlers


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250486061333188608
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn this is a shitshow, everything all went down in one day at my job too. I'm lucky to be labeled as "essential".


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Can anyone explain to me "Cutting talent expenses"


Cutting the amount of money spent on talent, hence why they are letting so many of them go.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

man lance storm closed his wrestling school to come take this producer job


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ugh with Heath gone there goes the dream of 3mb having 3 wwe champions :s


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Kurt Angle just added. This is serious cutting now


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The silver lining in all of this is that they are all "furloughed" and not cut completely, meaning that there is still a chance that they can come back once this all blows over. Best case scenario is that they are out of work and pay until the 3rd or 4th quarter of this year.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

kurt angle and aiden english added to list


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Damn this is a shitshow, everything all went down in one day at my job too. I'm lucky to be labeled as "essential".


Me too. I’m so thankful I still get to work during this pandemic. I don’t know what I’d do if I couldn’t.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

december_blue said:


> Cutting the amount of money spent on talent, hence why they are letting so many of them go.


Oh ok, Thanks


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

december_blue said:


> I'm not sure how many of these guys are going to wind up in AEW. I can see the cutbacks hitting them too by the time the no-compete clauses are up.


Unlikely they'll be hit nearly as hard. Vince has been blowing money like an absolute fool lately.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

MoxAsylum said:


> Sad they are fired but it’s a bunch of boring bums that needed released


Wow, You're a **** not going to say it


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

candice-wrestling said:


> Me too. I’m so thankful I still get to work during this pandemic. I don’t know what I’d do if I couldn’t.


That's why it's so important, if you can, to build something for yourself. Like a side income or business, so that all of your eggs are not in one basket. I will definitely be looking to build multiple streams of income now. Lesson learned.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

__





NINE PRODUCERS GONE OR FURLOUGHED BY WWE | PWInsider.com







www.pwinsider.com





9 producers have been released:

Billy Kidman
Mike Rotunda
Dave Finlay
Pat Buck
Shawn Daivari
Scott Armstrong
Sarah Stock
Shane Helms
Lance Storm


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Kurt Angle done


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Interesting they haven’t released any female talents yet.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Jazminator said:


> Interesting they haven’t released any female talents yet.


Probably cost less.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I think WWE going to hire some back when this is all over


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

PavelGaborik said:


> Unlikely they'll be hit nearly as hard. Vince has been blowing money like an absolute fool lately.


What is AEW source of income right now apart from TV money? Of course they will be hit hard, PPV money and live attendance, plus merch sold there is a significant revenue stream for them. That TV income isn't guaranteed if it has a Live clause like WWE is rumoured to have. Everyone will be cutting expenses mate. WWE just have more to cut.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I think WWE going to hire some back when this is all over


Do you really think those people are going to wait for the WWE ?

The situation might be the same in september.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That's why it's so important, if you can, to build something for yourself. Like a side income or business, so that all of your eggs are not in one basket. I will definitely be looking to build multiple streams of income now. Lesson learned.


Yeah I’m definitely gonna have to do that because if this ever happens again I may not be as lucky.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Does this mean storyline wise Taker legit killed Karl Anderson and Luke Gallows.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dark Emperor said:


> Wtat is AEW source of income right now apart from TV money? Of course they will be hit hard, PPV money and live attendance, plus merch sold there is a significant revenue stream for them. That TV income isn't guaranteed if it has a Live clause like WWE is rumoured to have. Everyone will be cutting expenses mate. WWE just have more to cut.


As long as they aren't tossing 18 million dollars to Florida governor's and losing out on millions of dollars to host atrocious shows I cannot foresee them being hit nearly as hard as the WWE, at all. 

I didn't say they wouldn't suffer, I said they won't be hit nearly as hard.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Dark Emperor said:


> What is AEW source of income right now apart from TV money? Of course they will be hit hard, PPV money and live attendance, plus merch sold there is a significant revenue stream for them. That TV income isn't guaranteed if it has a Live clause like WWE is rumoured to have. Everyone will be cutting expenses mate. WWE just have more to cut.


If AEW really had to do live show they would do it.

Also doing live show cost a "lot" of money.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Kurt Angle surprised me. I guess not even the Hall of Famers are safe.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is an absolute blood-letting. Wonder if people still feel sorry for Vince.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

candice-wrestling said:


> Kurt Angle surprised me. I guess not even the Hall of Famers are safe.


This was the biggest surprise from me.

Well and Gallows and Anderson


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Jazminator said:


> Interesting they haven’t released any female talents yet.


Don't jinx it for us



rbl85 said:


> Do you really think those people are going to wait for the WWE ?
> 
> The situation might be the same in september.


Well truth is, I'm always saying we might not go back to normal for at lease 5 months, But it might go to 2021


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That's why it's so important, if you can, to build something for yourself. Like a side income or business, so that all of your eggs are not in one basket. I will definitely be looking to build multiple streams of income now. Lesson learned.


This is a really solid and important post. Everyone should firstly try to build 6months income in savings minimum if possible. In a crisis that should stretch to about a year if used sensibly.

Then after that, getting a side income or some kind of investments is crucial to build your wealth. Crisis like this are rare and you'd still lose a fuckload of money whatever you do, But you will be able to manage. 

I am glad i learnt this at a young age and built up a lot of savings whilst my expenses were low.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> Do you really think those people are going to wait for the WWE ?
> 
> The situation might be the same in september.


You act like most have a choice, everywhere will be cutting cost even other wrestling companies. It would be a shitty thing to do if other companies cut some talent to sign some of these superstars. In fact WWE having to cut so many talent should be a worry for every other wrestling promotion in the world, they are the ones in the best income than most put together.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> This was the biggest surprise from me.
> 
> Well and Gallows and Anderson


Yeah they surprised me as well since they were just involved in the big Styles/Taker feud for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Some of those released producers have been furloughed too.

So they might not have all been released.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Wow, You're a **** not going to say it


For stating facts ? Who on that list is any good? Slater is a bum, Karl Anderson and Gallows are boring, Lio Rush is decent at best, EC3 sucks, Kurt Angle is washed, Curt Hawkins sucks, Drake Maverick is a bum


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Kurt Angle as well?


prosperwithdeen said:


> The silver lining in all of this is that they are all "furloughed" and not cut completely, meaning that there is still a chance that they can come back once this all blows over. Best case scenario is that they are out of work and pay until the 3rd or 4th quarter of this year.


Meaning what from an employment standpoint? Are they free to work elsewhere or still somehow bound to WWE?

Employee has to accept being furloughed right? So either accept it or be outright released? So a lot of the agents accept furlough for the next 3-4 months and then go back to work?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

MoxAsylum said:


> Sad they are fired but it’s a bunch of boring bums that needed released


You're a miserable prick who doesn't have 1% of the talent they do.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

candice-wrestling said:


> Yeah they surprised me as well since they were just involved in the big Styles/Taker feud for Wrestlemania.


I am not that surprised, I have a feeling they weren't going to be used for awhile anyway to sell the boneyard match and we don't know if they even offered to keep others in a job given they have both likely in a stable life than some.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Meaning what from an employment standpoint? Are they free to work elsewhere or still somehow bound to WWE?


Temporary layoff. Their job could be waiting for them when this is all over and furloughed employees typically still have access to employee benefits.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

MoxAsylum said:


> For stating facts ? Who on that list is any good? Slater is a bum, Karl Anderson and Gallows are boring, Lio Rush is decent at best, EC3 sucks, Kurt Angle is washed, Curt Hawkins sucks, Drake Maverick is a bum


It doesn't matter on your personal opinion of them. It's not nice for these people to lose their job during these times.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Sarah Logan got released


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250493727925252101

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Kurt Angle as well?
> 
> Meaning what from an employment standpoint? Are they free to work elsewhere or still somehow bound to WWE?


Yeah when furloughed you keep all your benefits without pay. They are free to get employment elsewhere or do temp work during the furlough. Once the furlough is up, they are given the option to come back or quit altogether.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Sarah Logan got released
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250493727925252101
> ...


Good.

I found her boring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not Mike Chioda. FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He's my favorite ref and has been there since the early 90's. FUCK.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Showstopper said:


> Not Mike Chioda. FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He's my favorite ref and has been there since the early 90's. FUCK.


Yeah, I just saw that on wwe.com.

Has he been on TV at all lately? I can't remember the last time I saw him on TV.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That's why it's so important, if you can, to build something for yourself. Like a side income or business, so that all of your eggs are not in one basket. I will definitely be looking to build multiple streams of income now. Lesson learned.


I totally agree with this, i have a 2nd stream of income which i'm so thankful for and i've also been really good at saving money so i'm not as worse off as others in my job, we're currently all furloughed but still the uncertainty is wild. I've been thinking of doing other things and creating more income streams and this pandemic has told me that i should definitely go for it and at least try.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sarah Logan? Please don't release Liv Morgan.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Sarah Logan got released
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250493727925252101
> ...


Wow, Just Wow


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> Good.
> 
> I found her boring.


Found another douchebag


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> Yeah, I just saw that on wwe.com.
> 
> Has he been on TV at all lately? I can't remember the last time I saw him on TV.


Not sure. But he's been there since I was like 8 years old. This sucks.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

AEW will sign Logan for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I suspect vast majority of producers are furloughed then. But not sure they could furlough independent contractors so the wrestlers are more likley released right?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sarah Logan too? Wow.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> AEW will sign Logan for sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AEW needs to sign any women that WWE lets go if they are in a position to do so. WWE hoarded them all thats why their womens division is so terrible lol.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I suspect vast majority of producers are furloughed then. But not sure they could furlough independent contractors so the wrestlers are more likley released right?


Correct. Furlough is something they'd do with employees. Performers solely on talent contracts would likely just be released.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

prosperwithdeen said:


> AEW needs to sign any women that WWE lets go if they are in a position to do so. WWE hoarded them all thats why their womens division is so terrible lol.


Not at this time


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

One thing I do hope is with those talent being released, that they aren’t being held to the 90 day no compete clause. 

Surely in the current situations, WWE would allow them the freedom to go anywhere they can to earn a living.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> AEW will sign Logan for sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AEW won't be signing anyone atm, if the WWE is in trouble and needing to cut cost, AEW will be in the same boat.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

They release Chioda? wtf lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sarah Logan was kinda a dead woman walking the moment that faction broke up.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Any other time I’d be happy for a lot of these guys to get out of their deals to get opportunities somewhere else but right now? Man this sucks.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Holy shit how long is this gonna go? they already released so many people.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm sure this has a lot to do with the 18m they paid Florida a few days ago.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Sarah Logan? I guess it wasn't a MITB qualifying match it was a job qualifying match lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I hope this is it


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I wonder what Logan's husband had to say.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Sarah Logan gone.

Finally she can go back to her Crazy Mary Dobson gimmick and show everyone how talented she actually is.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

MoxAsylum said:


> For stating facts ? Who on that list is any good? Slater is a bum, Karl Anderson and Gallows are boring, Lio Rush is decent at best, EC3 sucks, Kurt Angle is washed, Curt Hawkins sucks, Drake Maverick is a bum


Who doesn't seem like a bum in a world micromanaged by a 75 year old former roider/coke head control freak and scripted by 30 geeky writers who don't even like pro wrestling?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Linda-cunt can pay Florida 18.5 million but they can't pay these men and women the chump change (in comparison to 18.5 million) that they're making.

Oh, and fuck China, too.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

It may NOT be Sunday but with all the permanent/temporary loss of "talent in & out of the ring, something for the departed #BETTERDAYS


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250496387000614913


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn that video of Drake Maverick was tough to watch, I feel really bad for the guy. This is a blood bath.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Logan isn't a massive loss for the company. She was a jobber/good hand. Could be useful to AEW's women's division but 100% not a star.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Not sure. But he's been there since I was like 8 years old. This sucks.


Apparently he’d been with the WWE since 1989.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Linda-cunt can pay Florida 18.5 million but they can't pay these men and women the chump change (in comparison to 18.5 million) that they're making.
> 
> Oh, and fuck China, too.


This company is a disgrace, to announce this a day after the reports came out sure tells it all about this company.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rowan & Epico.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Not surprised that Curt Hawkins is gone but really surprised that Zack Ryder hasn't been released yet.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rowan too? Damn.

Some of these guys would be a good pick up for AEW tbh.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Linda McMahon didn't personally donate that money, she's running a SuperPAC for Trump and all that money is from donors donating to re-elect Trump.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

december_blue said:


> Rowan & Epico.


Rowan's been there for years, since the FCW days. Maybe he'll goto AEW and be apart of the Dark Order and be with Brodie again.

Epico should've been released years ago. Now Primo needs to be released.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

That Drake Maverick video was heartbreaking 💔💔


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

This is beyond grim. Feel for everyone. Maverick especially. 

For sure everyone will find jobs once this is over but no one is hiring now. Also can see many of these getting rehired the minute things are stable. 

Sad day indeed.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WWE should really have utilized Drake Maverick more. He was entertaining and worked every role he was put in well.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Even Flow said:


> Rowan's been there for years, since the FCW days. Maybe he'll goto AEW and be apart of the Dark Order and be with Brodie again.
> 
> Epico should've been released years ago. Now Primo needs to be released.


Primo was just added too.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

People are confusing WWE with the McMahons

Vince and Linda don't spend their own personal money on WWE the company. WWE pay employees including Vince via revenue the company makes.

Vince was never going to pay talent out of his own money.



Ron Burgundy said:


> One thing I do hope is with those talent being released, that they aren’t being held to the 90 day no compete clause.
> 
> Surely in the current situations, WWE would allow them the freedom to go anywhere they can to earn a living.
> 
> ...


A 90 day no compete means talent get full pay for 90 days but can't work elsewhere.

Highly unlikely in this environment wwe are offering that


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Probably cost less.


Well they did re-sign Lana and Maria Kanellis to five year deals, who knows how much those were, but they'll just cut their husbands


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I hope the idiots who called the released talents bums and said they weren't big losses feel bad after watching the Maverick video

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250493936185102339


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mike Kanellis now.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I hope the idiots who called the released talents bums and said they weren't big losses feel bad after watching the Maverick video
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250493936185102339


He is still wrestling in the tournament, that's a bit weird, it's not like they don't have a lot of superstars who could take his place.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kanellis to ROH?


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

cut enough people and WWE could probably also cut titles and it'll lead to it just being one brand with one world title, one womens, one tag team... etc


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mike Kanellis seemed like he was finally starting to find his footing teaming with Nese on 205 Live.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mutant God said:


> cut enough people and WWE could probably also cut titles and it'll lead to it just being one brand with one world title, one womens, one tag team... etc


They can't just terminate their contract with FOX/USA. They have to have 2 brands now until the TV deals run their course.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

I dont know how I feel about this Drake maverick situation. Letting him continue is a strange situation and an emotional one. Great he has a chance to go out and perform a few more times but is it false hope?

His video is distressing. I am a big fan and he is someone that should have been utilized better. Lots of love to him. Maybe these three matches can create a groundswell of support for him to be resigned. Ironically he will likely become a bigger star through this and play into AEWs hands.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Are they just calling people into the office and releasing names as they fire tuem? Whats with this trickle?


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Havent even started with nxt and nxt uk cuts yet. Could see the uk brand furloughed completely.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It sucks that Sarah Logan got cut as she's a solid wrestler to have, she never got much of a push but i personally think she had a lot more to show.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Sbatenney said:


> He is still wrestling in the tournament, that's a bit weird, it's not like they don't have a lot of superstars who could take his place.


It's strange as the matches weren't taped in the can. So he's basically being kept around for another month as NXT will tape live each Wednesday. I mean good that he gets the shot and shows what he can do in-ring before hitting the indies again.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> Arr they just calling people into the office and releasing nakes as tyey fire tuem? Whays with this trickle?


They have to tell them that they are released before announcing it. So depends when the WWE can get ahold of them.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250492015902699522


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

toontownman said:


> I dont know how I feel about this Drake maverick situation. Letting him continue is a strange situation and an emotional one. Great he has a chance to go out and perform a few more times but is it false hope?
> 
> His video is distressing. I am a big fan and he is someone that should have been utilized better. Lots of love to him. Maybe these three matches can create a groundswell of support for him to be resigned. Ironically he will likely become a bigger star through this and play into AEWs hands.


It's interesting, i think he's likely to be rehired quickly based on still being in tourney.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

december_blue said:


> Mike Kanellis now.


Maria will follow soon. It's not worked out for either since they signed.

There's 1 name who i'm shocked hasn't been released yet too, and that's Mickie James.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Hephaesteus said:


> Arr they just calling people into the office and releasing nakes as tyey fire tuem? Whays with this trickle?


Talent relations (Mark Carano) telephones them one by one to break the news.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's strange as the matches weren't taped in the can. So he's basically being kept around for another month as NXT will tape live each Wednesday. I mean good that he gets the shot and shows what he can do in-ring before hitting the indies again.


I wouldn't be shocked if he wins the tournament now if I am honest, getting resigned for some good publicity given how many they are releasing.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> Arr they just calling people into the office and releasing nakes as tyey fire tuem? Whays with this trickle?


Yeah when furloughs happen, they do it one at a time so that they can have conversations with who they're letting go. To thank them, give them hope, etc. It's the least that a company can do when cutting people.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> It sucks that Sarah Logan got cut as she's a solid wrestler to have, she never got much of a push but i personally think she had a lot more to show.


While true, at least her husband is still employeed so she'll be alright financially for the time being.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

This is very sad, man. It’s expected. I feel sorry for ALL of those who have lost their jobs during this time.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I hope the idiots who called the released talents bums and said they weren't big losses feel bad after watching the Maverick video
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250493936185102339


I got choked up when I watched it


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm honestly surprised no nxt uk talents haven't been announced


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Sbatenney said:


> I wouldn't be shocked if he wins the tournament now if I am honest, getting resigned for some good publicity given how many they are releasing.


I hope they are not hiding a work in with the layoffs/releases. I mean good if Maverick is keeping his job, but it would be shitty for the company to try to pull off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Lance Storm closed down his wrestling school (which was pretty successful as far as wrestling schools go) in order to take this job with WWE. That's fucking rough. What a kick to the nuts. Hope he gets rehired when this shit is over with.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maria now too.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

sailord said:


> I'm honestly surprised no nxt uk talents haven't been announced


They're not paid much.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

sailord said:


> I'm honestly surprised no nxt uk talents haven't been announced


Yet. Main roster first then nxt/performance centre/uk. What a mess.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

sailord said:


> I'm honestly surprised no nxt uk talents haven't been announced


They likely don't make enough to register. Also talent needs to be released as they're independent contractors so keep them around cheaply versus risking they choose to sign elsewhere. Same with most NXT developmentals. I bet most would be surprised by the contracts of some of the releases today. One of the main roster guys probably makes as much as 10 NXT UK wrestlers.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm surprised Drake Maverick got the boot. Wasn't he supposed to be in the NXT crusierweight tournament? I thought that would guarantee you a job. I'm not shocked about EC3. Homey wasn't gonna be used any time soon anyway. I'm just shocked Zack Ryder is still employed, he's bulletproof!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Showstopper said:


> I'm pretty sure Lance Storm closed down his wrestling school (which was pretty successful as far as wrestling schools go) in order to take this job with WWE. That's fucking rough. What a kick to the nuts. Hope he gets rehired when this shit is over with.


Yeah, he did close his wrestling school to take up the Producer job with WWE.



december_blue said:


> Maria now too.


Said it would happen.

I'd like to see them back in ROH.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

AEW will have some new recruits.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm surprised Drake Maverick got the boot. Wasn't he supposed to be in the NXT crusierweight tournament? I thought that would guarantee you a job. I'm not shocked about EC3. Homey wasn't gonna be used any time soon anyway. I'm just shocked Zack Ryder is still employed, he's bulletproof!


If you watch the twitter video he posted, he says WWE have allowed him to still compete in the tournament and that he's going to give it his all.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well I'm listening to The Observer right now and so many people got let go it's crazy


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Feel bad for Rowan, thought he actually improved a lot when he returned and was feuding with Roman and teaming up with heel d.bryan.

Definitely one to think about signing for aew if they are in a position to do so as they need a few more big guys, I'm sure Brodie Lee will be putting in a good word for him.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This is what happens when you hoard talent.. One straw breaks and you get buried under the weight of your own greed and fear of competition. But the problem is it's not Vince or any WWE upper managment that's ever really going to suffer, it's always the talent.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

damn WWE Maria is on maternity leave


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

We've all seen talent cuts before... But nothing like this... This is insane.
Especially Anderson and Gallows? They just main evented WM with Taker and AJ...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rowen, Luke Gallows, Anderson, EC3, Drake Maverick, And tons more let go!!


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Talent relations (Mark Carano) telephones them one by one to break the news.


I can only imagine those poor wrestlers looking at their phone nervously, what a sad, sad situation they're in.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rusev!?


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Honestly, the WWE has needed to cut a large load of their roster for a long time now. It just sucks that it happened now given that these wrestlers have nowhere to go during this pandemic. The Revival and EC3 will be their biggest regrets though.Both could have been very successful but Vince just for some reason didn't like them....probably because they came from NXT and Vince's natural instinct is to bury all talent coming from NXT.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Once the pandemic is over, I have no doubt WWE will re-sign over half of those released. Its basically suspension without pay.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Even Flow said:


> If you watch the twitter video he posted, he says WWE have allowed him to still compete in the tournament and that he's going to give it his all.


I just watched the video. What kind of fucked up shit is that? You might as well just take him out altogether. I can see Makervick would use this situation to maybe sway their minds. Oddball situation all around.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

A sad situation that so many are getting the boot at this time when there is not many options for them out there....Not really surprised this happened after the XFL folded...


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

MJF said:


> Rusev!?


Now will they let Lana go as well?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> I just watched the video. What kind of fucked up shit is that? You might as well just take him out altogether. I can see Makervick would use this situation to maybe sway their minds. Oddball situation all around.


Yeah, it's odd that he's still able to compete in the tournament but then again he never got to really show his wrestling ability so hopefully we get to see that. I just don't understand why they didn't just replace him though, it's just very odd.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Primo and Epico are gone too. These guys been ghost for the past 2-3 years. They had a nice long ride with the company.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

They will all likely have no compete clauses too right? Or is that voided if termination isnt mutual?

If so they have brought their budget down, shipped out a few people they wanted rid of and have given themselves 90 days to assess where they are at and rehire. Absolutely mental times though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Titus is gone, too?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> I just watched the video. What kind of fucked up shit is that? You might as well just take him out altogether. I can see Makervick would use this situation to maybe sway their minds. Oddball situation all around.


He will be paid to work tournament.

It's happened plenty. Guys like Ibushi, ZSJ worked cwc tournament without being under wwe contract


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

toontownman said:


> They will all likely have no compete clauses too right? Or is that voided if termination isnt mutual?
> 
> If so they have brought their budget down, shipped out a few people they wanted rid of and have given themselves 90 days to assess where they are at and rehire. Absolutely mental times though.


Where the hell are they gonna run off and compete with?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WWE mass firing after offering political bribes to allow those said employees to count as essential. 

Never change Vince.


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

MJF said:


> Rusev!?


Where'd you see that one??


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

validreasoning said:


> He will be paid to work tournament.
> 
> It's happened plenty. Guys like Ibushi, ZSJ worked cwc tournament without being under wwe contract


That was different, that was a tournament that had 90% of the wrestler in it not being under contract, it was about given most of them a chance to earn a contract in the WWE eyes at least. It's weird since they have a lot of people who could be put in it instead of him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

validreasoning said:


> He will be paid to work tournament.
> 
> It's happened plenty. Guys like Ibushi, ZSJ worked cwc tournament without being under wwe contract


Those were independent guys working a set of dates for the WWE, it wasn't like they got contracts out of it. This is a WWE employee getting fired and then asked to complete his dates after they just publicly fire you. It makes zero sense.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not a Meltzer guy, but:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250495506867843072


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Ham and Egger said:


> Where the hell are they gonna run off and compete with?


Yep. I mentioned that earlier. 

They will still want to protect themselves and would be silly not to. Lots can change in 90 days and they know they wont have signed with AEW, who despite saying they were done hiring a month or so ago, will absolutley be salivating about these releases. Those 90 days gives wwe room to rehire.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Not a Meltzer guy, but:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250495506867843072


Got to pay that bribe somehow, I guess.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Those were independent guys working a set of dates for the WWE, it wasn't like they got contracts out of it. This is a WWE employee getting fired and then asked to complete his dates after they just publicly fire you. It makes zero sense.


Perhaps Drake asked whether he could wrestle those dates? Maybe he's not even getting paid, he might of pleaded to work?


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Ok Vince you are a piece of shit.

But hey Trump got his money


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ryder out


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

MJF said:


> WWE mass firing after offering political bribes to allow those said employees to count as essential.
> 
> Never change Vince.


How many times do we have to tell you marks. WWE didn't donate that money to Trump. It was a bunch of wealthy group called 'SuperPac' that Linda is head of.

Why don't you start a business and see how easy it is to keep all the talent you wont use for months on full pay during a freaking pandemic with no end in sight. Of course they were gonna release people. The essential business thing actually saved some jobs.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Even NXT, NXT UK is not imune to this

Look at Drake


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Zack Ryder's gone.

Dreamer will be happy.


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ryder out


WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

With Ryder gone, and with Chelsea Green not there for that long, you'd have to think she might be gone, too.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Titus is gone, too?


Where is your source?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

No Way Jose gone too.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

They only kept Primo and Epico around for so long as a favor to Carlos Colon.

Wondering whether Bray's influence keeps Bo Dallas on the payroll.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

No way Jose out


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SavoySuit said:


> Where is your source?


I'm asking, not telling. I saw someone else say it but not say who reported it. I did post a question mark at the end of the sentence.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Showstopper said:


> With Ryder gone, and with Chelsea Green not there for that long, you'd have to think she might be gone, too.


They'll keep her. 

She's a good addition to NXT's Women's division, plus they're trying to get over the Robert Stone Brand.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

DaSlacker said:


> They only kept Primo and Epico around for so long as a favor to Carlos Colon.
> 
> Wondering whether Bray's influence keeps Bo Dallas on the payroll.


It didn't keep his dad employed.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

The video Drake Maverick posted on Instagram was heartbreaking. The one that bothers me most is probably Ec3. We never got to see what he was capable of. He got released, came back looking incredible and was wasted. Hopefully he can shed some light as to why they buried him so much.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dark Emperor said:


> How many times do we have to tell you marks. WWE didn't donate that money to Trump. It was a bunch of wealthy group called 'SuperPac' that Linda is head of.
> 
> Why don't you start a business and see how easy it is to keep all the talent you wont use for months on full pay during a freaking pandemic with no end in sight. Of course they were gonna release people. The essential business thing actually saved some jobs.


Oh that old chestnut. 

I've been around business long enough to know exactly what's gone on, buddy.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

DaSlacker said:


> They only kept Primo and Epico around for so long as a favor to Carlos Colon.
> 
> Wondering whether Bray's influence keeps Bo Dallas on the payroll.


seeing how IRS bray's father got released today

aint no one safe


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh shit. Well I was wrong I guess. Damn they dropped Rowan?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

That's old school style style spring cleaning. It's 2005 all over again


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm surprised WWE did this by the way they also let go Kurt Angle not that it's a huge deal but I'm just saying


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Well, the people who kept wanting WWE to fail kinda got their wish.

Good luck to everyone who lost their job in this crisis, but it seems like a cashflow problem and also why WWE were so keen on running live shows.

The best thing one would do is to stay humble and not burn bridges.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Efie_G said:


> We've all seen talent cuts before... But nothing like this... This is insane.
> Especially Anderson and Gallows? They just main evented WM with Taker and AJ...


This was probably one of the more shocking ones because they were aligned with AJ Styles and to see them chopped off the block quickly shocked me and now I wonder how many of these guys will go to all elite wrestling


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

OwenSES said:


> Perhaps Drake asked whether he could wrestle those dates? Maybe he's not even getting paid, he might of pleaded to work?


Yeah, he could use that as a platform to increase his stock within the company and get rehired down the line or showcase himself to other companies. Not a bad idea at all. Fucking EC3 couldn't even get a fair shake on the roster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is also why they want to keep running Raw, SD, and NXT. They're already having a cash-flow issue with no gates (tickets sold) and no merch sold at these shows. To default on the TV deals would completely bury them.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Most of these people should have been released in the first place, honestly. They were doing nothing.

Can see EC3, Gallows, and Anderson, and Revival winding up in AEW, but not right now. I doubt AEW is gonna hire anyone else until this shit is over with.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I hope Vince is done cleaning house

That's just sad


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

p862011 said:


> seeing how IRS bray's father got released today
> 
> aint no one safe


I missed that one.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just a reminder by the way. 

That super-dooper donation to the state of Florida would have covered 4 and a half months of the money that releasing these wrestlers and furloughing producers is apparently saving the company. 

$48m would have covered them for the year. They have a $500m cash reserve..


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Brock Lesnar released

edit: just kidding


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Just remembered Ryder's got a wedding to plan for.

I wonder if he regrets buying a figure for $40,000 now.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

MJF said:


> Oh that old chestnut.
> 
> I've been around business long enough to know exactly what's gone on, buddy.


So would you prefer the company suspend all shows and lose deals worth over $360m a year? Who do you think is gonna suffer most? It's the employees, much worse than what's happening now.

Most of these people are guys that are lucky the WWE kept them around and made good pay as they wanted to hoard talent.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Theyre cutting all of the overflow of talent they never intended on using. If the trend of releases are an indicator, Titus, Luca House Party, Tamina, Lars, Bo Dallas, Chad Gable, Mustafa Ali and Dana Brooke are probably all next unfortunately. All the talent they keep will probably have to take a temporary pay cut.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

If they dropped Rowan, a guy who was involved in a major storyline with Roman Reigns last year that means very few people are safe. I don't know about like Ricochet, Cedric Alexander - people at that level


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jedah said:


> Most of these people should have been released in the first place, honestly. They were doing nothing.
> 
> Can see EC3, Gallows, and Anderson, and Revival winding up in AEW, but not right now. I doubt AEW is gonna hire anyone else until this shit is over with.


AEW is lucky they signed that big deal with TNT through 2023

without that i guarantee you they go out of business


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

sbuch said:


> Here's the website link: Drake Maverick, Curt Hawkins and other Superstars released - looks like they added Gallows
> 
> I feel for Hawkins again, but I never understand why they keep Zach around?


1. his wife is signed. 
2. Ryder looks like an athlete, Hawkins looks like a regular guy
3. he is well liked backstage


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Where are people seeing producers like Storm and Hurricane are out too?


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Theyre cutting all of the overflow of talent they never intended on using. If the trend of releases are an indicator, Titus, Luca House Party, Tamina, Lars, Bo Dallas, Chad Gable, *Mustafa Ali* and Dana Brooke are probably all next unfortunately. All the talent they keep will probably have to take a temporary pay cut.


I don't think he will be let go, I believe he is that hacker who has been hacking into shows. The others are possible as Cultaholic are saying on their live stream that Mickie, Titus, Bo and Curtis Axel are gone too.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> That's old school style style spring cleaning. It's 2005 all over again


Correct me if I'm wrong but there has NEVER been a spring cleaning with this many talent, this many high profile talent and this many producers, referees and backstage talents. 

This is unprecedented


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Where are people seeing producers like Storm and Hurricane are out too?


They both tweeted it from their official twitter accounts.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Where are people seeing producers like Storm and Hurricane are out too?


Twitter. Helms is tweeting about it


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Where are people seeing producers like Storm and Hurricane are out too?


Twitter, and places like Rajah and PWI


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> If they dropped Rowan, a guy who was involved in a major storyline with Roman Reigns last year that means very few people are safe. I don't know about like Ricochet, Cedric Alexander - people at that level


Ryder was there for 15 years.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

When it's all said and done, the reaction to this virus will have caused significantly more damage than the virus itself.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Furloughed producers will likely be brought back on once they can go on the road again. As for talents that were released you never want to see it happen but most of them are people that WWE doesn't use when times are good. When you are staring down the barrel of a recession these things are bound to happen


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Damn, they released Mike Chioda too. Wasn't he the senior referee? That one is surprising.



prosperwithdeen said:


> Theyre cutting all of the overflow of talent they never intended on using. If the trend of releases are an indicator, Titus, Luca House Party, Tamina, Lars, Bo Dallas, Chad Gable, Mustafa Ali and Dana Brooke are probably all next unfortunately.


From an objective perspective, the only real loss there would be Gable and Mustafa Ali.

WWE has been keeping people on payroll for way too long. This just forces shit that should have happened anyway.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

MJF said:


> Just a reminder by the way.
> 
> That super-dooper donation to the state of Florida would have covered 4 and a half months of the money that releasing these wrestlers and furloughing producers is apparently saving the company.
> 
> $48m would have covered them for the year. They have a $500m cash reserve..


I don't know. Maybe not paying that money, would have led to even more roster cuts.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Where are people seeing producers like Storm and Hurricane are out too?


This is where I have been getting updated:

UPDATE: Complete List Of WWE Talent Released Today


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Furloughed producers will likely be brought back on once they can go on the road again. As for talents that were released you never want to see it happen but most of them are people that WWE doesn't use when times are good. When you are staring down the barrel of a recession these things are bound to happen


I think Gallows and Anderson will be back.

They've simply been suspended without pay because they've just signed $500k deals. I have no doubt by the end of this, they'll be back.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> Just remembered Ryder's got a wedding to plan for.
> 
> I wonder if he regrets buying a figure for $40,000 now.


Lmfao!!!!
Was Ryder finally cut?


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

I just realized we will never get a 3mB reunion now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> This is where I have been getting updated:
> 
> UPDATE: Complete List Of WWE Talent Released Today


Excellent thanks. Will.look at this for updates


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dark Emperor said:


> So would you prefer the company suspend all shows and lose deals worth over $360m a year? Who do you think is gonna suffer most? It's the employees, much worse than what's happening now.
> 
> Most of these people are guys that are lucky the WWE kept them around and made good pay as they wanted to hoard talent.


Can you show me where they'd lose €360M during a global pandemic when Vince is best friends with the most powerful man on the planet?


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

MJF said:


> I think Gallows and Anderson will be back.
> 
> They've simply been suspended without pay because they've just signed $500k deals. I have no doubt by the end of this, they'll be back.


I think most of the released will be brought back, I think the only ones that don't want to come back won't be back but I have a feeling Anderson and Gallows may have asked to protect others jobes.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Jedah said:


> Damn, they released Mike Chioda too. Wasn't he the senior referee? That one is surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Gable would get a good gig in NJPW if he wants it. In normal times.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

WWE don't have $500m cash on hand, it's closer to $200m with $300m revolving credit.

Regardless they would burn through that very quickly with no ticket sales, Wrestlemania week cancelled, games sales likely way down etc.

Some airlines were sitting on $10 billion in cash reserves pre coronavirus and asking government to bail them out


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Can't wait for some interviews. Especially EC3 and why he was buried 

AEW will take some for sure


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

There's no Saudi show either, so they're losing out on millions there too.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

Krin said:


> I just realized we will never get a 3mB reunion now.
> View attachment 85040


Don't think like that, remember Mahal and McIntrye only got world title reigns after they were released, we just have to wait a while longer for a World title 3MB to rise.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kishido said:


> Can't wait for some interviews. Especially EC3 and why he was buried
> 
> AEW will take some for sure


AEW aint hiring no one lol if WWE is releasing all these guys what makes you think AEW is smooth sailing


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I wonder if Vince angles for some of that bailout money with these moves.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Sbatenney said:


> Don't think like that, remember Mahal and McIntrye only got world title reigns after they were released, we just have to wait a while longer for a World title 3MB to rise.


Hoping Slater comes back buff AF


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Kishido said:


> Can't wait for some interviews. Especially EC3 and why he was buried
> 
> AEW will take some for sure


The upcoming podcasts will be interesting.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Think Cedric and Rusev may be next  huge respect to everyone being let go. Lots of talented guys who will do just fine.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Glad these guys were employed, but think about how much money WWE was burning by never using all of these guys that they had on payroll. This is the definition of hoarding talent. I forgot half of these guys were even still in WWE.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250390014644686849


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

p862011 said:


> AEW aint hiring no one lol if WWE is releasing all these guys what makes you think AEW is smooth sailing


Yeah nobody is hiring wrestlers for empty arena shows in this environment.

Aew already have 1/2 their roster sitting at home since mid March


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

p862011 said:


> AEW aint hiring no one lol if WWE is releasing all these guys what makes you think AEW is smooth sailing



Because "marks" only see Shad Khan's net worth and they yell and scream from the mountain tops how he has $8 Billion dollars but forget that he has a shit ton of commitments far more important than AEW like his company Flex-N-Gate(12000+ employees worldwide), Jacksonville Jaguars, Fulham FC all of them have staff that will be taking pay cuts and/or losing jobs. AEW is not safe by any means and is privately owned so it's all his own money that they are spending.

Also their new TV deal from what I understand doesn't take effect until October so the next few months are going to see the belt tighten significantly in AEW. What hat means for the talent is anyone's guess.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Cody better get Zack Ryder and EC3 when this is all over (if this is all over)


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

p862011 said:


> AEW aint hiring no one lol if WWE is releasing all these guys what makes you think AEW is smooth sailing


Precisely. Khan is not going to fund his son's hobby when he also needs to prioritize his business. Even worse if the NFL season gets impacted too. He's not going to put AEW over the Jacksonville Jaguars or his own company.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yea aew aint hiring anybody unless wwe fucks up and fires a really big name


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Just read they are supposedly looking to release at least 100+ people.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

I feel sorry seeing the Drake vid.

But I am a bit torn... WWE needed to clean house even if it means that some lose their job. That fucking Corona let it happen but it is also a damn hard time for the people released. But I hope some of them have some money reserves or get a deal somewhere else

On the other hand Vince family can fuck off because of the money they have thrown into Trump just some hours ago.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Heath Slater is a cert to go out get ripped and come back to be World Champion.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

I'm surprised they cut Mike Chioda. Dudes been working with WWE for well over 30 years. 

This honestly sucks on so many levels for everyone involved. I'm sure some are relieved, because they wanted to get out of WWE, but most didn't want this. Damn shame.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Vince probably calling Fox to try to get them to lay off CM Punk just for the hell of it


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope AEW comes out of this alright. AEW has become my primary wrestling show. They just started, it would suck if the alternative died as quickly as it started because of all this. They don't have WWE's cash reserves and I don't know if the Khans are gonna want to float the company for months and months on end. If things die down before 2021 though, I'm sure they will be alright, so will WWE.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

sailord said:


> Just read they are supposedly looking to release at least 100+ people.


They have around 1,000 corporate staff employed too. Those cost 3 times what the wrestlers do so likely some of them will go


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Meltzer says there's a second wave coming


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cooper09 said:


> Heath Slater is a cert to go out get ripped and come back to be World Champion.


He doesn't look the type to get that motivated! Lol


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as long term wrestling fan since the 80s I have noticed that WWE or WWF back in the day always released wrestlers then when they tried out new talent they found that they are not the level of previously released talents so some might eventually come back.

Also people should remember Daniel Bryan when he was released in 2010, then just before the 90 days of the no compete clause were up he returned, so some of these released talents and producers could conceivably return before the 90 days is up.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

This will be a good thing. The roster was far to over croweded so with a tighter set up better st


Ham and Egger said:


> He doesn't look the type to get that motivated! Lol


He's got kids!!!


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

MJF said:


> Can you show me where they'd lose €360M during a global pandemic when Vince is best friends with the most powerful man on the planet?


Thats approx how much their TV deal is worth per annum. Raw $225m, Smackdown $200m (miscalculated Raw rights). If they don't meet the clause, they could be in breach thus losing lucrative deals.

Don't you think more talent would be publically critisizing them if they thought Vince was doing it just for greed rather than necessity to minimize the talent cutting and protect the future of company that puts food on their table.

WWE is not a charity like any other business. If you have barely been used and there is a global pandemic then its likely you will be released.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I hope AEW comes out of this alright. AEW has become my primary wrestling show. They just started, it would suck if the alternative died as quickly as it started because of all this. They don't have WWE's cash reserves and I don't know if the Khans are gonna want to float the company for months and months on end. If things die down before 2021 though, I'm sure they will be alright, so will WWE.


This is my main concern. I don't want AEW to go the way of the XFL, a company just hitting it's stride shuttering it's doors after just one season. AEW is the company I wanna watch and see grow right now, I don't care how much WWE shrinks


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

farhanc said:


> Hello as long term wrestling fan since the 80s I have noticed that WWE or WWF back in the day always released wrestlers then when they tried out new talent they found that they are not the level of previously released talents so some might eventually come back.
> 
> Also people should remember Daniel Bryan when he was released in 2010, then just before the 90 days of the no compete clause were up he returned, so some of these released talents and producers could conceivably return before the 90 days is up.
> 
> ...


Not even that. Remember a lot of talent that was fired were rehired when they went with split shows back in 2016.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

sailord said:


> Just read they are supposedly looking to release at least 100+ people.


Wouldn't be shocked if they trim the roster even more severely and kill the brand split.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Meltzer says there's a second wave coming


Wow, Really


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Sad news. I'm not surprised. Don't releases often come after Mania anyways? I do hope many released are because of the corona shutdown and perhaps they'll bring value back afterwards. 



p862011 said:


> so they release both members of the OC after being involved in aj/taker feud aswell as the boneyard match which main evented night 1 of WM


They both died in that match, though. At least they were wrote off?




They Call Him Y2J said:


> I hope the idiots who called the released talents bums and said they weren't big losses feel bad after watching the Maverick video
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250493936185102339


That's sad. That's legitimately sad. That he's still in the counterweight tournament is rough. I would hope they'd let him keep the spot, but that's rough. It could be the greatest work in ages or just a very sad ending. If he's to lose, his lose could be major heat for whomever wins. But, it has to be painful to play it kayfabe after getting let go.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

Not nice for anybody to lose a job but in some way couldnt this be a good thing for the long term future of wwe? 

There roster was, and still is far too massive. 

If it was up to me I would even do away with the brand split. 

Put all of your focus on the 50 or whatever number you think would be appropriate, instead of hording 500+ most of which are bland.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

LMAO I can't believe people are actually implying that Vince McMahon, a billionaire, isn't using his political connections to make more money. 

Sorry but I wasn't born yesterday


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Looking at the positives, this could breathe huge life into the independent scene! I can imagine when all is said and done, promoters will crawl though dog shit to book some of these guys for the shows!


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250504617689038858
The writer that wrote the Otis Storyline was also cut.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> This is my main concern. I don't want AEW to go the way of the XFL, a company just hitting it's stride shuttering it's doors after just one season. AEW is the company I wanna watch and see grow right now, I don't care how much WWE shrinks


It would suck so bad. AEW hasn't even come close to reaching 1/8 of its potential and for them to die because of circumstances out of their control would be terrible.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

ABH-22 said:


> Looking at the positives, this could breathe huge life into the independent scene! I can imagine when all is said and done, promoters will crawl though dog shit to book some of these guys for the shows!


That if people actually have money to put up shows and if fans actually can pay for merch and tickets in the near future.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

WWE had over 250 wrestlers signed to main roster and developmental deals.


----------



## VUBoi (Sep 16, 2019)

It pains me to see Drake,Rowan,Hawkins,Ryder,Slater, and really any of these guys let go. Ryder,Slater,and Hawkins might get another go at in the future but man for a guy who has loved Ryder for years this is tough.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Can some of you guys stop talking about this being a good thing or not a big loss?

People are losing their jobs out of nowhere, in the middle of one of the biggest crisis the world has seen in 15 years.

We'll be lucky if everyone can find a job before the end of the year or if no one commits suicide out of desperation. I mean fucking watch Maverick's video and tell me you're not feeling sorry for those people.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Wow, Really


Yes. Everybody who has been released so far is from RAW. I suspect the second wave will be Smackdown wrestlers?

The only question is whether or not they'll get cut before Smackdown or AFTER the live show this friday. They might need those guys for one more show before cutting them


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This is why you should never, ever put your faith or trust in a McMahon... Any of them.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> LMAO I can't believe people are actually implying that Vince McMahon, a billionaire, isn't using his political connections to make more money.
> 
> Sorry but I wasn't born yesterday



Use 'em if you've got 'em.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dark Emperor said:


> Thats approx how much their TV deal is worth per annum. Raw $170m, Smackdown $200m. If they don't meet the clause, they could be in breach thus losing lucrative deals.
> 
> Don't you think more talent would be publically critisizing them if they thought Vince was doing it just for greed rather than necessity to minimize the talent cutting and protect the future of company that puts food on their table.
> 
> WWE is not a charity like any other business. If you have barely been used and there is a global pandemic then its likely you will be released.


What clause? 

You really think any TV station, during these unprecedented times is going to just sack off a hugely successful company, because the GOVERNMENT have put laws in place which prevent certain things? That's stupid. 

Then again, it's America.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

DaSlacker said:


> Wouldn't be shocked if they trim the roster even more severely and kill the brand split.


Up past 30 already and haven't touched developmentals yet.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

their stock jumped $2 in an hour, Wall Street is ruthless.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250515808356188160


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Would imagine the next wave are nxt/performance centre plus rusev/titus/Singh brothers/kendrick/daivari. Fear entire UK division furloughed but if they cant tape maybe it makes sense

...all this yet mojo rawley stays (true tears). Fear more bad surprises.


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

RURU TOO!


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

MJF said:


> What clause?
> 
> You really think any TV station, during these unprecedented times is going to just sack off a hugely successful company, because the GOVERNMENT have put laws in place which prevent certain things? That's stupid.
> 
> Then again, it's America.


Yeah, I mean look at the power you gave Trump.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

No way Rusev is gone, got to be trolling..


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

I wonder if 205 Live survives at all


----------



## MyronGainsBrah (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm sure they'll pay Drake properly for this tournament but imagine the heat they could get on a heel if Drake gets to the final and loses. No crowd but everyone at home will be rooting for him, his career is litteraly on the line and the person who ends it will get huge heat.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250516745296719872


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Hopefully Rusev is just trolling, he'd be one of the 2 I'd legit be upset to see go


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Ace said:


> No way Rusev is gone, got to be trolling..


I hope he isn't but if he is, the joke's in very poor taste..


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250515808356188160


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

yeah you can't joke about this so I think he's gone.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

JJ better keep his job


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

If Rusev is out it isn't shocking. his deal was expiring anyway and it's clear he wasn't likely to re-sign. They'd already moved on from him essentially


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ace said:


> No way Rusev is gone, got to be trolling..


He was "gone" the moment The Rock talked about "getting down" with Lana in front of his face with no response. It was only a matter of time till he was actually released.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kishido said:


> Can't wait for some interviews. Especially EC3 and why he was buried
> 
> AEW will take some for sure


Oh that's going to be a good one


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Rusev would have to be a real asshole to joke about this, I think they released him too. Lana is probably next.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I doubt Rusev is trolling, that would be very insensitive on his part and i just don't believe he would be the kind of guy to do something like that.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Rusev probably called them first.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Oh that's going to be a good one



Yeah, he could blame it all on Moxley and kick start a feud right there.

Though It'll still just be a bitter sounding ex WWE guy dumping on WWE and they all sound the same. I love EC3 but I don't want to see him be just another bitter dude.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> I wonder if 205 Live survives at all


If anything, they'll put it on hold until its all over..


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

I don't think Lana will go, I think Rusev has wanted to leave for a while now since he never signed a new contract with Lana early in the year.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

I hope they don't release Otis and Tucker when they do Smackdown, they have really grown on me.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> If Rusev is out it isn't shocking. his deal was expiring anyway and it's clear he wasn't likely to re-sign. They'd already moved on from him essentially


I thought they were heading for a swerve by reuniting Lana and Rusev


----------



## ryaw5385 (Jan 12, 2018)

This has depressed me. Drake, Ryder, Hawkins, The OC, Angle, RUSEV?! Just to name a few of the very talented people who lost their jobs. Fuck me this is depressing. I hope when this blows over that I will see them on my tv again, but if not, I wish them the best in life.

Imma just go write more fantasy bookings to post, because fuck this shit. I wanna take my mind away from this.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Wasn't EC3's issue that he just got hurt at the wrong time?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

If Rusev is trolling again it's a little bit of a dick move considering how many people are ACTUALLY losing their jobs right now


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Good Brothers, EC3, Maverick, Possibly Rowan could be picked up by aew or Impact, Mike Chioda is a veteran referee so he's somewhat valuable, Aiden English is a decent prospect to not be out of the mix too, Ryder and Hawkins will have to be lucky.

Maria and Mike got karma kicking them in the ass for their stupid indecisiveness.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rusev is official. Just got added to WWE.com.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rusev is confirmed on the WWE website now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rusev officially gone.

Would be big for AEW.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250519442183745536


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Sbatenney said:


> I don't think Lana will go, I think Rusev has wanted to leave for a while now since he never signed a new contract with Lana early in the year.


Well considering she's in a big storyline with "divorcing her husband" lashley, I don't think they'll release her. Like I said in the future released talent, they got what they wanted from Miroslav, they would let his contract run out instead of letting hin play hardball.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

rusev name added to list


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I think most going to get re-signed by the WWE later


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ace said:


> Rusev officially gone.
> 
> Would be big for AEW.


Definitely should be putting in the feelers. 

Obviously probably won't sign him during the pandemic but as soon as everything starts to settle. It would be a big one.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


> Wasn't EC3's issue that he just got hurt at the wrong time?



He had a couple of issues. He got hurt in his Brooklyn match with Dream then got called up with a group that essentially went nowhere, then got saddled with having to try and get a babyface reaction working with Moxley with the fans knowing Moxley was out the door because WWE then got hurt again and has missed significant time since.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I'm sad for all of these people. Obviously some wanted out, but most probably wanted to stay.

Surprised that Mike Chioda, Erick Rowan and Lio Rush was included in this.

Sarah Logan is released but so far her husband is still there.

Hopefully their isn't another wave.

To me No Way Jose is potential. His gimmick in the WWE was bad, but he could do something noteworthy elsewhere (once this virus is gone obviously) and it doesn't have to be AEW.

Unfortunately for all of them I doubt that anyone is hiring wrestlers until things go back to normal.


----------



## ryaw5385 (Jan 12, 2018)

Never before have the firing of wrestlers upset me this much. Holy shit. I know how they feel, I was laid off too, the sympathy I have for them is immeasurable.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

What are the chances they release ember moon if they even remember they have her


----------



## Plamen Ivanov (Jul 21, 2018)

All Elite Wanking said:


> Sad news. I'm not surprised. Don't releases often come after Mania anyways? I do hope many released are because of the corona shutdown and perhaps they'll bring value back afterwards.
> 
> 
> They both died in that match, though. At least they were wrote off?
> ...


So Karl Anderson is dead because of a Tombstone??


----------



## VUBoi (Sep 16, 2019)

Twisted Blissfit said:


> Good Brothers, EC3, Maverick, Possibly Rowan could be picked up by aew or Impact, Mike Chioda is a veteran referee so he's somewhat valuable, Aiden English is a decent prospect to not be out of the mix too, Ryder and Hawkins will have to be lucky.
> 
> Maria and Mike got karma kicking them in the ass for their stupid indecisiveness.


Cody loves Ryder and Hawkins and their two highly driven people they will be fine
Anyway, stop fantasy booking AEW might be in the same boat.


----------



## VUBoi (Sep 16, 2019)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I think most going to get re-signed by the WWE later


Who you thinking?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Zack Ryder, EC3, Rusev and Rush are my preferred AEW pick ups


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I personally think more important signing for AEW would be the likes of Lance Storm for the backstage work. Experience like that is so valuable. 

Alot of these guys are so talented. They'll find work again!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AEW most def needs to pick up Rusev later down the line this year.

Rusev, The Revival, and EC3 are essential pick ups. Not for ratings but for roster health.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I think most going to get re-signed by the WWE later


Probably at a discounted price as AEW will have to be very selective if they add anybody at all, so the vast majority will see their open market worth plummet. Vince won't be scared of losing talent to AEW and not be doubling pay and offering 5 yr contracts anymore.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Anybody got a complete list yet?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Never saw much in Rusev. Sucks that he's out of a job, though.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Some people are saying some combination of Buddy Murphy, Kairi Sane and/or Shinsuke Nakamura are out.

Take it with a grain of salt


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Twisted Blissfit said:


> Good Brothers, EC3, Maverick, Possibly Rowan could be picked up by aew or Impact, Mike Chioda is a veteran referee so he's somewhat valuable, Aiden English is a decent prospect to not be out of the mix too, Ryder and Hawkins will have to be lucky.
> 
> Maria and Mike got karma kicking them in the ass for their stupid indecisiveness.


Are you thinking that they will be picked up in the short yet? Because they all probably have no-compete clauses to adhere to and I highly doubt anybody(ore very few people at least) are going to get deals with anyone right ow. Everyone is going to feel the pinch.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

MJF said:


> I personally think more important signing for AEW would be the likes of Lance Storm for the backstage work. Experience like that is so valuable.
> 
> Alot of these guys are so talented. They'll find work again!


Employees likely furloughed. Findlay would be my target if any of the agents who were named as out today were looking to sign elsewhere.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Never saw much in Rusev. Sucks that he's out of a job, though.


Yeah I actually don't care for RUSEV at all but for some reason he's really over and popular. For some weird reason. So he'd be a solid get for any company


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

MJF said:


> Rusev!?


Rusevs contract was ending. He was ready to leave.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250518400033591300


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Employees likely furloughed. Findlay would be my target if any of the agents who were named as out today were looking to sign elsewhere.


Finlay would be really good for AEW since apparently he was behind a lot of WWEs womens division and AEW needs all the help they can get in that department


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Some people are saying some combination of Buddy Murphy, Kairi Sane and/or Shinsuke Nakamura are out.
> 
> Take it with a grain of salt


I'd be surprised by Murphy or Nak. Kairi Sane might want to go home given the crazy times and recently been married.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I think tomorrow or some day I’ll ill look at all of these releases and think where they could all end up and how’ll they’ll do when things are back to normal.

But honestly I really don’t have the heart for it now.

I see people bringing up the Linda thing but I don’t think that money has any correlation to WWE. This is doesn’t even sound like WWE worried being worried about their future. From what I’ve seen reliable people say this is their way making sure they stay on track with their projections to appease shareholders.

Doesn’t make it any less shitty, obviously.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

For many of these wrestlers they are too damaged by bad management and writing to be redeemed on wwe tv. Most were destined to be enhancement if they stayed. Gallows and anderson are great examples of this and were on big wages. Letting wrestlers go to reimagine themselves elsewhere is the best for everyone. Brutal though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shit this made me put down Final Fantasy. Hopefully they all had a decent amount of money saved up. 

Will be interesting to see if there becomes a small bidding war for some of them. Got to think AEW will scoop some up especially if they live in Florida.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hearing more names but i refuse to speak that shit into exsistence until confirmed


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Releasing Rusev on Rusev day.

What a bunch of bastards.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

WWE really fucked up with Rusev. Guy had massive potential and they fucked it up.

He's one performer that I'd love to see in NJPW/AEW.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

yeahright2 said:


> Anybody got a complete list yet?


Updated as they come in.









UPDATE: Complete List Of WWE Talent Released Today


WWE have released a whole host of their staff so far today. Here is the list in full: - Drake Maverick (James Curtin)- Curt Hawkins (Brian Myers)- Karl Anderson (Chad Allegra)- Luke Gallows (Drew Hankinson)- Heath Slater (Heath Miller)- Aiden English (Matthew Rehwoldt)- Eric Young (Jeremy...




cultaholic.com


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

toontownman said:


> . Letting wrestlers go to reimagine themselves elsewhere is the best for everyone. Brutal though.


But will they get a job right away? Long term recession settling in.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

I expect Lana to be announced now after Rusev. Rusev is going to be the biggest star in the indies if he puts together the right gimmick.


----------



## Plamen Ivanov (Jul 21, 2018)

Can you imagine Roman Reigns being cut?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> But will they get a job right away? Long term recession settling in.


I don't know how a promotion could sign anybody right now.


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

Rusev, Gallows/Anderson, Ryder/Hawkins really surprise me tbh... Those are all big signs for other companies.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Billy Kidman and Fit Finlay? Man...

The writer behind Otis and Mandy was released...

Take note that Jason Jordan isn't on the list yet.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Cooper09 said:


> I expect Lana to be announced now after Rusev. Rusev is going to be the biggest star in the indies if he puts together the right gimmick.


Rusev was only released because his contract ended. He had planned, just like Moxley, to leave WWE. That’s why he hasn’t been on TV since whenever.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ryder is gone? That´s a surprise.. And not a pleasant one at that.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

MJF said:


> I personally think more important signing for AEW would be the likes of Lance Storm for the backstage work. Experience like that is so valuable.
> 
> Alot of these guys are so talented. They'll find work again!


`
except he still is contracted to WWE(furloughed not released) and can't leave Canada to go to work anyway.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Billy Kidman and Fit Finlay? Man...
> 
> The writer behind Otis and Mandy was released...
> 
> Take note that Jason Jordan isn't on the list yet.


Well his 'Dad' was also cut. 

But I think he developed his career ending injury on their watch means he should be safe.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

My boy Mike Chioda though??


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> `
> except he still is contracted to WWE(furloughed not released) and can't leave Canada to go to work anyway.


If youre furloughed, youre allowed to go to work elsewhere if you can get hired. So some of these guys may not be coming back even if WWE wants them to when this is all over. But not being able to leave Canada though is definitely a problem.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy Fuck, Rusev is gone?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ruru finally got the boot. Wasted potential.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> My boy Mike Chioda though??


That's the one that bothers me the most. Dude had been there since 1989.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Rusev got the shit end of the stick, but he was always someone who defended his storylines of "someone wants to fuck Lana"

We had Dolph Ziggler stealing Lana away
We had The Rock talking about how he banged Lana, and Rusev is standing right there hearing all of it
Aiden English wanting to bang Lana
Enzo Amore wanting to bang Lana
Lashley stealing Lana


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Cooper09 said:


> I expect Lana to be announced now after Rusev. Rusev is going to be the biggest star in the indies if he puts together the right gimmick.


What indies?

Nobody is working.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING HELL. 

I'm speechless. I mean what the actual fuck.

Look at this: Rusev, EC3,Gallows, Anderson, Kurt Angle, Fit Finlay (all these should be grabbed by AEW)


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250489735224623105


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

I stopped watching wwe around the time ecw and wcw failed. Without healthy competition wwe was just going became monotonous It wasn't until aew got a tv deal that i actually became interested in wrestling again.

That being said, I wish the best for all of those released today. The coronavirus took the world by storm, effecting not only our nation but the world. Maybe if Vince wouldn't have overextended himself by throwing huge contracts at everyone with the hope of burying aew prematurely some of these cuts wouldn't have been necessary.

Healthy competition is a good thing and there are multiple promotions that may be a good fit for those released today once this pandemic blows over.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250523448486567939


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mike and Rusev who got cucked on live TV for most of last year got fired. Yeah, of course those angles were intended to get those guys over and not publicly humiliate them.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Are these all Raw superstars, by the way? 

I don't watch the shows but perhaps they are waiting until after NXT and Smackdown air to confirm them?


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> What indies?
> 
> Nobody is working.


Yes, when it's all back up and running. At no point in my post did I put a timeline on the industry returning back to normal.


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

now it's NXT talent


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> HOLY FUCKING HELL.
> 
> I'm speechless. I mean what the actual fuck.
> 
> Look at this: Rusev, EC3,Gallows, Anderson, Kurt Angle, Fit Finlay (all these should be grabbed by AEW)


I think it's a little.. overly optimistic to think AEW has the capability to go about picking up many people at the moment. I do not want to see them bury themselves in people they shouldn't be hiring. They need to keep afloat.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MJF said:


> Are these all Raw superstars, by the way?
> 
> I don't watch the shows but perhaps they are waiting until after NXT and Smackdown air to confirm them?


RAW was first. NXT happening now apparently. SD probably last.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Virtuosa gone.


----------



## ryaw5385 (Jan 12, 2018)

I swear to god if Finn Balor gets released I'll damn near cry.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

MJF said:


> Are these all Raw superstars, by the way?
> 
> I don't watch the shows but perhaps they are waiting until after NXT and Smackdown air to confirm them?


These are almost all RAW superstars the NXT wave is happening and Smackdown I'm sure will follow


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250523448486567939


If they release Santana... NO!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Deonna Purazzo out


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

IamMark said:


> now it's NXT talent


If they're dumb enough to release Velveteen Dream, Khan should sign him even with the situation being as it is.


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250524267286007809


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250524267286007809


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250523448486567939


Oh shit, they're NXT? Bad joke, but seriously that sucks for all of them. I guess there are more releases to come?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Deonna Purrazo released


----------



## ryaw5385 (Jan 12, 2018)

DaSlacker said:


> If they're dumb enough to release Velveteen Dream, Khan should sign him even with the situation being as it is.


Dream is, imo, a future WWE Champion. If they release him, it would be a travesty


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chelsea Green incoming.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

ryaw5385 said:


> I swear to god if Finn Balor gets released I'll damn near cry.


They can't fire the Prince!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

With Fit Finlay and Sara Stock gone that's the end of the women's evolution.

I'm shook by Slater being cut but maybe this is just part of the path to WWE champ, both Drew and Jinder got released and then got roided up, got re-signed and ended up champ.

I can't believe they cut Rowan after everything they've invested in him the last 18 months.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

NXT will be absolute shambles tonight.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DaSlacker said:


> If they're dumb enough to release Velveteen Dream, Khan should sign him even with the situation being as it is.


Oh they are definitely dumb enough. He was gonna be wasted once he was called up to the main roster anyway.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> With Fit Finlay and Sara Stock gone that's the end of the women's evolution.
> 
> I'm shook by Slater being cut but maybe this is just part of the path to WWE champ, both Drew and Jinder got released and then got roided up, got re-signed and ended up champ.
> 
> I can't believe they cut Rowan after everything they've invested in him the last 18 months.


You mean the fake robotic spider they made him?


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

MJF said:


> Virtuosa gone.


What a shame. I felt she had a bright future.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If youre furloughed, youre allowed to go to work elsewhere if you can get hired. So some of these guys may not be coming back even if WWE wants them to when this is all over. But not being able to leave Canada though is definitely a problem.


Likely can't leave Canada is what I meant. I know that even if I were presently working(I cover the Toronto Maple Leafs and formerly the Raptors) I wouldn't be able to travel to do so right now. So I'm not100% sure about Storm but I assume it would be similar.

They'd still have to get the work though. The jobs aren't going to be there. How many agents/producers do other companies have or need?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

ryaw5385 said:


> Dream is, imo, a future WWE Champion. If they release him, it would be a travesty


Exactly. Velveteen Dream vs MJF is destined to headline a huge PPV in 5-10 years.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> With Fit Finlay and Sara Stock gone that's the end of the women's evolution.
> 
> I'm shook by Slater being cut but maybe this is just part of the path to WWE champ, both Drew and Jinder got released and then got roided up, got re-signed and ended up champ.
> 
> I can't believe they cut Rowan after everything they've invested in him the last 18 months.


Sara Stock isn't Sara Del Ray.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Jet_420 said:


> Rusev got the shit end of the stick, but he was always someone who defended his storylines of "someone wants to fuck Lana"
> 
> We had Dolph Ziggler stealing Lana away
> We had The Rock talking about how he banged Lana, and Rusev is standing right there hearing all of it
> ...


Rusev's contract ended. NOT a release. He planned to do what Moxley did.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Very interestingly, Dominic Dijakovic has a new shirt up on PWT...


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Sucks for Purrazzo sounds like she fought hard to get to where she was and this was her lifelong dream. Youth is on her side though and I'm sure she'll find her way back, if not success elsewhere


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The NXT probably be even more massive than the Raw releases. Don't they got like 150 talents down there?


----------



## ryaw5385 (Jan 12, 2018)

DaSlacker said:


> Exactly. Velveteen Dream vs MJF is destined to headline a huge PPV in 5-10 years.


I was gonna post a fantasy booking for Dream tomorrow, after the Fiend one today, but I dunno if I'll be in the mood.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

ABH-22 said:


> Very interestingly, Dominic Dijakovic has a new shirt up on PWT...


That would be really surprising - he should be everything Vince looks for.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

This is the biggest purge of talent since wrestling forum changed format.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

They simply didnt know what to do with deonna. Shame she had great promise but flip flopped from raw to nxt and never had a decent program.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Likely can't leave Canada is what I meant. I know that even if I were presently working(I cover the Toronto Maple Leafs and formerly the Raptors) I wouldn't be able to travel to do so right now. So I'm not100% sure about Storm but I assume it would be similar.
> 
> *They'd still have to get the work though. The jobs aren't going to be there. How many agents/producers do other companies have or need?*


Yep thats the issue. Hopefully some of the talent can finesse something for themselves.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Vince McMahon does not respect his employees. 

The money he invested to keep WWE taping shows and exposing his employees to covid-19 and then just dropping them like shit.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Cooper09 said:


> Yes, when it's all back up and running. At no point in my post did I put a timeline on the industry returning back to normal.


I know the man but it's crazy what people(not specifically you) are suggesting. "It's like Rusev is gone AEW should sign him" without considering that they could be in the same boat. It's going t be a tough time for people.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I know this is going back MANY years, but maybe if that POS Hulk Hogan didn't rat out Jesse Ventura when they were trying to unionize, this shit wouldn't happening.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Nuh


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

ryaw5385 said:


> I was gonna post a fantasy booking for Dream tomorrow, after the Fiend one today, but I dunno if I'll be in the mood.


Where do you post your fantasy bookings, I'd like to read them


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Marbar said:


> I stopped watching wwe around the time ecw and wcw failed. Without healthy competition wwe was just going became monotonous It wasn't until aew got a tv deal that i actually became interested in wrestling again.
> 
> That being said, I wish the best for all of those released today. The coronavirus took the world by storm, effecting not only our nation but the world. Maybe if Vince wouldn't have overextended himself by throwing huge contracts at everyone with the hope of burying aew prematurely some of these cuts wouldn't have been necessary.
> 
> Healthy competition is a good thing and there are multiple promotions that may be a good fit for those released today once this pandemic blows over.


He was hoarding talent long before AEW man.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> Rusev's contract ended. NOT a release. He planned to do what Moxley did.


i find it quite possible, he may have more that likely wanted to reunited with Lana. But I also feel like wwe didn't want to go in that direction but their direction was they just wanted to make Rusev look like a dumb as possible on his way out.


----------



## ryaw5385 (Jan 12, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> I know this is going back MANY years, but maybe if that POS Hulk Hogan didn't rat out Jesse Ventura when they were trying to unionize, this shit wouldn't happening.


Hard to disagree. A union would really be helpful.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Vince McMahon does not respect his employees.
> 
> The money he invested to keep WWE taping shows and exposing his employees to covid-19 and then just dropping them like shit.


After the Snuka episode hit last night - its not been a good 24 hours for Vince.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Showstopper said:


> I know this is going back MANY years, but maybe if that POS Hulk Hogan didn't rat out Jesse Ventura when they were trying to unionize, this shit wouldn't happening.


i'm happy to blame Hogan on this, as well.

fuck hogan for that fr


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> I know this is going back MANY years, but maybe if that POS Hulk Hogan didn't rat out Jesse Ventura when they were trying to unionize, this shit wouldn't happening.


I was legit talking about that event with my stepfather in the car on the way to work this morning. Obviously not in regards to these releases, I had no idea at 7AM this morning that this shit was gonna happen, but I was talking about how professional wrestlers have needed to unionize for decades and if Hulk Hogan didn't fuck over Jesse Ventura, it might've happened years ago.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I know the man but it's crazy what people(not specifically you) are suggesting. "It's like Rusev is gone AEW should sign him" without considering that they could be in the same boat. It's going t be a tough time for people.


Due I totally agree with you. Many indie promotions have went bust purely because there was no Wrestlemania weekend. But hopefully since there is a little bit of star power within these cuts it might help rebuild the indie industry a bit quicker than it was expected. But yeah, it's going to be a long painful road to get back to normal.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> I know this is going back MANY years, but maybe if that POS Hulk Hogan didn't rat out Jesse Ventura when they were trying to unionize, this shit wouldn't happening.


It's hard to say, but it's not like various others couldn't have tried again later.


----------



## ryaw5385 (Jan 12, 2018)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Where do you post your fantasy bookings, I'd like to read them


Literally posted my first one today. I am looking for any criticism going. 

Here: Fantasy Booking: The Fiend


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Vince McMahon does not respect his employees.
> 
> The money he invested to keep WWE taping shows and exposing his employees to covid-19 and then just dropping them like shit.


Wall Street listed companies are ruthless. Vince McMahon is proper old school carny turned turned 80's success story.

A toxic combination.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

This is a dark day in pro wrestling. They haven't released this much talent in one go since the annual "spring cleaning" batches of the mid 2000s- that's 15 years ago for those that struggle with math. Shows how dire things are getting when Vince has to go against his talent hoarding philosophy.

Of the currently announced names, most shocked at Sane, because she was a champ two weeks ago. Lio Rush to a lesser extent- although I know he was a problem backstage. And of course, gutted about Peyton Royce.

I wonder if they will announce a semi big name to be cut, to really save money? With Gallows and Anderson gone, would they go as far to get rid of AJ? Surely not, but these are crazy times.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Jet_420 said:


> i find it quite possible, he may have more that likely wanted to reunited with Lana. But I also feel like wwe didn't want to go in that direction, where they just wanted to make Rusev look like a dumb as possible on his way out.


yea it honestly looks like this

back in january, Rusev updated his twitter bio and called himself a free agent. he hasn't been happy. Rusev day was cock blocked. Could've been a big thing.

WWE cut their losses here. It's a big W for AEW if they can pick him up. He's the #1 trend on twitter right now. VERY telling.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> This is a dark day in pro wrestling. They haven't released this much talent in one go since the annual "spring cleaning" batches of the mid 2000s- that's 15 years ago for those that struggle with math. Shows how dire things are getting when Vince has to go against his talent hoarding philosophy.
> 
> Of the currently announced names, most shocked at Sane, because she was a champ two weeks ago. Lio Rush to a lesser extent- although I know he was a problem backstage. And of course, gutted about Peyton Royce.
> 
> I wonder if they will announce a semi big name to be cut, to really save money? With Gallows and Anderson gone, would they go as far to get rid of AJ? Surely not, but these are crazy times.


Pretty sure Sane news was fake.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

Rookie of the Year said:


> This is a dark day in pro wrestling. They haven't released this much talent in one go since the annual "spring cleaning" batches of the mid 2000s- that's 15 years ago for those that struggle with math. Shows how dire things are getting when Vince has to go against his talent hoarding philosophy.
> 
> Of the currently announced names, most shocked at Sane, because she was a champ two weeks ago. Lio Rush to a lesser extent- although I know he was a problem backstage. And of course, gutted about Peyton Royce.
> 
> I wonder if they will announce a semi big name to be cut, to really save money? With Gallows and Anderson gone, would they go as far to get rid of AJ? Surely not, but these are crazy times.


Peyton Royce hasn't been released yet


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

LPPrince said:


> I was legit talking about that event with my stepfather in the car on the way to work this morning. Obviously not in regards to these releases, I had no idea at 7AM this morning that this shit was gonna happen, but I was talking about how professional wrestlers have needed to unionize for decades and if Hulk Hogan didn't fuck over Jesse Ventura, it might've happened years ago.


If this doesn't get the Wrestlers to unionise then absolutely nothing will. I imagine guys have had a lot of friends who have been fired. But hey, the Wrestling industry is notorious for 'looking out for no.1'


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> With Fit Finlay and Sara Stock gone that's the end of the women's evolution.
> 
> I'm shook by Slater being cut but maybe this is just part of the path to WWE champ, both Drew and Jinder got released and then got roided up, got re-signed and ended up champ.
> 
> I can't believe they cut Rowan after everything they've invested in him the last 18 months.


They still have Sara Amato who has been the architect of training the women for the last several years and could potentially be used as a producer for the time being since she is based at the PC anyway


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

ryaw5385 said:


> Literally posted my first one today. I am looking for any criticism going.
> 
> Here: Fantasy Booking: The Fiend


I'll give that a read later


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Purrazzo ? Fuck's sake... I hope Borne and Dijakovic aren't next but I'm not holding my breath


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

just release Lesnar. problem solved


----------



## ryaw5385 (Jan 12, 2018)

Just read on Rusev's twitter, He has pledged 25,000 dollars of his own money to WWE production staff who have no income


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Rookie of the Year said:


> This is a dark day in pro wrestling. They haven't released this much talent in one go since the annual "spring cleaning" batches of the mid 2000s- that's 15 years ago for those that struggle with math. Shows how dire things are getting when Vince has to go against his talent hoarding philosophy.
> 
> Of the currently announced names, most shocked at Sane, because she was a champ two weeks ago. Lio Rush to a lesser extent- although I know he was a problem backstage. And of course, gutted about Peyton Royce.
> 
> I wonder if they will announce a semi big name to be cut, to really save money? With Gallows and Anderson gone, would they go as far to get rid of AJ? Surely not, but these are crazy times.



Kairi hasnt been announced anywhere.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> They still have Sara Amato who has been the architect of training the women for the last several years and could potentially be used as a producer for the time being since she is based at the PC anyway


The only producer who is gone is Kurt Angle, the others are just put on leave at the moment. They will be brought back when this dies down.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

can i be lazy and ask for someone to reply with a comprehensive list of EVERY name released in this wave thus far from both WWE and NXT please? =)


----------



## The Crypt Keeper (Apr 28, 2003)

Wonder if Paige is still employed by WWE or just by FOX for Backstage? If she is I'm surprised she wasn't cut. She can't wrestle anymore and lives outside of Florida so can't make on-screen appearances either.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Continuum said:


> just release Lesnar. problem solved


LOL thats like 6-8 wrestler's salaries saved right there.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> can i be lazy and ask for someone to reply with a comprehensive list of EVERY name released in this wave thus far from both WWE and NXT please? =)



Drake Maverick (James Curtin)
Curt Hawkins (Brian Myers)
Karl Anderson (Chad Allegra)
Luke Gallows (Andrew Hankinson) 
EC3 (Michael Hutter)
Lio Rush (Lionel Green)
Eric Young (Jeremy Fritz)
Heath Slater (Heath Miller)
Aiden English (Matthew Rehwoldt)
Kurt Angle
Sarah Logan (Sarah Rowe)
Referee Mike Chioda
Erick Rowan (Joseph Ruud)
Primo (Edwin Colon)
Epico (Orlando Colon Nieves)
Mike Kanellis (Mike Bennett)
Maria Kanellis (Maria Kanellis-Bennett)
Zack Ryder (Matthew Cardona)
No Way Jose (Levis Valenzuela)
Rusev (Miroslav Barnyashev)

PWInsider reported that producers Billy Kidman, Mike Rotunda, Dave Finlay, Pat Buck, Shawn Daivari, Scott Armstrong, Sarah Stock, Shane Helms, and Lance Storm have either been furloughed or are gone from WWE.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Cooper09 said:


> If this doesn't get the Wrestlers to unionise then absolutely nothing will. I imagine guys have had a lot of friends who have been fired. But hey, the Wrestling industry is notorious for 'looking out for no.1'


It won't. For wrestlers to unionize, you need the big name stars to get behind it. The reason those wrestlers won't is because unionizing would mean they'd lose a LOT of the benefits and pull they already enjoy by being the top stars.

If you're in the top 1% and everybody else is scraping by at the bottom 1%, are you gonna give that up so that everybody can meet at 50%? I'd like to think I would. But when you're in that position, it seems minds change.

You know how WWE doesn't want any big stars like Hogan, Austin, and Rock anymore? It keeps them safe from wrestlers unionizing. If no one's that big, no one's gonna be big enough to fuck with their bottom dollar forcing the union to become a thing.

Basically at this point you'd need a charismatic enough person with a heart of gold to go around and will everyone onto the same page. It can happen, but its not likely.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

DaSlacker said:


> Exactly. Velveteen Dream vs MJF is destined to headline a huge PPV in 5-10 years.


Oh man, that's a dream feud and match if there ever was one.

But they aren't releasing Dream. No way. He's going to take the NXT title from Cole sooner rather than later. Would have happened already if not for this shit. Triple H and HBK are personally overseeing him.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

MJF said:


> Pretty sure Sane news was fake.





RainmakerV2 said:


> Kairi hasnt been announced anywhere.


Botchamania page was where I saw the news, and they included Kairi and Peyton as part of the list. A quick Google doesn't bring them up anywhere, so thankfully it seems they got a couple wrong. Still, they all seem to be dropping like flies, so you never know.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Does anywhere have a comprehensive list of all talent and producers let go due to COVID ?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Botchamania page was where I saw the news, and they included Kairi and Peyton as part of the list. A quick Google doesn't bring them up anywhere, so thankfully it seems they got a couple wrong. Still, they all seem to be dropping like flies, so you never know.


All the Raw roster that have been released is confirmed. 

If they're not on the list, they're not going. 

Then again, I don't know if either of them are on Raw?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If I were AEW, one guy I'd pick up is Mike Chioda. The quality of reffing in AEW is pretty bad.

Condolences to all those who have lost their jobs to this pandemic, wrestlers and forum members alike


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cooper09 said:


> PWInsider reported that producers Billy Kidman, Mike Rotunda, Dave Finlay, Pat Buck, Shawn Daivari, Scott Armstrong, Sarah Stock, Shane Helms, and Lance Storm have either been furloughed or are gone from WWE.


Both WWE and the dirt sheets should really be sparing these people plastering their real names all over social media.. unless they were given express permission.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Rookie of the Year said:


> This is a dark day in pro wrestling. They haven't released this much talent in one go since the annual "spring cleaning" batches of the mid 2000s- that's 15 years ago for those that struggle with math. Shows how dire things are getting when Vince has to go against his talent hoarding philosophy.
> 
> Of the currently announced names, most shocked at Sane, because she was a champ two weeks ago. Lio Rush to a lesser extent- although I know he was a problem backstage. And of course, gutted about Peyton Royce.
> 
> I wonder if they will announce a semi big name to be cut, to really save money? With Gallows and Anderson gone, would they go as far to get rid of AJ? Surely not, but these are crazy times.


I haven’t seen anything about Kairi or Peyton being released.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

BREAKING NEWS: Braun Strowman tells former coworkers they should have chosen a better profession


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Geeee said:


> If I were AEW, one guy I'd pick up is Mike Chioda. The quality of reffing in AEW is pretty bad.


That's why they should just let Aubery ref every match.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Does anywhere have a comprehensive list of all talent and producers let go due to COVID ?


It's literally five posts above


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Braun Strowman tells former coworkers they should have chosen a better profession


I wonder how dumb he feels now when his 2 best friends, EC3 and Drake, are now gone.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Full list please?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Geeee said:


> If I were AEW, one guy I'd pick up is Mike Chioda. The quality of reffing in AEW is pretty bad.


Aubrey is probably the best ref in the business, to be fair.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Braun Strowman tells former coworkers they should have chosen a better profession


I dare that motherfucker to say that shit today after all that happened. Dude's a clown.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

MJF said:


> All the Raw roster that have been released is confirmed.
> 
> If they're not on the list, they're not going.
> 
> Then again, I don't know if either of them are on Raw?


Yeah they are. Then again, being the Botchamania Facebook page, it could be them fucking with people by throwing in a few extra fake names. Would be in very poor taste though.


----------



## ryaw5385 (Jan 12, 2018)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Braun Strowman tells former coworkers they should have chosen a better profession


What? Where?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Braun Strowman tells former coworkers they should have chosen a better profession


I wonder if he regrets posting that now that Drake & EC3 have been let go.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MJF said:


> Aubrey is probably the best ref in the business, to be fair.


 Red Shoes.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250521341259702273

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

I also read that the english soccer league is getting hit hard. The khans cant just sign these guys. They have to be tactical and hope to offset losses in soccer as well.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Cooper09 said:


> If this doesn't get the Wrestlers to unionise then absolutely nothing will. I imagine guys have had a lot of friends who have been fired. But hey, the Wrestling industry is notorious for 'looking out for no.1'


Majority of pro wrestlers are super strong Republicans so even the idea of a union would be a big no no


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sara Stock isn't Sara Del Ray.


I'm aware of that, but she's been producing big women's matches since the 4HW were still in NXT.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250521341259702273
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only jobbers


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ace said:


> Red Shoes.


I should have said North America


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Dave Santos said:


> I also read that the english soccer league is getting hit hard. The khans cant just sign these guys. They have to be tactical and hope to offset losses in soccer as well.


Many top clubs in England are letting all non players go. Khan's club isn't considered anywhere near the top


----------



## Bosco82 (Jan 31, 2012)

The Khans own a football team not soccer


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250530761805041664

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bosco82 said:


> The Khans own a football team not soccer


They own a football team aswell as an American handegg team.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Bosco82 said:


> The Khans own a football team not soccer


They own Fulham FC - which is a soccer club.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250530761805041664
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess since their pay is significantly lower than the main roster, they can afford to get them a couple more paychecks before releasing them.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Continuum said:


> just release Lesnar. problem solved


I said that in another forum. Cut Lesnar, Stephanie, Shane, Roman. Those are some of the most cost-heavy employees in WWE.. That remark did NOT go well..


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Dave Santos said:


> I also read that the english soccer league is getting hit hard. The khans cant just sign these guys. They have to be tactical and hope to offset losses in soccer as well.


Yes. the players in the English league are currently refusing to take paycuts unlike the other big clubs in Europe. Skysports and BT are demanding huge refunds of right fees if sports don't restart in May. Basically they have had to give all subscribers refunds or freeze the payments. 

So the owners of these clubs are in serious trouble now as they are still paying ridiculous player salaries whilst losing matchday income and reduced rights money. Any player trying to negotiate a new deal is in for a rude awakening.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

validreasoning said:


> Many top clubs in England are letting all non players go. Khan's club isn't considered anywhere near the top


If the top teams in the top leagues have to do it. You damn sure better believe the leagues below them are going to have to as well.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250530761805041664
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EDIT: I read wrong. This must be only specific to NXT talent that is let go, not to all of them right?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Dark Emperor said:


> Yes. the players in the English league are currently refusing to take paycuts unlike the other big clubs in Europe. Skysports and BT are demanding huge refunds of right fees if sports don't restart in May. Basically they have had to give all subscribers refunds or freeze the payments.
> 
> So the owners of these clubs are in serious trouble now as they are still paying ridiculous player salaries whilst losing matchday income and reduced rights money. Any player trying to negotiate a new deal is in for a rude awakening.


sky/bt would be dumb to do that because amazon would pick up all of those contracts. I am sure our man Jeff Bazos would be happy to spend 1% of his salary to get back 10x that from whenever leagues start again


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250530761805041664
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait.... All of NXT? 

Does that mean it's dead? 

Or just the released talent?


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Dark Emperor said:


> Yes. the players in the English league are currently refusing to take paycuts unlike the other big clubs in Europe. Skysports and BT are demanding huge refunds of right fees if sports don't restart in May. Basically they have had to give all subscribers refunds or freeze the payments.
> 
> So the owners of these clubs are in serious trouble now as they are still paying ridiculous player salaries whilst losing matchday income and reduced rights money. Any player trying to negotiate a new deal is in for a rude awakening.


sky and bt are not demanding anything, it was reported recently that sky won’t be asking for money back.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Wait? What the actual fuck does this mean? I'll need to scroll but does this mean they are all fucked?





MJF said:


> Wait.... All of NXT?
> 
> Does that mean it's dead?
> 
> Or just the released talent?


I'm assuming just the released talent. I doubt they'd completely cut NXT then they have nothing to combat AEW on Wednesday. They also have the TV deal.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

yeahright2 said:


> I said that in another forum. Cut Lesnar, Stephanie, Shane, Roman. Those are some of the most cost-heavy employees in WWE.. That remark did NOT go well..


Lesnar only gets paid per appearance.

Stephanie and Shane like everyone in corporate probably take massive pay cut as will Vince.

They ain't letting Reigns or Becky go.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm assuming just the released talent. I doubt they'd completely cut NXT then they have nothing to combat AEW on Wednesday.


Its Vince McMahon, he doesn't give a shit about NXT and If he saw this as a way of cutting costs, he'd do it. 

Its an awfully worded tweet though and I think it is just regarding the released talent.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

MJF said:


> Wait.... All of NXT?
> 
> Does that mean it's dead?
> 
> Or just the released talent?


Think he just means the NXT talent that have been released, like Lio.


----------



## ryaw5385 (Jan 12, 2018)

validreasoning said:


> Lesnar only gets paid per appearance.
> 
> Stephanie and Shane like everyone in corporate probably take massive pay cut as will Vince.
> 
> They ain't letting Reigns or Becky go.


I am not the biggest Roman fan, but cutting him, especially after the reasons he gave for not attending Mania, would be very shitty on WWE's part.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250531446487465985


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Danielallen1410 said:


> sky and bt are not demanding anything, it was reported recently that sky won’t be asking for money back.


Back no but if season doesn't finish premier league will forego about a billion pounds in tv rights


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

yeahright2 said:


> I said that in another forum. Cut Lesnar, Stephanie, Shane, Roman. Those are some of the most cost-heavy employees in WWE.. That remark did NOT go well..


Haha that is just a ridiculous comment, i can tell some people here have no idea about business. Steph & Shane are family and cannot even be released. They basically part own WWE. Brock Lesnar is a major asset. Did you not see the Royal Rumble? Roman Reigns is currently in top3 biggest full time talent and actually would draw for a smaller wrestling company.

The people being released wont make a difference to WWE bottom line and most wouldn't be there if WWE didn't have a policy of hoarding. They basically can't hoard in these circumstances.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

validreasoning said:


> Many top clubs in England are letting all non players go. Khan's club isn't considered anywhere near the top


Hopefully it doesnt hit the nfl and tv rights. He has a team in Jacksonville as well.



Bosco82 said:


> The Khans own a football team not soccer


Both


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250532260643778566


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250531446487465985


Doesn't really sound like the tweet of a man who's been told he's coming back when it's all said and done.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

MJF said:


> Doesn't really sound like the tweet of a man who's been told he's coming back when it's all said and done.


That's his son.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250492621400805383

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250509975035817984


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

validreasoning said:


> Back no but if season doesn't finish premier league will forego about a billion pounds in tv rights


It’s already been paid, sky and bt have made plenty of money broadcasting games so far.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

why my poll got deleted but the one I messed up by accident was locked and remained up?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Plamen Ivanov said:


> So Karl Anderson is dead because of a Tombstone??


He was still on the roof when Taker set off the pyro.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

optikk sucks said:


> sky/bt would be dumb to do that because amazon would pick up all of those contracts. I am sure our man Jeff Bazos would be happy to spend 1% of his salary to get back 10x that from whenever leagues start again


Refunds for the money lost, They will still keep the rights until contracts expired. There is 100s of millions of £'s at stake here. Just like WWE with Fox, EPL may not deliver the contracted games and therefore have to pay the TV companies compensation.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

I thought wwe was an essential service.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

december_blue said:


> That's his son.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250492621400805383
> ...


Still.


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

it's always sad to see people lose their jobs. whether its regular people or professional wrestlers.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dave Santos said:


> I thought wwe was an essential service.


All that means is that they can continue to tape their shows at the PC.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

Dark Emperor said:


> Refunds for the money lost, They will still keep the rights until contracts expired. There is 100s of millions of £'s at stake here. Just like WWE with Fox, EPL may not deliver the contracted games and therefore have to pay the TV companies compensation.


Yup NBA is having this same problem.



december_blue said:


> All that means is that they can continue to tape their shows at the PC.


I was being more sarcastic.Equating wwe in the same real as grocers and medical staff.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Can´t wait for Chris Jericho to officially re-open AEW and call it Jericho Day. The pop for Rusev will be insane.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Dark Emperor said:


> Haha that is just a ridiculous comment, i can tell some people here have no idea about business. Steph & Shane are family and cannot even be released. They basically part own WWE. Brock Lesnar is a major asset. Did you not see the Royal Rumble? Roman Reigns is currently in top3 biggest full time talent and actually would draw for a smaller wrestling company.
> 
> The people being released wont make a difference to WWE bottom line and most wouldn't be there if WWE didn't have a policy of hoarding. They basically can't hoard in these circumstances.


My comment wasn´t based on who´s a draw or family or whatever. It was pure math based on the recent list of 10 best paid talen in WWE.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250531765594226691

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I feel for the guys let go, and completely missed all of this today and seen the thread skyrocket that I haven’t a chance to check the names but I’d be a hypocrite if I did not stick by my belief that the company needed this clear out years ago. It absolutely sucks that it has had to take this whole situation for it happen, and even more so that due to the same thing they have no where really to go unless they are taken back at some point. If the biggest player in town is having to take these measures, how is any other promotion going to cope.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250519651655835649

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Rusev being released doesn't shock me.

WWE had been trying to get him to sign a new deal for months, and he kept rejecting them. Ultimately, WWE managed to get Lana signed to a new deal. But the writing has been on the wall for months.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dave Santos said:


> I thought wwe was an essential service.


Its essential to continue airing on TV but not continue to pay its employees.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Dark Emperor said:


> Refunds for the money lost, They will still keep the rights until contracts expired. There is 100s of millions of £'s at stake here. Just like WWE with Fox, EPL may not deliver the contracted games and therefore have to pay the TV companies compensation.


I guarantee they will not be doing this due to PR. Football clubs here have been criticised heavily for furloughing staff so they bottled it and ended up not doing it, it will be a PR disaster for tv companies. It’s an excuse that Liverpool fans keep clinging on to in the hope the season gets finished, but in reality it won’t happen. The most money clubs will lose will be gate receipts etc.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Zapato said:


> I feel for the guys let go, and completely missed all of this today and seen the thread skyrocket that I haven’t a chance to check the names but I’d be a hypocrite if I did not stick by my belief that the company needed this clear out years ago. It absolutely sucks that it has had to take this whole situation for it happen, and even more so that due to the same thing they have no where really to go unless they are taken back at some point. If the biggest player in town is having to take these measures, how is any other promotion going to cope.


the only thing is that WWE's roster has been bloated for years. they've kept hold of people and paid them to sit at home.
They cannot afford to do that now that there's no ticket sales, no house shows, less merch being sold etc. 

And someone on twitter leaked some docs about how WWE actually get the local towns to pay to host WrestleMania and other PPVs for example. They're not getting that money now either.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250516500827365376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250521156567752705


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> Can´t wait for Chris Jericho to officially re-open AEW and call it Jericho Day. The pop for Rusev will be insane.


Jericho vs Rusev would be a blast to see!!!


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Zapato said:


> I feel for the guys let go, and completely missed all of this today and seen the thread skyrocket that I haven’t a chance to check the names but I’d be a hypocrite if I did not stick by my belief that the company needed this clear out years ago. It absolutely sucks that it has had to take this whole situation for it happen, and even more so that due to the same thing they have no where really to go unless they are taken back at some point. If the biggest player in town is having to take these measures, how is any other promotion going to cope.


AEW will be fine. Can't speak for the rest. AEW carried an expensive roster all year last year with no TNT deal. Vince is public, he has to keep his stock up, make them happy, do whats best for the stockholders. Khan doesn't have that worry.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Definition of Technician said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250516500827365376
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250521156567752705


Awesome gesture by Rusev


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I just read about Deonna Purrazzo being cut.

Again, i'm not shocked. What has she done? Nothing really. She's getting matches on NXT, and lately on Raw, but she hasn't won a match and I don't even think she's been in a feud since she made her NXT debut.

I wouldn't be shocked if she went back to ROH, since they're now trying to build a better WOH division.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Wait they're done with the main roster right ? Or was it just Raw, and SD is next ?


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Wow, WWE really has no money to pay their own employees? and how bad do they look releasing someone who's paying their workers?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I read just now, more cuts to come. That NXT roster is still not complete on their cuts. And some more in main roster Again i guess we shall see.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Wait they're done with the main roster right ? Or was it just Raw, and SD is next ?


2 NXT talents have been released.

Deonna Purrazzo & Aleksandar Jaksic


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I read just now, more cuts to come. That NXT roster is still not complete on their cuts. And some more in main roster Again i guess we shall see.


Chad Gable is definitely going and he hasn't been confirmed yet. So there's definitely more to come.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm glad the purge is over now


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Very presumptuous and naive to think these people will get their jobs back after the lock down. Unless they were guaranteed in writing (and even then...) they lost their job. I hate to say it, but at least 1/2 of those released were doing nothing and could easily be cut. 

It would be ideal for them to get a job back after the lock down. But, things aren't going to instantly recover. It could be a year before WWE is back to normal income and able to add these people back. That's if these people want to go back to a company that didn't value them enough through a crisis period. I don't blame WWE and it was hard for them. But, there's still the fact WWE was able to identify people as removable without impacting overall business.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

optikk sucks said:


> the only thing is that WWE's roster has been bloated for years. they've kept hold of people and paid them to sit at home.
> They cannot afford to do that now that there's no ticket sales, no house shows, less merch being sold etc.
> 
> And someone on twitter leaked some docs about how WWE actually get the local towns to pay to host WrestleMania and other PPVs for example. They're not getting that money now either.


I completely agree on the bloating, I mean god knows how many they signed in the Performance Center I mean most of the names they have let go you would be forgiven for remembering they were still employed. But I see posts of some licking their lips that AEW can sign such and such, ROH this, NJPW that. Can they really afford to look at expanding their rosters and not either downsizing or ensuring they keep all their talents they have? This whole situation across the industry is the train wreck, WWE just at the top of it.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I'm glad the purge is over now


Not even close.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I'm glad the purge is over now


Who says it's over?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Not even close.





TKOW said:


> Who says it's over?


Damn, There's more


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Zapato said:


> I completely agree on the bloating, I mean god knows how many they signed in the Performance Center I mean most of the names they have let go you would be forgiven for remembering they were still employed. But I see posts of some licking their lips that AEW can sign such and such, ROH this, NJPW that. Can they really afford to look at expanding their rosters and not either downsizing or ensuring they keep all their talents they have? This whole situation across the industry is the train wreck, WWE just at the top of it.


I don't imagine any organisation signing anyone right now.

However, AEW only rely on ticket sales for one show per week (and btw aew tickets are dirt cheap - think $20 per seat), the merch sold during these shows, and their TV contract. And they have been very selective with their guaranteed contracts. and btw according to Meltzer, WWE have dropped people to stay above $500 million profit. That means they're still gonna be profiting this time next year.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sure guys like Jason Jordan etc are next.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wonder if they announce the Smackdown lot after the show has aired.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF said:


> Chad Gable is definitely going and he hasn't been confirmed yet. So there's definitely more to come.


If Chad goes, he would be excellent elsewhere on TNT.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

TKO Wrestling said:


> AEW will be fine. Can't speak for the rest. AEW carried an expensive roster all year last year with no TNT deal. Vince is public, he has to keep his stock up, make them happy, do whats best for the stockholders. Khan doesn't have that worry.



The other businesses that Shad(like Flex-N-Gate Corp where his wealth comes from and mostly invested in) is involved in weren't facing down the barrel of a recession LAST YEAR. Private companies are the first to suffer because they are financed by one person. AEW is also the smallest, least valuable business he owns which makes it the easiest to sacrifice if need be


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

some people in a live chat are saying Sheamus got released but I haven't seen anything official


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> It's hard to say, but it's not like various others couldn't have tried again later.


No, Vince learned his lesson: to not let the top guys be "one of the boys", that's the reason people like Cena, Orton, and Reigns get chartered buses, when they fly only certain people are allowed on the WWE jet, only certain people get first class on the non WWE jets, and everybody else gets coach. 

This is to keep a hierarchy in place where the interests of the top guys conflict directly with the interests of the rest of the roster. 

Let's say you're a midcarder beat up from driving all across the country wrestling pointless house shows, the extra money you make above your downside guarantee isn't worth how poorly you're treating your body and how much you miss your family. 

But to Roman who gets bused to each show in luxury, and can fit his family in there, and can have his private massage therapist take care of him after the show, and gets a percentage of what WWE makes at the door, for him the extra house shows aren't just worth it that's where he makes the big bucks. Good luck trying to get him on your side in a strike about too many shows.


----------



## FamousFreddy (Sep 6, 2016)

p862011 said:


> why the fuck they get rid of lio rush lol
> 
> he was cruiserweight champ not that long ago and fought jordan devlin for the title like 2 months ago
> 
> i can think of way more nxt names i'd release instead of him


Agreed. I am surprized that he is going, he is actually very entertaining.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FamousFreddy said:


> Agreed. I am surprized that he is going, he is actually very entertaining.


His most entertaining time for me was the manager of Lashley. Annoying but entertaining.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Krin said:


> some people in a live chat are saying Sheamus got released but I haven't seen anything official


The way they built him back to appearing on Smackdown, I don't see it happening.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

WWE Press Release:


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> The other businesses that Shad(like Flex-N-Gate Corp where his wealth comes from and mostly invested in) is involved in weren't facing down the barrel of a recession LAST YEAR. Private companies are the first to suffer because they are financed by one person. AEW is also the smallest, least valuable business he owns which makes it the easiest to sacrifice if need be


you have to consider AEW's sources of income: 
-tv contract - guaranteed $45million/year
-ticket sales - one show per week - $20 per head for the cheapest seats? they dont sell out half the time.
-merchandise - online and in-person

unless their ratings drop through the floor, they're not getting dropped by TNT. Their ticket sales are not their main source of income, obviously.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> 2 NXT talents have been released.
> Deonna Purrazzo & Aleksandar Jaksic


Yes I saw that, but that's not what I asked. I'm wondering if Smackdown talents wil be released too or if we're just down to NXT now.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Yes I saw that, but that's not what I asked. I'm wondering if Smackdown talents wil be released too or if we're just down to NXT now.


Nobody knows at the moment. We'll have to just wait and see.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I think most of the NXT roster is worried today


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

It's obvious what happened. They are getting rid of head count in payroll to make the numbers look good in the upcoming quarterlies. 

I feel awful that very talented people were let go and I hope they land on their feet somehow. I also don't believe for a second that this is temporary as some talent say. I think this is a quick fix for a long term financial issue that the WWE is facing. 

There is an important lesson to be learned here; unless your last name is McMahon or Levesque, you don't have any job security in the WWE regardless of how good or talented you are.

I have gained huge respect for Drake Maverick for making a video like that and bearing his heart out, and still working despite the raw deal he got. I also have tremendous admiration for Rusev for taking care of the WWE employees when their employer failed to and all the while losing his own job. These 2 are true champions, and I do believe in karma and I know that it will reward the both of them as well as everyone else who lost their jobs unfairly.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Even Flow said:


> WWE Press Release:


Meltzer called it right down the middle with respect to that $0.5 billion number.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

deadcool said:


> Meltzer called it right down the middle with respect to that $0.5 billion number.


Meltzer said they had $500m cash on hand. It's $500m cash + debt at low interest not $500m cash


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

In my country government workers are being laid off and already a major city has asked for bailout money. So it can happen to any industry. Possibly can happen to union workers as well down the line if this virus keeps people out of work.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Wait are the NXT releases over?

So Kayden Carter is safe?


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

validreasoning said:


> Meltzer said they had $500m cash on hand. It's $500m cash + debt at low interest not $500m cash


That's right, they could likely get a rather high loan given they own the Performance Center, likely at least half of that if not more with everything in it.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I've not long heard about this and have just read this entire thread. 

Damn I don't even know what too say. This is a sad day for pro wrestling. Hopefully they all bounce back and recover. Talents like Rusev shouldn't be out of work.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

optikk sucks said:


> I don't imagine any organisation signing anyone right now.
> 
> However, AEW only rely on ticket sales for one show per week (and btw aew tickets are dirt cheap - think $20 per seat), the merch sold during these shows, and their TV contract. And they have been very selective with their guaranteed contracts. and btw according to Meltzer, WWE have dropped people to stay above $500 million profit. That means they're still gonna be profiting this time next year.


If Meltzer said that, then he is an idiot. WWE make nowhere near 500m profit.

What they have is around 500m cash reserves. Which is cash flow to spend on things like salary etc even if not much income coming in like in a crisis. That is the most important thing for any company right now. But that can go quick and you dont want that falling to 0 or you'll be at mercy of banks.

Like validreasoning mentioned, airlines have billions in cash reserves but most have fired/furloughed staff and are asking for govt bailouts or they will go bust. So it doesn't matter how big you are, you need to cut costs and protect cash in pandemics.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Once again, WWE is clueless. I've never ever been a Rusev fan, and God knows that Hawkins and Slater would've never ben "big" in WWE. And still, these three are more talented than a lot of people who will keep roaming in the main roster or NXT. Not saying I wanted other people to get released, but WWE always shows how bad are they at managing the talent. And releasing Scott Armstrong and Finlay? Terrible move.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

$4M a month is 48M a year in salaries - cutting 96 people would mean $500K a year AAV per person released.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Danielallen1410 said:


> I guarantee they will not be doing this due to PR. Football clubs here have been criticised heavily for furloughing staff so they bottled it and ended up not doing it, it will be a PR disaster for tv companies. It’s an excuse that Liverpool fans keep clinging on to in the hope the season gets finished, but in reality it won’t happen. The most money clubs will lose will be gate receipts etc.


Sky and BT aren't paying for matches that haven't aired, no chance. There was 1/3 of the season left so clubs would forego a third of the tv money

UEFA have already stated that unless the countries league finishes that countries clubs won't be allowed compete in next seasons European competitions. They also can't decide to declare current standings as final.

The PR disaster if Liverpool, Leeds, Leicester were denied would be far greater than than what you suggest. You would just be giving top clubs a reason to breakaway and start euro super league which they have wanted for 2 decades


----------



## orited (Oct 30, 2007)

I wanna be positive about all this stuff going on for a change. I think this could be a blessing for alot of these guys that have gone, when things get back to normal there are options out there now and I'm not just talking aew as aew can't sign everybody nor should they, but what is a little difficult to swallow is these guys getting let go when they just paid Goldberg and lesnar what they have done for the little they 'performed'


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

If Cody doesn’t tweet Dusty’s hard times promo tonight it will be a massive missed opportunity.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karkar (May 28, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250540113299456000


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Mandy and Otis writer fired too


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250504617689038858


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

karkar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250540113299456000


I don't get it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250525685560627202

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I don't get it.


You Don't get it ?

hahahahahah me neither


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

karkar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250540113299456000


Man stay hustling. 

Respect


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I don't get it.


this is his heel character for AEW.

you can tell he's been working on it for a little while now.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

My crazy fantasy is Gallows and Anderson plus the Revival go to AEW and stop the flippy Bucks' style but then I remember they are EVPs...


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

This year is poised to be the worst year in professional wrestling ever. Being so focused on live shows and fan interaction makes the situation catastrophic. Sure WWE and AEW can survive for some time due to TV contracts but the independent circuit could be totally wiped out.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Finally.

I don't mean this as a knock on the guys and girls getting fired. I just think that WWE desperately needed to thin out its roster.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Rotunda was just on the Bump today ffs. Mental. 

Well if anyone is going to get the situation, its IRS.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Spanish Lariato said:


> This year is poised to be the worst year in professional wrestling ever. Being so focused on live shows and fan interaction makes the situation catastrophic. Sure WWE and AEW can survive for some time due to TV contracts but the independent circuit could be totally wiped out.


the indy scene is the backbone for aew/wwe/tna.

i think wrestling in general is gonna suffer heavy consequences for a little while. we may actually run low on talent when more people start looking for jobs elsewhere.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm actually happy Zack Ryder got released. WWE has wasted him for a long time. AEW should sign him. I want to see how he'd do in another company. Also would be cool to see Rusev or Ryder have matches in Japan.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

toontownman said:


> Rotunda was just on the Bump today ffs. Mental.
> 
> Well if anyone is going to get the situation, its IRS.


On April 15th no less. Which is typically tax day.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Not even close.


Definitely not over. Hopefully Lana gets released she’s annoying. I think Sheamus, Bo Dallas, Curtis Axel, Ember Moon, Kalisto, Lars and Mickie James are as good as gone


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

Showstopper said:


> Not a Meltzer guy, but:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250495506867843072


I'm usually a Meltzer fan,

But 500m in reserves needs to be protected. The company cutting people today is no different than any other company in the world right now. That 500m is there in case this situation escalates, it's not there to be used as some sort of Robin Hood employment fund.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MoxAsylum said:


> Definitely not over. Hopefully Lana gets released she’s annoying. I think Sheamus, Bo Dallas, Curtis Axel, Ember Moon, Kalisto, Lars and Mickie James are as good as gone


Hopefully you lose your pay and get released from wherever you work too. How insensitive can you be to "hope" people lose their jobs with nowhere else to go just because they don't entertain you?


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

MoxAsylum said:


> Definitely not over. Hopefully Lana gets released she’s annoying. I think Sheamus, Bo Dallas, Curtis Axel, Ember Moon, Kalisto, Lars and Mickie James are as good as gone


I don't see Ember or Sheamus going to be honest, I see Dana Brooke going before Ember, I feel like Ember may be saved by her injury at the moment. Maria may have been released by remember her husband openly ask for his release after signing a new contract so I think it was a case that the WWE give them what they asked for. Sheamus is a WWE lifer, him and Truth will be there until they retire.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Hopefully you lose your pay and get released from wherever you work too. How insensitive can you be?


Agreed


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

holy shit 600 post just in a few hours!


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

I can understand people being happy that certain talent can finally go elsewhere, but to sit there and be happy that people lost their jobs/wanting others to lose their jobs just because they don't care for them is extremely childish.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

It is just me or releasing a hall of famer like Angle just disgusting?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Balor fan said:


> It is just me or releasing a hall of famer like Angle just disgusting?


what

you know that angle's just been sitting at home getting paid right? waste of money


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Balor fan said:


> It is just me or releasing a hall of famer like Angle just disgusting?


At this stage of his career was he pivotal behind the scenes and does he desperately need the pay? Someone like Maverick has more of my sympathy. Obviously everyone released does. I don't think its disgusting. It is what it is and in situations like these tough and unpopular decisions need to be made for long term security. Angle is guaranteed to return in some capacity down the line. Can't say the same about lots of the others.


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

Balor fan said:


> It is just me or releasing a hall of famer like Angle just disgusting?


I wouldn't say it's better or worse when it's someone like Angle? If anything, Angle made good money throughout most of his career, and probably still took home a decent paycheque in recent years.
I feel a little more for the lower-rung 'superstars', who's paycheque probably wasn't anything particularly great to begin with, and were likely living cheque to cheque. 

I suspect the first few rounds are at least partially made up of people who wanted out of their contracts anyway - wouldn't surprise me if Angle was one.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Hopefully you lose your pay and get released from wherever you work too. How insensitive can you be to "hope" people lose their jobs with nowhere else to go just because they don't entertain you?


This guy just says outlandish shit to get attention... no need to to take him seriously


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250539504647188482

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250540894400524292

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250548946595975170

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250554702946852864


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

I worry for a lot of the female talent.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Yeah, no one should be getting a thrill out of this. Sadly people are losing their jobs at a time when it will be hard to get hired for another in the wrestling world.

Anyone wishing for someone to lose their job must not have one themselves and not have adult responsibilities.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I wonder if WWE is waiting til NXT to get done to add more talent to the release list


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

MoxAsylum said:


> Definitely not over. *Hopefully Lana gets released she’s annoying*. I think Sheamus, Bo Dallas, Curtis Axel, Ember Moon, Kalisto, Lars and Mickie James are as good as gone


really dude STFU what type of person wishes someone to lose their job and their income especially with her husband out of a job in these dire times because of a character they play on TV


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Spring cleaning is one thing but this is just a slaughterhouse of releases. Vince McMahon isn't trimming the fat, he's conducting a mass execution.


Biggest irony of them all: Mike Rotunda [IRS] getting released on Tax Day. The safest people to get retained once things are back to normal are the agents though. There is obviously no need for more than a few agents when WWE isn't traveling anywhere and there are no house show roster split-offs. I'd imagine a bulk of them are being furloughed with the intent of being brought back.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MoxAsylum said:


> Definitely not over. Hopefully Lana gets released she’s annoying. I think Sheamus, Bo Dallas, Curtis Axel, Ember Moon, Kalisto, Lars and Mickie James are as good as gone


Sorry to say, Lana isn't going to get released.

She signed a new deal a few months ago.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Shame MJ didn't really get started. Aliyah and Vanessa Bourne are two that spring to mind. There are certainly many in the PC that they might just cut too.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Even Flow said:


> Sorry to say, Lana isn't going to get released.
> 
> She signed a new deal a few months ago.


In fairness so did Gallows and Anderson. Don't see Lana leaving though.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> Sorry to say, Lana isn't going to get released.
> 
> She signed a new deal a few months ago.


that dont mean nothing Gallows And Anderson signed a new 5 year contract last year


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

p862011 said:


> that dont mean nothing Gallows And Anderson signed a new 5 year contract last year


You really think Vince is going to release Lana?


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

p862011 said:


> that dont mean nothing Gallows And Anderson signed a new 5 year contract last year


Lana is in a storyline that is still happening, Gallows and Anderson were basically written off at Mania.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Spring cleaning is one thing but this is just a slaughterhouse of releases. Vince McMahon isn't trimming the fat, he's conducting a mass execution.
> 
> 
> Biggest irony of them all: Mike Rotunda [IRS] getting released on Tax Day. The safest people to get retained once things are back to normal are the agents though. There is obviously no need for more than a few agents when WWE isn't traveling anywhere and there are no house show roster split-offs. I'd imagine a bulk of them are being furloughed with the intent of being brought back.


Given the size of the roster, this really is just trimming the fat. Their roster had no business being the size that it was and a load of releases was well overdue. Unfortunately it is happening during a pandemic and I feel terrible for the talent that got released today. It is a very scary time to lose your job.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

They finally released Primo and Epico...after all these years.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> You really think Vince is going to release Lana?


He unfortunately could. 4 reasons why:

1.) Rusev is gone.
2.) She's about to kayfabe break up with Lashley so they will probably just end it on social media knowing WWE
3.) She's not a wrestler but more of a mouthpiece
4.) Vince has various other blondes to play with

What else is there for her to do? She's not going for Becky's gold anytime soon so she'll unfortunately be sitting in catering directionless like the other un-used women.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Sbatenney said:


> Lana is in a storyline that is still happening, Gallows and Anderson were basically written off at Mania.


That storyline is as good as over b


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> this is his heel character for AEW.
> 
> you can tell he's been working on it for a little while now.


I think EC3 would be great in AEW but I kind of feel like MJF is an EC3 rip off (I like MJF a lot, just saying his character is incredibly similar to EC3) and I'm not sure how those two would work being on the same show. Their characters seem to be stepping on each other's toes. Either way, EC3 deserved 10x better than what he got in the WWE and it was probably for a petty reason like most things are with Vince.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> Sorry to say, Lana isn't going to get released.
> 
> She signed a new deal a few months ago.


Actually didnt Gallows and Anderson just re-sign? If that is so, i dunno if even Lana is spared. I mean she's good eye candy so maybe she stays. lol


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

P Thriller said:


> I think EC3 would be great in AEW but I kind of feel like MJF is an EC3 rip off (I like MJF a lot, just saying his character is incredibly similar to EC3) and I'm not sure how those two would work being on the same show. Their characters seem to be stepping on each other's toes. Either way, EC3 deserved 10x better than what he got in the WWE and it was probably for a petty reason like most things are with Vince.


The video on EC3 Twitter is not similar to MJFs current gimmick. But NWA is another option.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sbatenney said:


> Lana is in a storyline that is still happening, Gallows and Anderson were basically written off at Mania.


Well it kinda makes sense, Lashley hinted he doesnt need her. Could that mean in reality..bye bye Lana?


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Wow, Mike Chioda got released ? I didn’t even think he was even with the company


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> Sorry to say, Lana isn't going to get released.
> 
> She signed a new deal a few months ago.


As did Gallows & Anderson & the Kanellis'.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

P Thriller said:


> I think EC3 would be great in AEW but I kind of feel like MJF is an EC3 rip off (I like MJF a lot, just saying his character is incredibly similar to EC3) and I'm not sure how those two would work being on the same show. Their characters seem to be stepping on each other's toes. Either way, EC3 deserved 10x better than what he got in the WWE and it was probably for a petty reason like most things are with Vince.


Never noticed how similar those two were until you brought it up. Maybe MJF watched a good amount of Impact before his career started. With that being said EC3 has MJF beat in pretty much every category. The only thing MJF has going for him is less exposure and youth.

A big part of me wanted to see the Dynasty in AEW and somebody said EC3 could play the Richard Holiday role but I’m not sure it would work. I think EC3 would outshine MJF too much and throw off the dynamic


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

P Thriller said:


> I think EC3 would be great in AEW but I kind of feel like MJF is an EC3 rip off (I like MJF a lot, just saying his character is incredibly similar to EC3) and I'm not sure how those two would work being on the same show. Their characters seem to be stepping on each other's toes. Either way, EC3 deserved 10x better than what he got in the WWE and it was probably for a petty reason like most things are with Vince.


MJF would be much better with EC3 coming in as an older better brother that just puts MJF in his place all the time and one ups/embarrasses him when he gets cocky.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MoxAsylum said:


> Wow, Mike Chioda got released ? I didn’t even think he was even with the company


Neither did he! jk lol. Yeah some of these guys like Ryder had been gone forever


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Well it kinda makes sense, Lashley hinted he doesnt need her. Could that mean in reality..bye bye Lana?


While that is true, I don't think this is going to happen quickly, there is still run to build with that and that's what I think they will do it at a PPV, Had Lana not resigned her contract without Rusev, I could see her going with him but Vince seems to like Lana, she is used a lot in the shows which shows that. If Lana wants to stay, I don't see Vince pushing her out the door. I would point to Moxley leaving yet Renee Young staying.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

MoxAsylum said:


> Definitely not over. Hopefully Lana gets released she’s annoying. I think Sheamus, Bo Dallas, Curtis Axel, Ember Moon, Kalisto, Lars and Mickie James are as good as gone


You are actually subhuman trash i don't even care if I catch a ban for this but your mother literally should have swallowed you


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

toontownman said:


> In fairness so did Gallows and Anderson. Don't see Lana leaving though.


don't forget so did maria and mike kanellis, they signed a five year deal last summer, but I agree with you they won't release her specially with her being in a storyline.


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250559420158918661


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

I wonder if the money WWe is saving from firing all these people is the same money being used to bribe the Florida State Government into granting them essential business status..


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250504617689038858


----------



## AEW on TNT (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

^don't be insensitive here, some people are losing their jobs in what is literally the worst time possible and likely won't get to live their dream again. and if the biggest wrestling company has to take these measures I cant imagine the others experiencing much more positive upcoming days ahead.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250566611913846784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250563473391706112


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sucks that wwe did this to themselves by playing the buy all the toys so my other rivals cant have any game. I get the feeling that WWE isn't even close to done yet unforch. We wont know the full impact till Saturday once all the shows have aired.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

We might never see Brock Lesnar again. I don't think WWE can afford him anymore. Saudi money is gone too for the foreseeable future.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Lars Sullivan hasn't been released?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Waited until after Raw for those releases, will likely wait until after NXT for their massacre, and then after Friday for SDL releases. If they want to save $4M a month that is 48M in yearly salary, so even 100 releases would have the average earner making $480,000 - There is a lot more releases coming unless Ryder and Slater and Doc and Anderson were making seven figures yearly.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't know. Makes the George Barrios & Michelle Wilson departures interesting in hindsight.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Waited until after Raw for those releases, will likely wait until after NXT for their massacre, and then after Friday for SDL releases. If they want to save $4M a month that is 48M in yearly salary, so even 100 releases would have the average earner making $480,000 - There is a lot more releases coming unless Ryder and Slater and Doc and Anderson were making seven figures yearly.


Mike Chioda had been in the company since 1989 apparently, cannot believe it was that long. He had probably worked up a good deal over the years. I wonder how much he was making, he was the senior ref.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Lars Sullivan hasn't been released?


Seems like Smackdown releases haven't been made yet. NXT still coming too.

Can't see Bo Dallas and Curtis Axel avoiding releases.

Can see NXT cuts with people like Tino Sabatelli, Fandango, Kona Reeves, Cezar Bononi, Aturo Ruas, Boa, Shane Thorne, Brendan Vink, Aliyah, Vanessa Borne, Taynara Conti, Santana Garrett. Probably 15/20 other PC signees we haven't heard of.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Waited until after Raw for those releases, will likely wait until after NXT for their massacre, and then after Friday for SDL releases. If they want to save $4M a month that is 48M in yearly salary, so even 100 releases would have the average earner making $480,000 - There is a lot more releases coming unless Ryder and Slater and Doc and Anderson were making seven figures yearly.


I mean Gallows and Anderson were each making like 700,000 after their new deals.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I just read that Norman Smiley got released too.

They released the big wiggle


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

MoxAsylum said:


> Definitely not over. Hopefully Lana gets released she’s annoying. I think Sheamus, Bo Dallas, Curtis Axel, Ember Moon, Kalisto, Lars and Mickie James are as good as gone


Hopefully? You DO know that we are going through a pandemic, and a global pandemic at that? There won't be much work available for these people until at least mid June (my state California is flattening the curve now because they reacted so soon, but a lot of states, especially the conservative states in the south, are doing little to nothing and giving exemptions to churches and will probably become huge hot spots in late spring and early summer as a result of the exemptions for churches and in Florida's case, WWE)! These aren't your typical roster cuts from years ago, where the released could easily go to TNA, ROH, NJPW, etc. in an economy with no pandemic, ALL the promotions are either shut down or running empty arena shows (like WWE and AEW, which is also risky because it's potentially exposing the wrestlers to the pandemic. Social distancing is IMPORTANT, as well as masks and gloves). WWE going through this was inevitable after this virus hit (and Vince's friend Trump ignored it for two months while golfing and holding rallies, so he deserves a LOT of the blame, if not all), as WM had to be held in an empty arena, the XFL season was cancelled, and they're paying the price for paying so many people they'll never use just to keep them from AEW.

There is NOTHING funny about this pandemic (and I may have had COVID-19 in January as I had all the symptoms and was sick for 2-3 weeks, yet luckily never had to go to the hospital even) and it's ignorant to wish for people to lose their jobs when only essential businesses (hospitals, pharmacies, supermarkets, banks, auto repair, restaurants for takeout/delivery, etc. WWE only became "essential" because Vince bribed Ron DeSantis for over $18 million) are open, and pro wrestling is NOT essential. Many of these released wrestlers have families... yeah, I'm sure Rusev was making over six figures a year, but still, there's a HUGE possibility that he won't be able to wrestle for many months, and then have to wrestle without fans in the arena until a vaccine is developed or the vast majority of the population has been exposed to it already (antibody tests are being developed). This crisis has exposed the worst of people like Trump, Vince, Ron DeSantis, etc. who are putting profits over people's lives (releasing all these people right now, when there is only empty arena wrestling going on, is quite unethical, especially since Vince can never work another day in his life and still be filthy rich... he could have easily waited till June or July to do all this after the virus has peaked and some states have reopened their economies)! 

It's perfectly okay not to be a fan of Lana, but to hope she loses her job during a pandemic?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WWE should do pay per appearances at least. I mean it's not a contract but it helps some out on the side.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

WWE's on their way to bankruptcy. Loved Vince claiming in his press release how much cash they are sitting on. They know investors are going to short WWE stock down to nothing. This was a hail mary a week before earnings. Another reason why TV ratings matter. Without the USA deal, WWE is nothing. And with ratings tanking, very doubtful WWE can count on future huge TV deals.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

TD Stinger said:


> I mean Gallows and Anderson were each making like 700,000 after their new deals.


$500k a yr, it was Revival reportedly offerred $700k which they stupidly turned down.

But to be honest, they;d have been released even if they signed just like The OC, Mike Kellinis & Maria. WWE decided to cut the people they overpaid for purposes of hoarding.

With Mike Chioda, if you work at a company for 30years, his salary must be ridiculous compared to what he actually does., i'd say at least 3x a regular referee salary. So its a no brainer to cut him. Retirement age and earnt his bread already.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow. Very sad.
So many people lost their job today.
I'll be doing my part and buying some merch off of them once available.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

MetalKiwi said:


> Wow. Very sad.
> So many people lost their job today.
> I'll be doing my part and buying some merch off of them once available.


Make sure you keep some savings for essentials. The second quarter economy numbers will be nasty and people may start losing their homes. Canadas GDP shrank 12% just in march.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Mike Chioda is a big one, the guy reffed the Hogan and Rock match, Cena and Rock, Michaels Austin. When rock won against Cena he gave Chioda a hug. You need a ref like that because it makes current wrestling matches seem bigger when you had someone who officiated big time matches.

Doc and Anderson was surprising. Obviously they got a home in Bullet Club but will they join AEW. Rusev needs to do a Jericho podcast taking about his last months there. You can tell he did not enjoy it there.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

MetalKiwi said:


> Wow. Very sad.
> So many people lost their job today.
> I'll be doing my part and buying some merch off of them once available.


It's certainly sad that people lost their jobs and If you have the disposable income to ease their burden during this troubling time more power to you.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

[


TD Stinger said:


> I mean Gallows and Anderson were each making like 700,000 after their new deals.


Those deals have to be dependent on the amount of dates they are working, and merch sales. If all the shows are cancelled, there's no way they are making $700,000 a year. This overall should be good for WWE. They have too many wrestlers doing nothing or wrestlers with little talent.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> I just read that Norman Smiley got released too.
> 
> They released the big wiggle


Crap, He had been a long time and well respected trainer..


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Even Flow said:


> I just read that Norman Smiley got released too.
> 
> They released the big wiggle



Pretty sure this one might be fake. The account saying "Goodbye" isn't Norman's account. Kassius Ohno even points it out....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250558730342674433


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> WWE's on their way to bankruptcy. Loved Vince claiming in his press release how much cash they are sitting on. They know investors are going to short WWE stock down to nothing. This was a hail mary a week before earnings. Another reason why TV ratings matter. Without the USA deal, WWE is nothing. And with ratings tanking, very doubtful WWE can count on future huge TV deals.


WWE's only risk of going bankrupt is if they lose their TV deals. They're still profitable even without touring or live event merchandise.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Piehound said:


> Crap, He had been a long time and well respected trainer..


The likes of Smiley, Finlay, Helms etc. will likely be straight back once this blows over. That said the first two are advancing in years so could be transitioning into guest coaches. Both should set up base in the UK PC.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Its essential to continue airing on TV but not continue to pay its employees.


They only need to pay their employees that will be appearing on TV. The rest they should cut. If their house shows resume at some point, they'll be rehired. But right now, if you ain't working, wwe ain't going to pay you to not work.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> The NXT probably be even more massive than the Raw releases. Don't they got like 150 talents down there?


And that's one of the issues. WWE never needed to invest in 150 minor league aspiring wrestlers. Right now, WWE is trimming the fat off their balance sheet, and alot of that fat is in bad investments. Spending money on 150 developmental wrestlers has been a very bad investment. Maybe Vince thought it was a way to protect the market from any other promotion? But in the end, still a money drain.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Right now TV money is the only major cash flow WWE has. So Vince has no choice but to do those shows to continue paying his stars. Think about how many people his company supports. There’s probably a whole array of backstage people probably let go


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Kewf1988 said:


> Hopefully? You DO know that we are going through a pandemic, and a global pandemic at that? There won't be much work available for these people until at least mid June (my state California is flattening the curve now because they reacted so soon, but a lot of states, especially the conservative states in the south, are doing little to nothing and giving exemptions to churches and will probably become huge hot spots in late spring and early summer as a result of the exemptions for churches and in Florida's case, WWE)! These aren't your typical roster cuts from years ago, where the released could easily go to TNA, ROH, NJPW, etc. in an economy with no pandemic, ALL the promotions are either shut down or running empty arena shows (like WWE and AEW, which is also risky because it's potentially exposing the wrestlers to the pandemic. Social distancing is IMPORTANT, as well as masks and gloves). WWE going through this was inevitable after this virus hit (and Vince's friend Trump ignored it for two months while golfing and holding rallies, so he deserves a LOT of the blame, if not all), as WM had to be held in an empty arena, the XFL season was cancelled, and they're paying the price for paying so many people they'll never use just to keep them from AEW.
> 
> There is NOTHING funny about this pandemic (and I may have had COVID-19 in January as I had all the symptoms and was sick for 2-3 weeks, yet luckily never had to go to the hospital even) and it's ignorant to wish for people to lose their jobs when only essential businesses (hospitals, pharmacies, supermarkets, banks, auto repair, restaurants for takeout/delivery, etc. WWE only became "essential" because Vince bribed Ron DeSantis for over $18 million) are open, and pro wrestling is NOT essential. Many of these released wrestlers have families... yeah, I'm sure Rusev was making over six figures a year, but still, there's a HUGE possibility that he won't be able to wrestle for many months, and then have to wrestle without fans in the arena until a vaccine is developed or the vast majority of the population has been exposed to it already (antibody tests are being developed). This crisis has exposed the worst of people like Trump, Vince, Ron DeSantis, etc. who are putting profits over people's lives (releasing all these people right now, when there is only empty arena wrestling going on, is quite unethical, especially since Vince can never work another day in his life and still be filthy rich... he could have easily waited till June or July to do all this after the virus has peaked and some states have reopened their economies)!
> 
> It's perfectly okay not to be a fan of Lana, but to hope she loses her job during a pandemic?


This virus pandemic is overblown


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

MoxAsylum said:


> This virus pandemic is overblown



It may very well be and it may very well not be(it is what it is) but this being a somewhat stock response is strange.

Also, this isn't really the place to have THAT discussion. AT least it isn't IMO.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Ryder is gone? That´s a surprise.. And not a pleasant one at that.


He can make more $$$$ of Youtube if he devotes himself to it. As long as WWE doesn't own his channel


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> He can make more $$$$ of Youtube if he devotes himself to it. As long as WWE doesn't own his channel


Youtube is really competitive now. Most wrestlers are pretty much doing youtube content now haha. Its so saturated.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Right now TV money is the only major cash flow WWE has. So Vince has no choice but to do those shows to continue paying his stars. Think about how many people his company supports. There’s probably a whole array of backstage people probably let go


Nope, they have the WWE Network too bringing in around $10-12m a month. But yeah you can't have all these wrestlers when there's no live events which is when most will wrestle. If they knew everything will be back to normal in June, then they could hold off.

But looks like crowds wont be back for ages with the way the virus is being handled worldwide.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Dark Emperor said:


> Nope, they have the WWE Network too bringing in around $10-12m a month. But yeah you can't have all these wrestlers when there's no live events which is when most will wrestle. If they knew everything will be back to normal in June, then they could hold off.
> 
> But looks like crowds wont be back for ages with the way the virus is being handled worldwide.



From what I understand(and I get my information from John Oliver so its veracity is likely up for debate) the United States is apparently handling it worse than any other country and that's what is going to hurt the WWE and other wrestling companies because that is where they are based.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Usually when a WWE talent is released they can go onto the indies and make big money because they're fresh off TV. They can charge quite a lot for the appearance and do well on merch and get a ton of bookings. These talents won't even get that because only a few companies in Japan are running and obviously none of them are getting on that deal. Not only does COVID-19 stop them being able to take bookings but once indies do start running again they have to go up against a ton of their peers for those same bookings. For the less popular wrestlers on these lists they could have to find just a regular job once this pandemic is over which is a shame because they're all so talented.

Very sad times, hoping for the best for every talent.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

What happened to record breaking revenues that WWE and fans are always bragging about? WWE has been trimming their budget for years because it's a sinking ship.

On another note, not surprised by any of the releases except Angle, Rusev and AJ's lackeys.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Ace said:


> I'm sure this has a lot to do with the 18m they paid Florida a few days ago.


It had nothing to do with it considering that is a FUTURE commitment by the Trump super pac that Linda runs to spend 18 million in advertising leading up to the 2020 election in the major swing state of Florida. 

Literally has nothing to do with WWE. Quit being a goddamn sheep and actually do your own research. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

Each release I feel differently about.

Rusev- thank god! Can go to AEW.

Epico and Primo? Well...If i did fuck all at my job for 5 years and got fired, I'd say thank you for the paycheck. 

MJ Jenkins - Really sad. 

Zack Ryder - Should have been fired 6 years ago. 

Finlay - Tragic. The entire woman's division has been built off his back. 

Storm - Tragic, closed down his entire wrestling academy to do this. 

Some of these releases are actually fine. Some are absolutely terrible.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

attituderocks said:


> What happened to record breaking revenues that WWE and fans are always bragging about? WWE has been trimming their budget for years because it's a sinking ship.


They spent over $800 million in 2018 and again in 2019.

They certainly haven't been trimming budget. All corporate staff were paid huge bonuses in 2018.

WWE are like every business. Massive reduction in money coming in and it's only a matter of time before you burn through your cash reserves if overheads remain the same.

Wrestlemania was cancelled. Between ticket sales, merch, axxess thats at least $40 million lost in one go. Now add in every live event scheduled since mid March through June 30th, add in merch sold at those events. Add in likely big dip in video game sales and online merch, add in drop in network subs from this point last year due to no stadium Wrestlemania and the loss of revenue in just one quarter is catastrophic.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> From what I understand(and I get my information from John Oliver so its veracity is likely up for debate) the United States is apparently handling it worse than any other country and that's what is going to hurt the WWE and other wrestling companies because that is where they are based.


Whether one likes John Oliver or not, he isn't wrong.
It's absolutely disgusting what Trump is doing over there. Literally telling people the virus is a hoax and to not protect themselves. He also cut the American funding to the WHO yesterday (or today depending on your timezone) because they called him out on his bullshit, lol.
I'm pretty sure New York alone has over 200,000 cases. More cases than 30x the total of what my country has, and that's just NY alone.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Sad for the people who will be laid off but the roster is so stacked that I think the company will be fine in the end.
> 
> This might also explain why they released The Revival at last.
> 
> I can see them releasing Lorcan, Kendrick, Borne, Aliyah, Brooke, and some less known Performance Center people.


I wouldnt be too sure about Kendrick , he is a solid hand , is bff with Bryan and in good terms with Triple H afaik so I doubt they would allow executives to strip food from his plate , not to mention the fact that his students are often used as local talents , the guy is pretty useful atm.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, yeah. And fuck the WHO, too.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm only going to say this once: ELECTIONS HAVE CONSEQUENCES.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Incredibly sad that so many people lost their jobs today.

EC3 and Rusev probably wanted out anyways and I can see AEW picking them.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Sure we lost Kurt Angle.

But it'll be fine, we still have Mansoor.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Error_404 said:


> Incredibly sad that so many people lost their jobs today.
> 
> EC3 and Rusev probably wanted out anyways and I can see AEW picking them.


AEW will probably start making cuts too as alot of guys don't want to compete right now, doesn't mean they wont be resigned when it's all over


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Doc and Anderson was surprising. Obviously they got a home in Bullet Club but will they join AEW. Rusev needs to do a Jericho podcast taking about his last months there. You can tell he did not enjoy it there.


like I said somewhere I have a feeling he will spill the beans about how he was just getting tired of trying to push things and how it effect his marriage and it let to his actual real divorce.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

oops


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Braun Strowman's twitter comments haven't aged well. Meanwhile, Tommy Dreamer's tweet about Zack Ryder HAS.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250601035959279618


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Krin said:


> Braun Strowman's twitter comments haven't aged well. Meanwhile, Tommy Dreamer's tweet about Zack Ryder HAS.


Well Strowman's comments didn't go over well initially and were never going to. 

Dreamer commenting on Ryder was just a dude who wouldn't have done something that another did. I'm assuming that Ryder has enough saved up that the money(like $40,000 right?) isn't going to break him. If I'm wrong then it's a different story.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

there will NOT be large crowds until there is a vaccine. Period. That is at least a year away.... which means no gate revenue for a year. Plus with empty arenas the storylines and ratings are going to sink...no new stars will be created... decrease in merchandise sale. WWE is in big trouble. Even before the pandemic many market experts had the WWE stock at 30$... right now its creeping up to 40. Makes no sense. WWE will be one of the hardest hit companies since they rely so much on fans and traveling. 
Once fans stop watching and find alternatives they might not come back. WWE will survive but they are in trouble for a long tiime.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Ohno is likely on higher wages than all of the uk roster so probably makes sense. A shame considering how good he has been there.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

It's like when Jimmy starts getting rid of everybody in Goodfellas.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks like they let Serena Deeb go also?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

NXT guys Thursday? Smackdown guys Saturday? We all those people you can make a new promotion , NWA should get a tv


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

MetalKiwi said:


> Looks like they let Serena Deeb go also?


also Ace Steel



The3 said:


> NXT guys Thursday? Smackdown guys Saturday? We all those people you can make a new promotion , NWA should get a tv


if I had to guess some more nxt talent, mixed with NXT UK talent for Thursday, and the weekend going into Monday will be smackdown talent.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

CNB said:


> Each release I feel differently about.
> 
> Rusev- thank god! Can go to AEW.
> 
> ...


Rusev- Surprised at his release since he's one of the bigger names on the roster and is over with fans. He was trending on Twitter today.

Epico and Primo - Never watched a match of theirs

MJ Jenkins - Who?

Zack Ryder- Generic vanilla wrestler...pass

Finlay- didn't know he still worked for WWE

Storm- See Jenkins


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Anyone else surprised that R-Truth always survives these culls? lol


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

reyfan said:


> Anyone else surprised that R-Truth always survives these culls? lol


not really surprised, he's in good with Mcmahon and makes Mcmahon laugh.


----------



## ahmedgyro (Aug 23, 2016)

why not fire lesner ?
he doesn't draw
not selling merch
barely appear 
and when appear he have 3 minutes matches 

and he makes 15 million dollars a year 

fire him vince you retard


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

As long as they're getting their TV money, these cuts are unnecessary.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

CNB said:


> Each release I feel differently about.
> 
> 
> 
> Finlay - Tragic. The entire woman's division has been built off his back.


sorry but no that wasnt Finlay that was Sara Del Rey. There is a reason all the NXT girls improves so rapidly after she was hired. Without Sara there is no womens revolution. Finlay didnt work NXT. Finlay reaped the benefits once they got to the main roster


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

ahmedgyro said:


> why not fire lesner ?
> he doesn't draw
> not selling merch
> barely appear
> ...


His contract is up next month. But Rusevs was about to be up also and they only released him because they knew he wasnt signing back, kinda like Brodie Lee & FTR.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Jet_420 said:


> also Ace Steel
> 
> 
> 
> if I had to guess some more nxt talent, mixed with NXT UK talent for Thursday, and the weekend going into Monday will be smackdown talent.


Lars Sullivan, Bo Dallas, Cesaro, Curtis Axel, Ember Moon, Shorty G , Nakamura should be worry then


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> sorry but no that wasnt Finlay that was Sara Del Rey. There is a reason all the NXT girls improves so rapidly after she was hired. Without Sara there is no womens revolution. Finlay didnt work NXT. Finlay reaped the benefits once they got to the main roster


They didn't release Sara Del Rey though, and yes she is a good hire, Finlay was more of a better coach for when the women were known as divas.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> From what I understand(and I get my information from John Oliver so its veracity is likely up for debate) the United States is apparently handling it worse than any other country and that's what is going to hurt the WWE and other wrestling companies because that is where they are based.


I just looked up and pulled some numbers and it gives me another perspective.

I pulled this from the NY Times.

8,907 people have died from COVID-19 in New York County and Nassau County in the State of New York. 25,922 deaths have occurred in the entire United States. If you do the math, that would be 34.3% of all deaths in the United States are coming from two counties. Two.

9.75 million people live in New York County and Nassau County. 320 million people live in the rest of the United States.

If you look at the total numbers for the country, it's easy to panic. If you break the numbers down by locality, they are extremely low. 

I live in South Carolina, but I looked at what I know. I looked at numbers in Florida. 38 deaths combined in Duval, Clay, St. John's, Nassau, Volusia, Bradford, Alachua, Putnam, Flagler and Baker counties. For those not aware, that's Amelia Island, Fernandina Beach, Jacksonville, Orange Park, Daytona Beach, Gainesville, St. Augustine. In short, it's all of NE Florida.

In Tennessee, there are 44 combined deaths in Davidson and Shelby counties combined (Memphis and Nashville). That's a low number. There are 79 deaths total in the remaining 93 counties in the state. That's beyond low.

Alaska has a stay at home order and 7 people in the whole state have died. Montana has a stay at home order and 7 people have died there as well. Now, if you're living in Montana and Alaska, aren't you already practicing social distancing? 

I know this isn't popular, but when this is over and we calculate the devastation inflicted upon the masses of people out there who are going to be economically screwed from this, we will conclude this was a massive, massive overreaction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

It's unfortunate that people have to be cut from their jobs, but in this global pandemic, cuts need to be made from the company. WWE would have given the superstars who've been released their guaranteed full pay upon release, and then allow them to try and find work elsewhere. Sure it's not a great thing to do, gotta do what you gotta do though. Same goes for most companies in the world, they're all firing and cutting people and they aren't evil for doing so, neither are the WWE.


----------



## karkar (May 28, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250559420158918661


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Damn this sucks. My heart goes out to every talent that lost their job.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

I agree with you somewhat but in my opinion the blood of those released today is in Vince's hands. Granted Vince had no way of seeing the pandemic on the horizon but I believe his practice of signing everyone to contracts to keep them away from the competition bit him on the backside. I hope each of those released today find a new home soon where they can put their talents to use.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Marbar said:


> I agree with you somewhat but in my opinion the blood of those released today is in Vince's hands. Granted Vince had no way of seeing the pandemic on the horizon but I believe his practice of signing everyone to contracts to keep them away from the competition bit him on the backside. I hope each of those released today find a new home soon where they can put their talents to use.


He needs to do away with the 90 day no-complete clause and let talent sink or swim on their own, I mean competition helps breathe life into something and generally helps you out as well. If you become a monopoly and compete with just yourself, you aren't really growing as a company your just stuck in one place.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Marbar said:


> I agree with you somewhat but in my opinion the blood of those released today is in Vince's hands. Granted Vince had no way of seeing the pandemic on the horizon but I believe his practice of signing everyone to contracts to keep them away from the competition bit him on the backside. I hope each of those released today find a new home soon where they can put their talents to use.


Dude. It's not like if those guys were signed anywhere else, they would have a guaranteed steady paycheck either. Who else is running shows now?

Vince didn't force anyone to sign for WWE. Talent made a decision, everything was kind of going fine till a once in a 100 year epidemic hits the world. Unfortunately, the ones most hit are independent contractors, not just in US but all over the world.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Normally y'all bloodthirsty and laugh when talent get released by WWE. This time you all seem to have hearts because it's more serious and something that could potentially affect your own lives.

This doesn't make you better people


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Acuña's Bat Flip said:


> I just looked up and pulled some numbers and it gives me another perspective.
> 
> I pulled this from the NY Times.
> 
> ...


Yes the numbers can seem low in certain places, but they can suddenly spike if there suddenly is a cluster.

In my country, numbers were low. Low double digits everyday for the past few weeks. Suddenly, there's a huge cluster at a foreign workers domitory and its now around 250 per day for the last 7 days.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Acuña's Bat Flip said:


> I just looked up and pulled some numbers and it gives me another perspective.
> 
> I pulled this from the NY Times.
> 
> ...


Yes the numbers can seem low in certain places, but they can suddenly spike if there suddenly is a cluster.

In my country, numbers were low. Low double digits everyday for the past few weeks. Suddenly, there's a huge cluster at a foreign workers domitory and its now around 250 per day for the last 7 days.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Jet_420 said:


> He needs to do away with the 90 day no-complete clause and let talent sink or swim on their own, I mean competition helps breathe life into something and generally helps you out as well. If you become a monopoly and compete with just yourself, you aren't really growing as a company your just stuck in one place.


The thing is, Vince is in the entertainment business. He's not competing with pro wrestling promotions. He's competing with other sports, tv shows, movies, concerts. There's tons of competition there.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Can we blame XFL fallout for this? Yes and no

Yes, because Vince play all-out to invest his money and convince investors that WWE didn't part of it until it get folded due major force and Vince need convince the investors that everything would be fine, but to gain the trust,WWE need make a lot savings and cut some talents is inevitable thing,I know,I know some people will say WWE have tv deal and 500 million dollars revenue and I'm not expert either, but i will use simple logic in here, these money would still needed to run the whole operation and also when the situation start get normal, there's a lot or few damage that might be occur from the Pandemic impact and WWE need that money to fix it.

I'm not defend WWE for this but after I read some of talents who got cut, it seems they're understanding with the situation and not try to blame WWE. Besides, it's not WWE who have this issue.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Cut Brock, Taker, Kane, Cain, and anyone else making 2+ million not willing to travel until next year. Can always try to hire people back after. Cut every legends contract as well.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The XL 2 said:


> As long as they're getting their TV money, these cuts ar





ahmedgyro said:


> why not fire lesner ?
> he doesn't draw
> not selling merch
> barely appear
> ...


One of the biggest draws in MMA history and has drawn plenty in WWE.

or 15 guys who have never drawn anything and will never draw anything.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Cut Brock, Taker, Kane, Cain, and anyone else making 2+ million not willing to travel until next year. Can always try to hire people back after. Cut every legends contract as well.


People actually want to watch the people you mentioned. They actually make headlines. No one gives a fuck about the talent-less OC or the cuck Rusev.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

TheAppler said:


> People actually want to watch the people you mentioned. They actually make headlines. No one gives a fuck about the talent-less OC or the cuck Rusev.


maybe not the OC but I disagree about Rusev. People did wanna see him. He was over, even was getting big reactions during the dreaded Lashley feud.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

lagofala said:


> The thing is, Vince is in the entertainment business. He's not competing with pro wrestling promotions. He's competing with other sports, tv shows, movies, concerts. There's tons of competition there.


if he's in the "entertainment business" then he shouldn't need a 90 day no compete clause for contracts, cause no one is stepping up and saying you know what? I'm going to take shot at the NFL, like I said let your talent spread it's wings, let them get experience under their belt.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Jet_420 said:


> if he's in the "entertainment business" then he shouldn't need a 90 day no compete clause for contracts, cause no one is stepping up and saying you know what? I'm going to take shot at the NFL, like I said let your talent spread it's wings, let them get experience under their belt.



Well, right now it isn't like the no-compete clause makes a hell of a lot of difference. Lots of people hitting the market and nowhere to go to work.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Vince needs to sell and become a subsidiary.

Coronavirus illustrates how exposed they are. Everything from YouTube to Star Wars is owned by one of fifteen conglomerates. WWE with its 1.4 million live event attendees and 1.5 million network subs does not possess enough strength to carry 1,000 employees. Coronavirus or network cooling on wrestling - the house of cards collapses.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Jet_420 said:


> if he's in the "entertainment business" then he shouldn't need a 90 day no compete clause for contracts, cause no one is stepping up and saying you know what? I'm going to take shot at the NFL, like I said let your talent spread it's wings, let them get experience under their belt.


I'm not sure if you have worked in a corporate environment but there is a notice period and also non-compete clauses in other industries as well. Why should vince give his competitors an advantage? He's been burnt before earlier in his career and he learnt from it. Remember those stars appearing on WCW back in the day? He's a business owner and not in the charity business. The fact that he's been on top as long as he did is proof of it.


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

Holy fuck I didn’t know it was going to get this serious lmao


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Seems like we were a few months ago when AEW had started and WWE was handing out deals and Meltzer said it was a great time to be a wrestler trying to make money. Then Corona came and wiped all that out. So sad. I would’ve liked to see WWE keep everyone but unfortunately that’s how corporate greed works. The guys at the top keep their big money-the lower guys pay the price.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I find it very strange that they are releasing more people from SmackDown later. This started with Lio Rush and they barely released anyone from Nxt again after him (four people I believe). This might be over.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

They released Rusev but kept Jax. Fans are going to have a meltdown over this. 🤣


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

Ucok said:


> I know some people will say WWE have tv deal and 500 million dollars revenue and I'm not expert either, but i will use simple logic in here, these money would still needed to run the whole operation and also when the situation start get normal, there's a lot or few damage that might be occur from the Pandemic impact and WWE need that money to fix it.


WWE is in a rather comfortable situation, because their by far biggest income source is indeed the TV contract and that is still going unchanged. The tickets were already down with the popularity and just some extra revenue with also extra costs though. Wrestlenomics has an overview here WWE COVID-19 Financial Risk Assessment and by the prediction WWE was still very profitable.

They are of course behind the profit they predicted before Covid-19 though and they probably saw this as a good time (as other companies release too) where they can release a lot of hoarded talent, without too much negative PR and without even the competition being able to use them soon.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't really mind the releases, WWE is not the only wrestling company in the world and some people released may actually benefit from this in the long run. But releasing Rusev is really scummy.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I mean there's definitely a time and place for arguing about the practicality [and legality considering they are technically "independent contractors"] of the 90-day no-compete clause but this is probably the worst time to do so. The 90-day no-compete clause allows talent to continue to get paid their downside guarantee on their contracts. It's not like wrestling companies are going to be hiring talent on multi-year contracts right now anyways and that's not likely to change for another month or two. They are pretty much getting paid to sit at home at a time when millions of people in the U.S. are getting outright fired.


----------



## ScottishPsychopath (May 25, 2019)

I feel bad for those who've lost their jobs due to this virus.
Hopefully when things calm down a bit they can find stable employment.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Punkhead said:


> I don't really mind the releases, WWE is not the only wrestling company in the world and some people released may actually benefit from this in the long run. *But releasing Rusev is really scummy.*


How is it scummy? His deal was almost up and he seemed to have no desire to stay with WWE. That doesn't seem scummy to me.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

TheAppler said:


> People actually want to watch the people you mentioned. They actually make headlines. No one gives a fuck about the talent-less OC or the cuck Rusev.


Who the fuck is actually seeing them? They dont show up! and theres no fans at arenas or house shows.

You can add Roman to the list as well. If hes out until next fall or next year why pay all these top guys or old guys millions to sit home?


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

I wonder if they're slowly trying to phase out Johnny Ace's hires as I read somewhere that Triple H is trying to phase out Johnny Ace's hires so that his NXT talents can replace them? Hmm...


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> I wonder if they're slowly trying to phase out Johnny Ace's hires as I read somewhere that Triple H is trying to phase out Johnny Ace's hires so that his NXT talents can replace them? Hmm...


Look at who vince is pushing. Trips dont have near the power most think he does


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> How is it scummy? His deal was almost up and he seemed to have no desire to stay with WWE. That doesn't seem scummy to me.


He was extremely loyal even when given shit storylines and never being pushed despite being the biggest merch seller in the company at one point, even gave $25,000 of his own money to pay WWE production workers when WWE didn't pay them. The least they could have done was pay him until this whole situation is over.


----------



## Speedjuh (Apr 15, 2016)

First of all: it’s really sad if so many people lose their job at once. With this global pandemic, this must be really devastating for them as the chances of signing anywhere else soon is real slim.
As for on-screen talent: some releases really surprised me. Karl Anderson and Luke Gallows where on TV a decent amount of time, because of AJ and they recently resigned. I can imagine they are making huge numbers though. Like a soccer team who sells his best player to cut on the wages.

Lio Rush always seem to linger around the Cruisterweight title and showed some decent potential during his short feuds with Drew Gulak and Angel Garza. Sure, he lost the title quite fast, but still it surprises me.

Same goes for Rowan. He was always involved somehow. He was in the Wyatt Family, Bludgeon Brothers, Daniel Bryan storylines, spider-storyline… He always had something to do.

Rusev is a lost too, though he deserves much better than he got.

The release of Deonna Purrazzo also surprised me. She got a fair amount of TV time as a jobber in NXT and on the main roster. It’s a part she can play perfectly. I didn’t expect WWE to release her this soon.

Personally, I wouldn’t have released Sarah Logan. Sure, she’s not used a lot and her character is blunt, but she has a lot of potential and could be used around the Womens Tag Team Division as well.

As far as for Maverick, Hawkins, Slater, Young, Ryder, the Kanellis and Jose, these peoples jobs where always at stake. My gut feeling says some of them should’ve been released already, but WWE avoided it because of the sympathy they still had from the fans.

To let go a long-time worker like Mike Chioda is probably just for financial reasons, like Gallows and Anderson. Some of them just worked for WWE (as I read) and some of them are already at WWE for a few years. I can’t say much about the backstage crew, as I’m not sure what they do and how well they are performing their jobs, but it’s sad for them to get there contracts cut.

Stories like Lance Storm are also quite harsh. He shut down his wrestling academy to work with WWE and then get cuts down so soon. Sad.


----------



## King Kong Brody (Jan 21, 2018)

Jet_420 said:


> He needs to do away with the 90 day no-complete clause and let talent sink or swim on their own, I mean competition helps breathe life into something and generally helps you out as well. If you become a monopoly and compete with just yourself, you aren't really growing as a company your just stuck in one place.


They started doing it, from my memory, after the Monday night war ended but it was so that what happened there couldn't happen again if someone else were to rise up as competition. Stuff like Rick Rude showing up on both shows at the same time, Lex Luger showing up a week after being on RAW etc. On the plus side for the talent, it's virtually always under utilised guys who get cut who probably have been making their downside only, so they'd get effectively 3 months redundancy pay and a chance to weight up their options elsewhere, get advertised for independent booking etc.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> I wonder if they're slowly trying to phase out Johnny Ace's hires as I read somewhere that Triple H is trying to phase out Johnny Ace's hires so that his NXT talents can replace them? Hmm...


I wouldn't be surprised, the thought of that makes me sick. I hate seeing so many good wrestlers like Roode, Ryder, Cesaro for example get passed up for NXT talent simply because they're "young" and it's a good "business investment". and most of the NXT talent doesn't get over anyway.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Unfortunately I dont think cuts are over guys. Everyone released so far was from Raw and NXT, no Smackdown talent but I think thats coming either later today or Friday.

Hopefully im wrong


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Cas Ras said:


> WWE is in a rather comfortable situation, because their by far biggest income source is indeed the TV contract and that is still going unchanged. The tickets were already down with the popularity and just some extra revenue with also extra costs though. Wrestlenomics has an overview here WWE COVID-19 Financial Risk Assessment and by the prediction WWE was still very profitable.
> 
> They are of course behind the profit they predicted before Covid-19 though and they probably saw this as a good time (as other companies release too) where they can release a lot of hoarded talent, without too much negative PR and without even the competition being able to use them soon.



The question is for how long? Sure,on the surface it look fine but we don't know behind the closed door and no one know what's happen tommorow. They need make anticipation for something that is unexpected, because what *IF* their stock going freefall and if it happens, they only have few options and mostly not good ones.

Work termination happen in everywhere now but why only WWE get huge blast and like I said, most of in-ring talents aware with this and maybe they realize they have minim or less contribution to company and some of them like Chioda rather quit because he feel unsure with health if he keep working out there(his age risk factor). I have feeling some of these talents will get called back if the situation return into normal and if you look up at Karl and Luke, I'm sure they still able to survive for next 3 months with the income they received for working for WWE, while I'm feel a bit sorry with the talent like M Jenkins, cause I'm sure she will need to skimp if she only earn $50k as annual salary.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

45banshee said:


> Unfortunately I dont think cuts are over guys. Everyone released so far was from Raw and NXT, no Smackdown talent but I think thats coming either later today or Friday.
> 
> Hopefully im wrong


I wonder if Fox has enough sway to say "We got who we wanted on Smackdown, and we want them there when the problem blows over."


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Sad to hear about the releases. This is why the coronavirus ruining everything in our lives right now just sucks. I wished it never happened. Look at the trickle effect it has caused. Rusev being released is probably the most undeserving of all. He was good and deserved better. Now I wonder what will come of the 24/7 Title with many of the releases being lower card guys. Unless it will always be revolved around R-Truth and what trouble he will run into. That Title hasn't been seen since Gronk ran away with it right? Maybe the company can rehire many of these people someday down in the road. But of course, cutting costs had to happen with no more live event revenue and no merchandise money to keep the company flowing.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Not sure why you’re all surprised about Rusev. He’s been wanting to leave for ages now.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Mister Abigail said:


> Not sure why you’re all surprised about Rusev. He’s been wanting to leave for ages now.


He is ambitious i will give him that but outside WWE if you can't work or have connections you will struggle. Just ask Mr Kennedy, Sandow, Barrett, Enzo how successful they have been in wrestling since leaving WWE. Being able to "talk" isn't exactly held up as key importance elsewhere.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> He is ambitious i will give him that but outside WWE if you can't work or have connections you will struggle. Just ask Mr Kennedy, Sandow, Barrett, Enzo how successful they have been in wrestling since leaving WWE. Being able to "talk" isn't exactly held up as key importance elsewhere.


Sure you can focus on the negative, but there’s also Jericho, Hardy, Cody, Cabana, Spears...


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

It was the right call, it should've happened eight years ago...
It was never funn seeing WWE, or maybe HHH collecting wrestlers like a smurf collects smurfberries

Now when this new virus cease to be a menace, it will be the time for Impact, NWA, MLW, ROH and AEW to play FOR REAL...


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Mister Abigail said:


> Sure you can focus on the negative, but there’s also Jericho, Hardy, Cody, Cabana, Spears...


Moxley, PAC, Trent Baretta, Alberto Del Rio, MVP, Luke Gallows, I’m sure I could go on.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> Just ask Mr Kennedy, Sandow, *Barrett*, Enzo how successful they have been in wrestling since leaving WWE.


Barrett retired the day he left WWE I'm pretty sure. He's doing commentary now.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

This fucking sucks for everybody involved, the Drake video was especially hard to watch 

Never forget that this is all China's fault


----------



## majukun (Sep 12, 2016)

Acuña's Bat Flip said:


> I just looked up and pulled some numbers and it gives me another perspective.
> 
> I pulled this from the NY Times.
> 
> ...


take a moment and read what exponential growth means.

it's exactly because of that that we must act when numbers are low on paper.

how contagious this virus is united with the fact that you can still be a carrier while asympthomatic means that the moment numbers start getting really bad on the spreadsheets too, then you are shit out of luck, the virus has already been trasmitted to so many people that you can't contain it anymore, your hospitals are overwhelmed and you are out of options.

yes it's not a "whipe humanity out of the map" threat thank god, but death rates with the ability to give proper care ranges between 1% and 7% depending on factors we don't yet fully comprehend, now bump that up a lot when you can't give anyone who needs it proper cures because no hospital is designed to handle that massive spike of requests and see if the number worries you or not.

Also, yes, right now we are all in "no matter the cost" mode and there will be a time when we will have to deal with the consequences of all these lockdowns on the economy and the price to pay will be big, but no, people are not overreacting at all...in fact in some places the threat is not taken seriously enough.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

None of these guys are huge losses to WWE and obviously surplus to requirements.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Braylyt said:


> This fucking sucks for everybody involved, the Drake video was especially hard to watch
> 
> Never forget that this is all China's fault


There is a multitude of failures as to why this has happened. Not just China. Don’t be one of them.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Piehound said:


> Crap, He had been a long time and well respected trainer..


I said the women's evolution was dead when I saw that Fit Finlay and Sara Stock got fired but they were just agents, they helped layout big matches but wrestlers don't _need_ them.

Losing Norman Smiley means fewer women will get good enough to make it to the level where they need agents.


PushCrymeTyme said:


> sorry but no that wasnt Finlay that was Sara Del Rey. There is a reason all the NXT girls improves so rapidly after she was hired. Without Sara there is no womens revolution. Finlay didnt work NXT. Finlay reaped the benefits once they got to the main roster


That's not true, Finlay was a proponent of women's wrestling long before SDR got hired, he tried to let the women wrestle for real when Michelle McCool was still active and they all got heat for it.

Sasha told the story of how she got in trouble with John Lauranitis because she didn't wrestle feminine enough when the 4HW were at FCW, long before SDR got hired, it was Finlay and Norman Smiley who went to bat for her and told her to "wrestle like a wrestler".

Without their support and training the women never impress HHH, HHH never hires SDR, SDR never takes them to the next level and the women's revolution never happens.

Finlay gone
Smiley gone
Sara Stock gone
Serena Deeb gone

Sara Del Ray is the only important behind the scenes figure of the women's revolution that hasn't been fired yet.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

optikk sucks said:


> There is a multitude of failures as to why this has happened. Not just China. Don’t be one of them.


Yeah no. The virus originated from a laboratory in China and despite being fully aware of the threat it posed the CCP silenced medical professionals and journalists around the country who tried to speak out and warn the world. They subsequently got the WHO to shill for them and downplay the danger of the virus and threatened neighbouring countries to not close their borders for Chinese tourists which rapidly sped up the spread.

Blaming anybody else but China is like telling a gun crime victim "well you should've just worn a bulletproof vest" instead of blaming the shooter

Fuck the CCP


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

validreasoning said:


> He is ambitious i will give him that but outside WWE if you can't work or have connections you will struggle. Just ask Mr Kennedy, Sandow, Barrett, Enzo how successful they have been in wrestling since leaving WWE. Being able to "talk" isn't exactly held up as key importance elsewhere.


You're right but personally I feel Rusev is naturally more gifted in the ring and athletic than all those you list. Kennedy and Sandow had their chance in TNA but didn't shine and the former is injury prone. Ditto Barrett, who retired. Enzo would annoy fellow workers in a lone working role lol.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Braylyt said:


> Yeah no. *The virus originated from a laboratory in China and despite being fully aware of the threat it posed the CCP silenced medical professionals and journalists around the country who tried to speak out and warn the world. *They subsequently got the WHO to shill for them and downplay the danger of the virus and threatened neighbouring countries to not close their borders for Chinese tourists which rapidly sped up the spread.
> 
> Blaming anybody else but China is like telling a gun crime victim "well you should've just worn a bulletproof vest" instead of blaming the shooter
> 
> Fuck the CCP


Oh jeez you’re one of them


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Braylyt said:


> Yeah no. The virus originated from a laboratory in China and despite being fully aware of the threat it posed the CCP silenced medical professionals and journalists around the country who tried to speak out and warn the world. They subsequently got the WHO to shill for them and downplay the danger of the virus and threatened neighbouring countries to not close their borders for Chinese tourists which rapidly sped up the spread.
> 
> Blaming anybody else but China is like telling a gun crime victim "well you should've just worn a bulletproof vest" instead of blaming the shooter
> 
> Fuck the CCP


Did you pull those facts out of your ass along with the earth is flat and God is real nonsense?


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

A PG Attitude said:


> Did you pull those facts out of your ass along with the earth is flat and God is real nonsense?


Might wanna catch up on the news, and not just the American ones.

I was literally in the country right next to China when the outbreak happened and news outlets close to the source give you a wildly different perspective on things


Though it seems like USA might finally be catching up:









US explores possibility that coronavirus spread started in Chinese lab, not a market


US intelligence and national security officials say the United States government is looking into the possibility that the novel coronavirus spread from a Chinese laboratory rather than a market, according to multiple sources familiar with the matter who caution it is premature to draw any...




edition.cnn.com


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Braylyt said:


> Might wanna catch up on the news, and not just the American ones.
> 
> I was literally in the country right next to China when the outbreak happened and news outlets close to the source give you a wildly different perspective on things
> 
> ...


I don't follow American news channels. I'll stick to UK coverage


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> Yeah no. The virus originated from a laboratory in China and despite being fully aware of the threat it posed the CCP silenced medical professionals and journalists around the country who tried to speak out and warn the world. They subsequently got the WHO to shill for them and downplay the danger of the virus and threatened neighbouring countries to not close their borders for Chinese tourists which rapidly sped up the spread.
> 
> Blaming anybody else but China is like telling a gun crime victim "well you should've just worn a bulletproof vest" instead of blaming the shooter
> 
> Fuck the CCP


Even if all that tinfoil hat shit is true, the intelligence agencies and the CDC warned Trump back in January that this would hit us but he was still downplaying it come mid February. The CCP didn't make Trump disband the pandemic task force in 2018, they didn't make him sell PPE to foreign nations, they didn't make him wait 3 months to tell companies to start producing ventilators, they didn't make him refuse to use the German developed WHO tests and instead have the CDC develop their own tests, which ended up being defective. 

Even if China intentionally unleashed this plague on the world we had ways to combat it and we chose not to. It's more like going to a club you know gets shot up every weekend and getting mad when you get shot-- yea they shouldn't be shooting but you knew they were going to shoot and you did nothing to avoid it or protect yourself.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Braylyt said:


> Might wanna catch up on the news, and not just the American ones.
> 
> I was literally in the country right next to China when the outbreak happened and news outlets close to the source give you a wildly different perspective on things
> 
> ...


This is the same country that chose to close its pandemic response team.

and Btw evidence suggests that it originated from a stray dog that ate an infected bat.
But believe what you wish.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

A PG Attitude said:


> I don't follow American news channels. I'll stick to UK coverage


Fine, here u go:

www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/world-asia-china-51364382



> Dr Li, 34, tried to send a message to fellow medics about the outbreak at the end of December. Three days later police paid him a visit and told him to stop.


Just one of the many examples. You can search the rest for yourself if you're interested.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Even if all that tinfoil hat shit is true, the intelligence agencies and the CDC warned Trump back in January that this would hit us but he was still downplaying it come mid February. The CCP didn't make Trump disband the pandemic task force in 2018, they didn't make him sell PPE to foreign nations, they didn't make him wait 3 months to tell companies to start producing ventilators, they didn't make him refuse to use the German developed WHO tests and instead have the CDC develop their own tests, which ended up being defective.


Literally no country in the world was prepared for this, if China had properly warned the world about what they knew back in December, thousands of lives could've been saved.

But it's every country in the world's fault for being ill-prepared instead of the one who maliciously held back crucial information, right?



> Even if China intentionally unleashed this plague on the world we had ways to combat it and we chose not to. It's more like going to a club you know gets shot up every weekend and getting mad when you get shot-- yea they shouldn't be shooting but you knew they were going to shoot and you did nothing to avoid it or protect yourself.


Wow

"Well you shouldn't have worn a short skirt like that, you know what men are like"

Just wow





optikk sucks said:


> and Btw evidence suggests that it originated from a stray dog that ate an infected bat.
> But believe what you wish.


I'll believe what I read on multiple news outlets around the world a lot more than something I read on a random forum, thank you


----------



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

I can't lie it was a very sad and messed up yesterday for the WWE talents and their fans all the around seeing a total of 34 talents being released but in a honest opinion who were you expecting to get released?? I'm surprised Dolph Ziggler, Shinsuke Nakamura, Cedric Alexander, Dana Brooke, Kairi Sane, Vanessa Bourne, Natalya, Mojo Rawley, among others didn't get released. I was most likely shocked that Deonna Purrazzo, Hawkins & Ryder, Gallows & Anderson, Drake Maverick, Lio Rush also Rowan and last but not least RUSEV getting the pink slip.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> Fine, here u go:
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/world-asia-china-51364382
> 
> ...


It's undeniable that China tried to cover up the extent of the pandemic, what is in doubt is whether they intentionally developed the virus.

Funnily enough, they took a page out of America's book when we caused the Spanish Flu and forced our media and allies not to report on it. The American "Spanish" flu went on to kill 75M people.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Braylyt said:


> I'll believe what I read on multiple news outlets around the world a lot more than something I read on a random forum, thank you


Multiple news outlets but all the same source...

it's ok, because what i just said has also been reported by multiple news outlets.

But continue with the conspiracy theories


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Conspiracy theories about COVID-19 don't belong in a wrestling discussion


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> Literally no country in the world was prepared for this, if China had properly warned the world about what they knew back in December, thousands of lives could've been saved.
> 
> But it's every country in the world's fault for being ill-prepared instead of the one who maliciously held back crucial information, right?
> 
> ...


If I say "hey I'm coming to kill you tomorrow at 6 pm" and you say "bring it", then I come the next day at 6 pm, you didn't call the cops, you didn't arm yourself, you didn't run away, you did nothing to try and prevent your death, am I the bad guy for killing you? Sure, but you're the dumbass for letting yourself get killed when you could've prevented it.


----------



## Generic WWE Guy (Nov 17, 2016)

I expected more guys who were on 205. Some from NXT and NXT UK. I suppose those guys aren't getting paid as much as the one's who did get released.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Crusierweights and the CW Title, Reigns (its not like hes going to wrestler for someone else)


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

I'm surprised Dana, Mojo, and Mickie James survived the firing squad 

Come to think of it, I'm surprised they didn't just dump 205 Live and the entire Cruiserweight division while they were at it (barring maybe a few.) Close down WWE Studios as well - it's literally a money loser every year. 

Natalya's a Hart, that might preserve her job there for life


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Ziggler is probably on a pay-per-appearance contract.
Nakamura is a top tier talent that identifies with WWE's aim to go fully international.
Cedric Alexander's probably gonna be dropped soon; he wants to leave.



Rusev was in contract dispute and actually wanted to leave anyway. In January, he called himself a free agent on twitter.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's undeniable that China tried to cover up the extent of the pandemic, what is in doubt is whether they intentionally developed the virus.


So by covering up the extent and severity of the pandemic they cost thousands of lives around the world. Tell me again how they are not to blame?



> Funnily enough, they took a page out of America's book when we caused the Spanish Flu and forced our media and allies not to report on it. The American "Spanish" flu went on to kill 75M people.


Could very well be true, idk. Not the issue at hand though.



optikk sucks said:


> Multiple news outlets but all the same source...
> 
> it's ok, because what i just said has also been reported by multiple news outlets.
> 
> But continue with the conspiracy theories


Yes CNN is known for indulging in conspiracy theories. Great post bud.




Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> If I say "hey I'm coming to kill you tomorrow at 6 pm" and you say "bring it", then I come the next day at 6 pm, you didn't call the cops, you didn't arm yourself, you didn't run away, you did nothing to try and prevent your death, am I the bad guy for killing you? Sure, but you're the dumbass for letting yourself get killed when you could've prevented it.


Disregarding the misrepresentstion of what happened (being told "hey someone might kill you some time this year" is a lot closer to reality) blame falls on the person killing you. Not on you for being killed.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Braylyt said:


> Yes CNN is known for indulging in conspiracy theories. Great post bud.


Sean Duffy, aka conspiracy theorist that works for CNN, has pushed and will continue to push conspiracy theories on CNN.

But go off.


----------



## ryaw5385 (Jan 12, 2018)

Don't mind me, just eating popcorn whilst reading the argument.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Back to wrestling... it seems that Kassius Ohno's profile has been moved to the alumni page on WWE.com.

Kassius Ohno Moved To WWE.com Alumni Section


----------



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

Mutant God said:


> Crusierweights and the CW Title, Reigns (its not like hes going to wrestler for someone else)


That's Vince McMahon golden boy there's no way in hell Roman Reigns get released unless his leukemia got real deep but they'll just force him to retire, bottom line he's healthy and there to stay. 

Going to the 205 Live I can't argue with that point even the NXT UK talents were safe but HHH knows how to utilize them but the Lio Rush & Deonna Purrazzo released was very unexpected 😮😮😮


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I found it weird they finally granted the Revival their releases a few days ago, when they could have waited a couple of days and just put them on the list.


----------



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

reyfan said:


> I found it weird they finally granted the Revival their releases a few days ago, when they could have waited a couple of days and just put them on the list.


I agree cause WWE in my opinion dropped the ball on The Revival they had the potential of being the top heel Tag Team but they haven't been used or been on TV so I understand why they wanted out of their contracts.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I said the women's evolution was dead when I saw that Fit Finlay and Sara Stock got fired but they were just agents, they helped layout big matches but wrestlers don't _need_ them.


A lot of them do need them. Otherwise you end up with Marko Stunt getting near pinfalls on your world champ or Moxley trying take downs on Hager, Omega getting Nakazawa's underwear thrown on his face etc. Sometimes wrestlers need someone else to plan their matches, keep them in line and stop them from doing stupid shit.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is this gonna be a "We hate China" thread now?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> A lot of them do need them. Otherwise you end up with Marko Stunt getting near pinfalls on your world champ or Moxley trying take downs on Hager, Omega getting Nakazawa's underwear thrown on his face etc. Sometimes wrestlers need someone else to plan their matches, keep them in line and stop them from doing stupid shit.


Good point. They did a good job of keeping nonsense like that out of women's matches.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Best case scenario for wrestling, WWE let go about 50 more, they eventually get picked up by AEW, ROH, Impact, NWA and MLW and we have 6 really good wrestling companies instead of zero.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Good point. They did a good job of keeping nonsense like that out of women's matches.


I feel like you're being sarcastic here but I'm not sure I ever saw a child get a near fall on Becky or Charlotte, Alexa Bliss trying single leg take downs on Ronda or Sasha having Bayley's underwear thrown in her face.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Rusev agreed to have his wife make out with another man every week, remained one of the most over superstars on the roster even with bad booking, gave $25,000 of his own money to pay production workers, and that's how they repay him? He's always been loyal to the company, usually been entertaining, and had what it took to be a breakout star, so this sucks. To make matters worse, they released him but not Lana even though she's clearly going to spit up with Lashley soon and doesn't have anything going for her besides her look. It makes no sense at all and shows how little they valued him despite all his contributions and dedication. Rusev's "Rusev Day" chants were on fire just like Ryback's "Feed Me More" chants and Bryan's "Yes" chants, and WWE should've capitalized on that. They only brought him to the main roster to be built and fed to Cena at WrestleMania 31, yet he still managed to not entirely fade away after that. Not for nothing but his tank entrance was just as memorable as Triple H's Terminator entrance that night.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Conspiracy theories about COVID-19 don't belong in a wrestling discussion


Amen to this.



prosperwithdeen said:


> Is this gonna be a "We hate China" thread now?


Nope.

If you wanna talk coronavirus, then take it to Anything.









Coronavirus pandemic


https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/community/large-events/mass-gatherings-ready-for-covid-19.html https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-health-transmission/pandemic-fears-grow-as-china-virus-toll-rises-to-nine-idUSKBN1ZL07C Giving me flashback to when SARS hit all those years ago...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chelsea Green could have been released since Ryder was, I also thought Dana would be cut too.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TheVladMan said:


> Rusev agreed to have his wife make out with another man every week, remained one of the most over superstars on the roster even with bad booking, gave $25,000 of his own money to pay production workers, and that's how they repay him? He's always been loyal to the company, usually been entertaining, and had what it took to be a breakout star, so this sucks. To make matters worse, they released him but not Lana even though she's clearly going to spit up with Lashley soon and doesn't have anything going for her besides her look. It makes no sense at all and shows how little they valued him despite all his contributions and dedication. Rusev's "Rusev Day" chants were on fire just like Ryback's "Feed Me More" chants and Bryan's "Yes" chants, and WWE should've capitalized on that. They only brought him to the main roster to be built and fed to Cena at WrestleMania 31, yet he still managed to not entirely fade away after that. Not for nothing but his tank entrance was just as memorable as Triple H's Terminator entrance that night.


Are we talking about the same Rusev who had wanted to leave the company since ATLEAST January 2020?


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Wait, have they sacked Chioda?!?! Bloody hell. That's almost a 30 year career there. Has he still be reffing recently?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Feel bad for all the on-screen talent and backstage and office personnel that have now lost their only source of income. It's not like anyone's hiring at the moment, so they'll have to ride this out for as long as they can. Drake Mavericks video post was a tear jerker.

If this is true that the McMahon's committed $18.5M and then released all this talent, then shame on them. A fraction of that could have covered the contracts of the talent and employees let go. WWE should have done everything in their power to keep all their talent and personnel afloat during all this even if that meant everyone got a paycut.

WWE still has money pouring in from TV deals all over the world and the Network.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

1. I'm sure Vince/WWE are being fucking greedy, fuck them.
2. As a human, my heart goes out to those losing jobs, wrestlers and others.
3. This could be one of the best things to happen to the wrestling business in a while.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Cas Ras said:


> WWE is in a rather comfortable situation, because their by far biggest income source is indeed the TV contract and that is still going unchanged. The tickets were already down with the popularity and just some extra revenue with also extra costs though. Wrestlenomics has an overview here WWE COVID-19 Financial Risk Assessment and by the prediction WWE was still very profitable.
> 
> They are of course behind the profit they predicted before Covid-19 though and they probably saw this as a good time (as other companies release too) where they can release a lot of hoarded talent, without too much negative PR and without even the competition being able to use them soon.


I don't really agree with his risk assessment on TV rights fees. The author itself places advertising and sponsors for WWE at moderate level of risk, but seem to be ignoring that broadcasters rely on advertising to make up some of the content fees. I would place it under medium risk because broadcasters are also bleeding during this time too with falling ad revenue. Ratings might be up but advertising revenue might not follow if there is no demand for ad space. WWE was desperate enough to move back to live shows to not give their partners a loophole to cut content fees so I wouldn't place their main source of revenue as low risk.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

OMFG! The $18.5 million for Florida is NOT WWE money!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> Moxley, PAC, Trent Baretta, Alberto Del Rio, MVP, Luke Gallows, I’m sure I could go on.


I think the biggest glow-up is Juice Robinson. He was probably the worst regular act (or tied with Bull Dempsey) when he was in NXT and he was a total jobber and now he's a big name in NJPW winning championships and having great matches.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

WWE didn’t have to release all these guys but again, the money Linda donated has no correlation to WWE.

This is the ultimate negative impact of WWE hoarding talent for so many years where now they have to rid of some of their bloated roster.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

So apparently no more main roster releases expected. Just nxt. 

If true it is surprising some smackdown names have remained over the ones on raw let go.



Geeee said:


> I think the biggest glow-up is Juice Robinson. He was probably the worst regular act (or tied with Bull Dempsey) when he was in NXT and he was a total jobber and now he's a big name in NJPW winning championships and having great matches.


It's no different in any walk of life but certainly visible in sport. Good managers at the right club at the wrong time. Players not rated by one manager but thrive under others. Or players that are overlooked finding there feet when they move on. 

Most of the names had no real ability to better themselves in wwe. The majority of releases have a chance to reinvent themselves like Drew McIntyre or juice robinson. Timing is just shitty for sure but no business is going to stay unaffected by the current climate. I assume they all get paid 90 days right? I hope the world is getting through this after then. Will take a long time to have big crowds at events though.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Best case scenario for wrestling, WWE let go about 50 more, they eventually get picked up by AEW, ROH, Impact, NWA and MLW and we have 6 really good wrestling companies instead of zero.
> 
> 
> I feel like you're being sarcastic here but I'm not sure I ever saw a child get a near fall on Becky or Charlotte, Alexa Bliss trying single leg take downs on Ronda or Sasha having Bayley's underwear thrown in her face.


I wasn't being sarcastic at all.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

toontownman said:


> So apparently no more main roster releases expected. Just nxt.


I'll take this with a grain of salt for now. The week isn't over yet.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> WWE didn’t have to release all these guys but again, the money Linda donated has no correlation to WWE.
> 
> This is the ultimate negative impact of WWE hoarding talent for so many years where now they have to rid of some of their bloated roster.


they were literally paying guys to just sit at home for months on end not being used and then offer them new contracts lol

this type of practice always seemed like a waste of money and time


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

It's weird that they only released Raw superstars when it comes to the main roster.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yea i assume fox dont want the bad press so they told vince to leave their roster be


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Here’s what Vince McMahon said to WWE employees about budget cuts*



> On Wednesday, WWE made a series of talent and staff cuts due to the impacts of the coronavirus on WWE’s budget.
> 
> Word got out on Wednesday morning that WWE Chairman and CEO Vince McMahon would be sending out a video to all employees where he would address the widespread cuts that would be incoming.
> 
> ...


Source: Here’s what Vince McMahon said to WWE employees about budget cuts | Wrestling News


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Does WWE also call them employees in their press releases, cause you know they are independent contractors.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250868669044973573


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Everything we do, is just too SWEET.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

I guess Lio wasn't ready for covid


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

No releases today? Hopefully that means that its over and the report about 100 people being released is BS.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> No releases today? Hopefully that means that its over and the report about 100 people being released is BS.


I’ll breath a sigh of relief if nothing happens coming out of the weekend after SD, but I feel like there are more coming, sadly.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

The most surprising release to me was Sarah Logan honestly.
Mostly because she's been delivering quality work and getting TV time.
If AEW's gonna swoop anyone up, better be her!


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> I’ll breath a sigh of relief if nothing happens coming out of the weekend after SD, but I feel like there are more coming, sadly.


I agree on waiting at least until SD is over. (Maybe even better waiting until the afternoon before the next RAW.)


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250536815217573888


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

From a purely business perspective, I can understand why the WWE made the cuts, even thought it was their own fault for trying to hoard all the talent to begin with.

But here’s a thought: Do you think it would have been batter to tell these performers, “Okay, we are going to release you, but we will continue to pay you until the end of May. Until then, you are free to talk to other wrestling promotions and seek opportunities there.”

I mean, the WWE would easily be able to pay six more weeks of salary. Also, with the additional time, these wrestlers might be able to better position themselves when they negotiate with other companies. 

What do you think?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Jazminator said:


> From a purely business perspective, I can understand why the WWE made the cuts, even thought it was their own fault for trying to hoard all the talent to begin with.
> 
> But here’s a thought: Do you think it would have been batter to tell these performers, “Okay, we are going to release you, but we will continue to pay you until the end of May. Until then, you are free to talk to other wrestling promotions and seek opportunities there.”
> 
> ...


Where are these wrestlers going to find work right now?

Who is in a position to be bringing on MORE salary?

The situation doesn't seem to be coming to an imminent end and not many bosses keep paying you while you find another job even without an ongoing crisis and an impending recession.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Verbatim17 said:


> I'll take this with a grain of salt for now. The week isn't over yet.


There'll definitely be more. Mainly only Raw stars have been released. They'll wait until SD finishes first before releasing more. Probably on Saturday or Sunday we find out for sure. 

I suspect Bo Dallas, Cesaro, Curtis Axel, Drew Gulak, Jason Ryder, Kalistro, lars sullivan, lince dorado, mojo rawley, Mustafa Ali, Bobby Roode, Sheamus, Chad Gable, Dana Brooke, Ember moon, Mickie James and Tamina are all very fucking worried right now. Not saying they'll all be released but they're all fair game. Heck I wouldn't even rule out the likes of Nakamura, Carmella, Sonya Deville and Dolph Ziggler. 

Jeff Hardy is probably also gone but I think he was going to leave when his contract was up anyway. Wherever Matt goes Jeff normally isn't far behind.


----------



## Solarsonic (Aug 5, 2018)

It’s a freaking disaster right now backstage at WWE


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

taker1986 said:


> There'll definitely be more. Mainly only Raw stars have been released. They'll wait until SD finishes first before releasing more. Probably on Saturday or Sunday we find out for sure.
> 
> I suspect Bo Dallas, Cesaro, Curtis Axel, Drew Gulak, Jason Ryder, Kalistro, lars sullivan, lince dorado, mojo rawley, Mustafa Ali, Bobby Roode, Sheamus, Chad Gable, Dana Brooke, Ember moon, Mickie James and Tamina are all very fucking worried right now. Not saying they'll all be released but they're all fair game. Heck I wouldn't even rule out the likes of Nakamura, Carmella, Sonya Deville and Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> Jeff Hardy is probably also gone but I think he was going to leave when his contract was up anyway. Wherever Matt goes Jeff normally isn't far behind.


I feel like Mojo, Sonya, and Carmella are pretty safe. Ziggler and Nakamura would be more surprising but could see it happening; everyone else on your list could be released without it really effecting much (and I hate to say that about Roode because I want him to get pushed and have his moment).


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

For those who thought that this would not happen are ignorant. All of the talent were and are on borrowed time since WWE airing at the PC and have stopped fans from attending the shows. And it just so happens the most expendable/ not making money for the company/getting over with the audience/not in favor with the higher ups are the first on the chopping block.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> There'll definitely be more. Mainly only Raw stars have been released. They'll wait until SD finishes first before releasing more. Probably on Saturday or Sunday we find out for sure.
> 
> I suspect Bo Dallas, Cesaro, Curtis Axel, Drew Gulak, Jason Ryder, Kalistro, lars sullivan, lince dorado, mojo rawley, Mustafa Ali, Bobby Roode, Sheamus, Chad Gable, Dana Brooke, Ember moon, Mickie James and Tamina are all very fucking worried right now. Not saying they'll all be released but they're all fair game. Heck I wouldn't even rule out the likes of Nakamura, Carmella, Sonya Deville and Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> Jeff Hardy is probably also gone but I think he was going to leave when his contract was up anyway. Wherever Matt goes Jeff normally isn't far behind.


I think they'll keep Sheamus, simply because they generally never release former WWE champions and because of his friendship with Paul Levesque. Ziggler too. Mojo Rawley because of Rob. The others I can certainly see being released.

Collectively, I figure there are about 70 performers they won't touch unless things get really bad.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Making Gable Shorty G and then releasing him would be high on the list of Vinces worst crimes against talented wrestlers.


----------



## bassist69 (Jun 4, 2018)

Geeee said:


> I think the biggest glow-up is Juice Robinson. He was probably the worst regular act (or tied with Bull Dempsey) when he was in NXT and he was a total jobber and now he's a big name in NJPW winning championships and having great matches.


Sami Callihan‘s another one too


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Now that The Colons are gone I'd like to see Carlito Caribbean Cool returning.
He was better solo.


----------



## majukun (Sep 12, 2016)

Braylyt said:


> Yeah no. The virus originated from a laboratory in China and despite being fully aware of the threat it posed the CCP silenced medical professionals and journalists around the country who tried to speak out and warn the world. They subsequently got the WHO to shill for them and downplay the danger of the virus and threatened neighbouring countries to not close their borders for Chinese tourists which rapidly sped up the spread.
> 
> Blaming anybody else but China is like telling a gun crime victim "well you should've just worn a bulletproof vest" instead of blaming the shooter
> 
> Fuck the CCP


the theory comes from the fact that in like 2015 china officially did an experiment to create a virus that was basically corona virus, basically combining a corona virus usually present in bats and genetically modifying it so that it could give pneumonia.
Thing is, they didn't do it in secret at all, they were pretty open about it and nobody got silenced at the time, the international community asked them to stop but China said it was just an experiment. We don't really have any news about what happened to said experiment since.

Does this mean that this corona virus is also created in a lab in China? it sure cast a suspicion, but reading online (and not being a scientist i can't say if this is true or not, only report), any kind of genetic modification or man made element in this virus would stuck like a sore thumb in the genetic material of the virus and so far scientists have found no proof of any man-made modification on it.

No idea what where the WHO involvement comes from and why they would "shills" for them, especially since they are the WHO, they knew exactly how things would play out without proper measures.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

majukun said:


> the theory comes from the fact that in like 2015 china officially did an experiment to create a virus that was basically corona virus, basically combining a corona virus usually present in bats and genetically modifying it so that it could give pneumonia.
> Thing is, they didn't do it in secret at all, they were pretty open about it and nobody got silenced at the time, the international community asked them to stop but China said it was just an experiment. We don't really have any news about what happened to said experiment since.
> 
> Does this mean that this corona virus is also created in a lab in China? it sure cast a suspicion, but reading online (and not being a scientist i can't say if this is true or not, only report), any kind of genetic modification or man made element in this virus would stuck like a sore thumb in the genetic material of the virus and so far scientists have found no proof of any man-made modification on it.
> ...


A LOT of this is just conspiracy bullshit tbh. Could it have been created in a lab? Maybe. Could the Earth one day grow a face and start talking? Maybe.
Either way, both are ridiculous claims with zero evidence to back it up. The only REAL evidence we have is a Chinese man eating a diseased animal. So I'm going with that.

The WHO involvement comes from Trump/the right-wing in America spouting nonsensical propaganda. They claim that the WHO "MUST BE WORKING WITH CHINA" because China is giving them funding. You know, like 90% of the entire world is. The sad part is that the 90% no longer includes America because Trump thinks cutting their funding and blaming the WHO for nothing so it doesn't look like the dying Americans are his fault (it is).

It's disgusting how people in charge care more about appearance than an actual viral pandemic that's causing thousands of deaths.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> A LOT of this is just conspiracy bullshit tbh. Could it have been created in a lab? Maybe. Could the Earth one day grow a face and start talking? Maybe.
> Either way, both are ridiculous claims with zero evidence to back it up. The only REAL evidence we have is a Chinese man eating a diseased animal. So I'm going with that.
> 
> The WHO involvement comes from Trump/the right-wing in America spouting nonsensical propaganda. They claim that the WHO "MUST BE WORKING WITH CHINA" because China is giving them funding. You know, like 90% of the entire world is. The sad part is that the 90% no longer includes America because Trump thinks cutting their funding and blaming the WHO for nothing so it doesn't look like the dying Americans are his fault (it is).
> ...


When you take into account his extreeeeeeeemely long history of buying into conspiracy theories, the central park 5 still being guilty despite DNA exoneration, Ted Cruz's father was involved in the JFK assassination, 3 million illegal votes cast in 2016, vaccines are causing autism, there's news footage of muslims celebrating on New Jersey rooftops on 911 that nobody can find, Scalia might have been murdered, climate change isn't a thing, Hunter Biden is a secret gangster. There's too many to count now.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Can you guys fuck off with this stuff into the existing Corona thread? Pretty Please.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> No releases today? Hopefully that means that its over and the report about 100 people being released is BS.


I would point out that it may not be BS, they never said that it was purely talent, the reports were that they were going to let go 100 people, that could mean camera men, people who work in the HQ, people who work on the social media etc etc. There was at least over twenty talent alone that was released, between 10-15 producers(most will be brought back if they want to come back after this crisis) and than we don't know about the others.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

taker1986 said:


> There'll definitely be more. Mainly only Raw stars have been released. They'll wait until SD finishes first before releasing more. Probably on Saturday or Sunday we find out for sure.
> 
> I suspect Bo Dallas, Cesaro, Curtis Axel, Drew Gulak, Jason Ryder, Kalistro, lars sullivan, lince dorado, mojo rawley, Mustafa Ali, Bobby Roode, Sheamus, Chad Gable, Dana Brooke, Ember moon, Mickie James and Tamina are all very fucking worried right now. Not saying they'll all be released but they're all fair game. Heck I wouldn't even rule out the likes of Nakamura, Carmella, Sonya Deville and Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> Jeff Hardy is probably also gone but I think he was going to leave when his contract was up anyway. Wherever Matt goes Jeff normally isn't far behind.


Actually it from all reports, it looks like the main roster isn't getting any more released. There were smackdown stars in the releases, The Colons, Slater and Drake were on the Smackdown brand. I think it was the case that RAW had more superstars then Smackdown so they were always have more of the releases


even if they aren't done, half of the people you are saying are in storylines or have just debuted on the main roster(Jaxon Ryker). The 100 people rumored to be released wasn't just talent, it was talent plus workers behind the scenes which the WWE has a lot more of than talent.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

I can see Dana Brooke, Curtis Axel, and Bo Dallas being released. As far as the rest, I honestly see only those two, maybe Ember Moon. I would disperse the remaining undercard on Smackdown and split with RAW, as they have no undercard now. Plus Raw is 3 hours, and SD is only 2....yet currently Smackdown has 9 more members on their roster.

*NXT's womens division could easily cut 2 to 3 faces. 16 women is a little ridiculous. Call them up or cut them


----------



## Roman Kießling (Oct 14, 2019)

taker1986 said:


> There'll definitely be more. Mainly only Raw stars have been released. They'll wait until SD finishes first before releasing more. Probably on Saturday or Sunday we find out for sure.
> 
> I suspect Bo Dallas, Cesaro, Curtis Axel, Drew Gulak, Jason Ryder, Kalistro, lars sullivan, lince dorado, mojo rawley, Mustafa Ali, Bobby Roode, Sheamus, Chad Gable, Dana Brooke, Ember moon, Mickie James and Tamina are all very fucking worried right now. Not saying they'll all be released but they're all fair game. Heck I wouldn't even rule out the likes of Nakamura, Carmella, Sonya Deville and Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> Jeff Hardy is probably also gone but I think he was going to leave when his contract was up anyway. Wherever Matt goes Jeff normally isn't far behind.


Please not my boy Jason Ryder!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

SparrowPrime said:


> *NXT's womens division could easily cut 2 to 3 faces. 16 women is a little ridiculous. Call them up or cut them


Releasing some of the NXT women means AEW has a chance to improve their weakest division. Not surprised they haven't let some of them go yet.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Where are these wrestlers going to find work right now?
> 
> Who is in a position to be bringing on MORE salary?
> 
> The situation doesn't seem to be coming to an imminent end and not many bosses keep paying you while you find another job even without an ongoing crisis and an impending recession.


Bosses do pay you to look for jobs. Its called unemployment benefits. You get paid up to a year to be in between jobs. 

But since WWE wrestlers are "independent contractors" and not employees they don't get this benefit.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> Bosses do pay you to look for jobs. Its called unemployment benefits. You get paid up to a year to be in between jobs.
> 
> But since WWE wrestlers are "independent contractors" and not employees they don't get this benefit.


However they do have the 90 day no compete clause, which give them three months paid


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> Bosses do pay you to look for jobs. Its called unemployment benefits. You get paid up to a year to be in between jobs.
> 
> But since WWE wrestlers are "independent contractors" and not employees they don't get this benefit.


Unemployment Benefits are not your old boss paying you to look for a job after letting you go. It's government relief. Not only that, it's government relief that YOU pay a portion of your wages into when you are working. You also may not even QUALIFY to receive the benefit after losing your job and could be screwed anyway. It's also usually less than 60% of you previous wage so if you are living hand to mouth already and then you lose your job you are going to go backward from there while receiving Unemployment Benefits(Employment Insurance here in Canada).


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Sbatenney said:


> However they do have the 90 day no compete clause, which give them three months paid


Exactly. Heath Slaters video reminded me of that when he gave a date in late July of when he will be free. At least these people will be paid right now I guess. Still sucks that they lost their jobs.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Sbatenney said:


> Actually it from all reports, it looks like the main roster isn't getting any more released. There were smackdown stars in the releases, The Colons, Slater and Drake were on the Smackdown brand. I think it was the case that RAW had more superstars then Smackdown so they were always have more of the releases
> 
> 
> even if they aren't done, half of the people you are saying are in storylines or have just debuted on the main roster(Jaxon Ryker). The 100 people rumored to be released wasn't just talent, it was talent plus workers behind the scenes which the WWE has a lot more of than talent.


Even if we count trainers, refs etc it's still at nowhere near 100. Knowing how ruthless Vince is he'll have some of them job on SD and then fire them at the weekend. If Dana Brooke or Carmella get squashed in a MITB qualifying match in 1 minute then you know they're likely getting released. 

I hope I'm wrong but expect to see many more releases in the next few days.



Krin said:


> I feel like Mojo, Sonya, and Carmella are pretty safe. Ziggler and Nakamura would be more surprising but could see it happening; everyone else on your list could be released without it really effecting much (and I hate to say that about Roode because I want him to get pushed and have his moment).


It's absolutely criminal what they've done to Nakamura since his WM match with AJ. I don't think he'll get released, however I think he'd be far better back in Japan or in AEW. There's no way he's happy with his current position as one of Sami Zayns stooges. 

Ziggler, same as Nakamura I think he'll be safe as well. 

As for Sonya and Carmella I also think both will be safe. Ember, Dana and Tamina are all lower down than them in the hierarchy. We'll have an idea after tonight. If Ember, Tamina, Carmella or Sonia get squashed in a MITB qualifying match in one minute then it's likely they're on the chopping block.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

taker1986 said:


> Even if we count trainers, refs etc it's still at nowhere near 100. Knowing how ruthless Vince is he'll have some of them job on SD and then fire them at the weekend. If Dana Brooke or Carmella get squashed in a MITB qualifying match in 1 minute then you know they're likely getting released.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong but expect to see many more releases in the next few days.


The 100 number was obviously a guess by someone acting like they're in the know. Who came up with it in the first place? Probably Meltzer or Alvarez


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> The 100 number was obviously a guess by someone acting like they're in the know. Who came up with it in the first place? Probably Meltzer or Alvarez


We'll find out over the weekend I guess. I hope there's no more releases but I fear they're just holding some of them off until SD finishes. Job a few out on the way and make the ones that are staying look stronger. It's how Vince operates.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> We'll find out over the weekend I guess. I hope there's no more releases but I fear they're just holding some of them off until SD finishes. Job a few out on the way and make the ones that are staying look stronger. It's how Vince operates.


Apparently the SD brand currently has 5 more performers than Raw despite only being a 2 hour show. Not that WWE are particularly logical at times, but it would seem strange to me leave things that way. Unless they plan on moving a few across to Raw, like they did with Apollo Crews. 

There are also a few on the NXT side of things who were once on the main roster and could be on above average salary: Fandango, Breeze, Dain, Wolfe and Dar.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

DaSlacker said:


> Apparently the SD brand currently has 5 more performers than Raw despite only being a 2 hour show. Not that WWE are particularly logical at times, but it would seem strange to me leave things that way. Unless they plan on moving a few across to Raw, like they did with Apollo Crews.
> 
> There are also a few on the NXT side of things who were once on the main roster and could be on above average salary: Fandango, Breeze, Dain, Wolfe and Dar.


Yeah I guess they can easily shuffle things around if that's the case. 

I'm just taking a look at the SD card for tonight. So far we have Bryan v Cesaro and MITB qualifying matches between Sasha/Tamina and Naomi/Dana. I'd be very worried if I was Cesaro, Tamina or Dana. If they're all squashed in less than 2 mins then they're pretty much as good as gone.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Unemployment Benefits are not your old boss paying you to look for a job after letting you go. It's government relief. Not only that, it's government relief that YOU pay a portion of your wages into when you are working. You also may not even QUALIFY to receive the benefit after losing your job and could be screwed anyway. It's also usually less than 60% of you previous wage so if you are living hand to mouth already and then you lose your job you are going to go backward from there while receiving Unemployment Benefits(Employment Insurance here in Canada).


It is financed by unemployment program tax contributions from employers.

Since wwe is an american company, we can all safely assume we were talking about USA (not canada).


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

You’d have to think that a lot of the road crew would be gone. Catering groups too. Do they count toward the mythical 100? Probably would. You’d have agents that book hotels when they travel, they’d not be required. Local fixers. I can see it pushing 100.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

taker1986 said:


> Yeah I guess they can easily shuffle things around if that's the case.
> 
> I'm just taking a look at the SD card for tonight. So far we have Bryan v Cesaro and MITB qualifying matches between Sasha/Tamina and Naomi/Dana. I'd be very worried if I was Cesaro, Tamina or Dana. If they're all squashed in less than 2 mins then they're pretty much as good as gone.


They already put additional TV time on Tamina last few weeks and made her part of the Sasha/Bayley story. Would be strange to cut her out right now, but it is possible. Who knows, depends on how much she shall be involved in the future.
Cesaro is a special case regarding europe, but on the other hand there won`t be any live events in the near future anyway. Maybe, but I doubt it.
Dana is already in the title tag team match with Carmella and the title challenge was accepted AND her first replacement in that tag team would be normally Naomi. But if Naomi wins against Dana, she is already in the ladder match. If the tag team match is on MITB, I doubt they drop Dana. They had to change their match program/match schedule for a PPV for that, so I don`t see it. Lucky Dana, I guess.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Yep reports that 40% off wwe's entire staff (wrestlers/crew etc..) have been furloughed of released. 

Likely all of the live crew have been furloughed until they do live shows again. 

150 would likely be the number across the board for employees in every area.

Still some puzzling choices of release if no smackdown/205 wrestlers are released. Sure they could and likely will move some people across of call up nxt talent (likely no need until live shows return). Not at all convinced more wrestlers arent going.

Cant believe we will see live shows with crowds for a long time. Even when the go ahead is given there will be people too skeptical and afraid to go out in bigger crowds. Sure they could do shows with limited smaller crowds but is that even worth the cost to run the events?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

toontownman said:


> Yep reports that 40% off wwe's entire staff (wrestlers/crew etc..) have been furloughed of released.
> 
> Likely all of the live crew have been furloughed until they do live shows again.
> 
> ...


Yep. Even if a global recession isn't not as deep as feared, the fear coming from a significant number of people will cause a deep wrestling recession in my opinion. Association Football, NFL, NBA etc can weather a slowdown in spending better than a niche industry like wrestling. 

Personally I struggle to take empty arena wrestling seriously. Probably not the only one, so who knows where wrestling ratings will be in 12 months time. Ironically, WWE are sitting pretty for some time, due to the TV rights fees. FOX keeps renewing The Simpsons and Family Guy despite dropping below 2 million viewers; FX renewed American Horror Story despite it dropping to about 1 million viewers. WWE is perhaps safe, in that respect, should they drop significantly below 2 million viewers.


----------



## Brethogan (Jan 29, 2019)

The timing sucks, however this is no different than in the past. People have been call for this for years and now it happens and now Vince is the most horrible person ever. People can't have it both ways. Realistically more people need to be released.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

No other releases? No one from Smackdown?


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

taker1986 said:


> Even if we count trainers, refs etc it's still at nowhere near 100. Knowing how ruthless Vince is he'll have some of them job on SD and then fire them at the weekend. If Dana Brooke or Carmella get squashed in a MITB qualifying match in 1 minute then you know they're likely getting released.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong but expect to see many more releases in the next few days


You really aren't understand just how many people work for the WWE who aren't on TV, the office alone is said to lose at least 40% of workers, let's say that 200 people work there, that's 80 people alone but you know more than 200 people work at the office. You are counting only the people who have wrestling backgrounds in a way which is wrong.

As for Dana and Carmella, I expect them to lose their MITB matches as if you watched Smackdown last week, than it's clear that they are gonna face Alexa and Nikki for the womens tag titles.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Sbatenney said:


> You really aren't understand just how many people work for the WWE who aren't on TV, the office alone is said to lose at least 40% of workers, let's say that 200 people work there, that's 80 people alone but you know more than 200 people work at the office. You are counting only the people who have wrestling backgrounds in a way which is wrong.
> 
> As for Dana and Carmella, I expect them to lose their MITB matches as if you watched Smackdown last week, than it's clear that they are gonna face Alexa and Nikki for the womens tag titles.


I didn't watch SD last week. Well I guess that's a lucky break for Dana then. As for that particular tag match I think I'd rather drink bleach than watch Dana/Carmella v Alexa/Nikki. 

I still expect more to lose their jobs over the weekend. I'd say at least 10-20 in ring workers.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

I hated the empty arena but found myself randomly just okay with it at some point. I dont know why, maybe the camera helper. It's just the new norm I guess. I prefer that to random wrestlers and employees chiming in on AEW. I'd rather they got rid of the barricades though.

Thing with WWE fans is I'm used to the rich hardcores that hog the front row seats and are completely silent or on their phones. The wwe atmosphere adds nothing for me as a viewer except annoyance. Nxt/uk crowds are certainly better. 

I am sure they will have a mini crowd in once they are allowed maybe 100 people or so. That would change things.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taynara Conti has been released


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Are we sure Taynara is not trolling again ? She's done it before about being released.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251279717644275712
Tino’s gone now too. Had the look of a star, just couldn’t stay healthy.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Are we sure Taynara is not trolling again ? She's done it before about being released.


PWInsider.com are reporting she got released. So look's legit this time.



TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251279717644275712
> Tino’s gone now too. Had the look of a star, just couldn’t stay healthy.


I honestly forgot he was still there.

Is he still dating Mandy Rose?


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Even Flow said:


> PWInsider.com are reporting she got released. So look's legit this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard rumors(which take with a pinch of salt) that she's dating Dolph now. (There was a reason why Dana Brooke warned her about him, so who really knows.)


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Damn, they let Mars go. Who's left from the Chinese recruits now? Just Xia Li & Boa?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Damn, not Taynara, she was so close to reaching the elite group of female workers.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Damn, they let Mars go. Who's left from the Chinese recruits now? Just Xia Li & Boa?


Who? And where? I don't read anything about a Mars


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kishido said:


> Who? And where? I don't read anything about a Mars


PWInsider reported that Cezar Bononi from Brazil and Mars from China were also released.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

NXT talents released -


Tino Sabbatelli
Cezar Bononi
Mars Wang
Taynara Conti
Nick Comoroto (Nick Ogarelli)
Alyssa Marino
Dan Matha (Dorian Mak)
MJ Jenkins
Deonna Purrazzo
Aleksandar Jaksic


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

They waited 24 hours. Wondering whether we get a few releases from SmackDown/205 tomorrow.


----------



## Zyta (Jun 28, 2011)

Losing Taynara Conti will be my saddest release in the batch, no matter who is further released, with the one exception of Asuka.


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

I think this is gonna replenish the wrestling business once and when things get going.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Dan Matha (Dorian Mak)












he was sexy


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Krin said:


> View attachment 85168
> 
> 
> he was sexy


I take it you watch a lot of Johnny Sins porn?


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I take it you watch a lot of Johnny Sins porn?


nope, Johnny Sins does nothing for me. don't like his voice and how spastic he is with his mannerisms. He's goofy / dorky


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Zyta said:


> Losing Taynara Conti will be my saddest release in the batch, no matter who is further released, with the one exception of Asuka.


Tried to stay out of this thread out of willing silence, but it's at times difficult. It stinks, but I kind of knew they'd cut Tay after she dared speak out about the issues with the company refusing to give her a pay raise. And since they've also cut Cezar now there isn't anymore Brazilians.

And this is where I start to get the feeling they're going to cut all the ladies they kept on house shows for 2 to 3 years without even bothering to give them TV time. Sadly, If I had to guess it's probably next going to be 

Rachel Evers
Jessi Kamea
Rita Reis
Kavita Devi
Karen Q

Be on the lookout with:

Jazzy Gabert
Santana Garrett
Mercedes Martinez
Killer Kelly
Kacy Catanzaro

If they'll cut Deonna (who was just not long ago in the gauntlet match weeks back) they'll cut anyone that isn't readily featured at least once a month.


----------



## Patrick Mercier (Nov 29, 2019)

Alexander_G said:


> Tried to stay out of this thread out of willing silence, but it's at times difficult. It stinks, but I kind of knew they'd cut Tay after she dared speak out about the issues with the company refusing to give her a pay raise. And since they've also cut Cezar now there isn't anymore Brazilians.
> 
> And this is where I start to get the feeling they're going to cut all the ladies they kept on house shows for 2 to 3 years without even bothering to give them TV time. Sadly, If I had to guess it's probably next going to be
> 
> ...


Jazzy Gabert is no longer on the NXT UK roster for a couple of months now. She handed her notice a while back.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Patrick Mercier said:


> Jazzy Gabert is no longer on the NXT UK roster for a couple of months now. She handed her notice a while back.


I figured. She probably wasn't content on just being a sidekick outside of the ring. They definitely screwed her up by putting her in the wrong spot, she should've been flown to Full Sail where she was more over with the Americans. The Brits just mock her all the time and say she has bollocks.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Alexander_G said:


> Sadly, If I had to guess it's probably next going to be
> Jessi Kamea


Isn't she already gone ?


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

I really havent been keeping up to date. Didn't realize Catanzaro was back. She seemed quite popular with both exec's and fans during her first run. Why do people think she's in danger of being let go? Because she left the business once already?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

THE_OD said:


> I really havent been keeping up to date. Didn't realize Catanzaro was back. She seemed quite popular with both exec's and fans during her first run. Why do people think she's in danger of being let go? Because she left the business once already?


Because she's barely done anything in her two runs and they're releasing people like Taynara Conti or Lio Rush who were used frequently


----------



## VPX5 (Oct 24, 2019)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It's certainly sad that people lost their jobs and If you have the disposable income to ease their burden during this troubling time more power to you.





Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Even if all that tinfoil hat shit is true, the intelligence agencies and the CDC warned Trump back in January that this would hit us but he was still downplaying it come mid February. The CCP didn't make Trump disband the pandemic task force in 2018, they didn't make him sell PPE to foreign nations, they didn't make him wait 3 months to tell companies to start producing ventilators, they didn't make him refuse to use the German developed WHO tests and instead have the CDC develop their own tests, which ended up being defective.
> 
> Even if China intentionally unleashed this plague on the world we had ways to combat it and we chose not to. It's more like going to a club you know gets shot up every weekend and getting mad when you get shot-- yea they shouldn't be shooting but you knew they were going to shoot and you did nothing to avoid it or protect yourself.


That's nonsense


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

None of the names from NXT really struck as being future stars, Tino had something Vince generally loves but didn't care about him, Taynara could have been better not big but better.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

VPX5 said:


> That's nonsense


What's nonsense?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I’m quite concerned now about the image of WWE among wrestlers.
Imagine firstly they don’t let anyone leave when they want to.
Now this shows how they’ll get rid of anyone in a whim. This batch of releases included those who were just on the PPV.

like the uncertainty and job security among wrestlers now must be so poor. This can affect their mental health, for example.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

i am very surprised the OC got cut. they main evented WM (sort of!)

not surprised re rusev/ sarah logan, they had been used as joke characters forever. 

but it is sad that faithfuls like Ryder and Slater got canned but Gronk still gets to stay.


----------



## chasingamymatt123 (Dec 17, 2019)

Just curious about no smackdown relases, possibly fox has put their foot down into "we want these guys" and vinces hands are tied?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

chasingamymatt123 said:


> Just curious about no smackdown relases, possibly fox has put their foot down into "we want these guys" and vinces hands are tied?


Heath Slater, Primo & Epico were on Smackdown.


----------



## Zyta (Jun 28, 2011)

chasingamymatt123 said:


> Just curious about no smackdown relases, possibly fox has put their foot down into "we want these guys" and vinces hands are tied?


I'd assume that's because Smackdown hadn't aired yet and they needed the departees for some jobbing favors before announcing their release sometime today or tomorrow.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Isn't she already gone ?


No, she's still employed.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Nobody really jumps out as readily "release-able" on SDL roster outside of maybe Curtis Axel given the guy is 40 yrs old and not going to get another push. But I don't think WWE would do that to Hennig's kid. Bo Dallas could probably use a release to re-make himself as he's only 29yrs old, but because he's only 29yrs old wwe won't risk letting him go. No way is Cesaro fired - he'll have to choose to leave when his contract expires, but I bet he plans on being a lifer and heading to PC to be a trainer once he's done wit his in-ring career. Mojo is safe with Gronk signed now.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

A few people were throwing Dana Brooke's name around as a possible release but after watching SmackDown i'm so relieved, she's not going anywhere. 

Tino Sabbatelli was so hot and had an amazing body, sad that he's gone.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Six more names announced according to some outlets including pwinsider. They were all PC/NXT recruits:

Rocky (signed from a 2016 tryout in China) Mohamed Fahim (signed in January 2018), Marcos Gomes (signed in May 2019), Faisal Kurdi (signed in June 2019), Edgar Lopez (signed in September 2019), and Hussain Aldagal (signed in June 2019).


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I wonder if the international talent chose to go home at this time - which would be reasonable. I think WWE has fired all their Chinese talent all of a sudden as well - things that make you go hmmmm.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I hope Riddick Moss got himself a lottery ticket.


----------



## Zyta (Jun 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I wonder if the international talent chose to go home at this time - which would be reasonable. I think WWE has fired all their Chinese talent all of a sudden as well - things that make you go hmmmm.


Even Xia Li? That sucks, been her fan for quite some time now and was hoping with her screen time that she'd get an opprotunity with a real feud to make it or break it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Zyta said:


> Even Xia Li? That sucks, been her fan for quite some time now and was hoping with her screen time that she'd get an opprotunity with a real feud to make it or break it.


Xia Li is still under contract, nothing has been reported about her and i can't see them releasing her as she's steadily improving and has been featured quite a bit on NXT. She can also help them with the Chinese market whenever they start to push for that.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

Alexander_G said:


> Tried to stay out of this thread out of willing silence, but it's at times difficult. It stinks, but I kind of knew they'd cut Tay after she dared speak out about the issues with the company refusing to give her a pay raise. And since they've also cut Cezar now there isn't anymore Brazilians.
> 
> And this is where I start to get the feeling they're going to cut all the ladies they kept on house shows for 2 to 3 years without even bothering to give them TV time. Sadly, If I had to guess it's probably next going to be
> 
> ...


Jazzy left on her accord months ago. I could see half of those being gone but Kacy imo is one of the safest due to the fact the spider monkey spots for rumbles. Also feel like deonna wanted to go from her tweet about being released


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Chris22 said:


> Xia Li is still under contract, nothing has been reported about her and i can't see them releasing her as she's steadily improving and has been featured quite a bit on NXT. She can also help them with the Chinese market whenever they start to push for that.


What Xia Li has over all the rest of the China recruits was that she has the right look/talent/charm combination to get over. It's a big factor in having "it". That's what you need to remain safer than you would if you weren't very over and at the same time not getting work/tv time.

I assume that she's in a position that the office believes in her potential enough that they would want to protect her from getting cut as much as they could, barring even more extreme desperate measures on this roster.

Xia is getting so good, that it's only a matter of time before she's going to start getting bumped around the title scene. She just needs that one high-quality match that will break her through the ceiling and take her more seriously. I have loved her progression, you can tell this is a woman who actually tries to get better every year.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't understand releasing Rusev, the guy was a big favorite with the crowd, and he even paid lip service to the company. He badmouthed the fans for not liking his cuck storyline with Lashley. And if Rusev is gone, can Lana be far behind?


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

iarwain said:


> I don't understand releasing Rusev, the guy was a big favorite with the crowd, and he even paid lip service to the company. He badmouthed the fans for not liking his cuck storyline with Lashley. And if Rusev is gone, can Lana be far behind?


there's two sins he committed in Vince's eyes he got over with something he created himself, and he married “out of his league.” Cause I mean this owner has some weird obsession of running break up angles with guys he thinks doesn't deserve their attractive wives.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Jet_420 said:


> there's two sins he committed in Vince's eyes he got over with something he created himself, and he married “out of his league.” Cause I mean this owner has some weird obsession of running break up angles with guys he thinks doesn't deserve their attractive wives.


In any other Wall Street listed company, a guy like Vince would have been replaced years ago by somebody more stable and from an Ivy League University. The guy might have been a genius in the 80's and 90's, but he's a freaking liability in the WWE Era.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

iarwain said:


> *I don't understand releasing Rusev, the guy was a big favorite with the crowd*, and he even paid lip service to the company. He badmouthed the fans for not liking his cuck storyline with Lashley. And if Rusev is gone, can Lana be far behind?


Getting over with the fans doesn't mean anything anymore. You need to get over with Vince to move forward.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Rusev was a malcontent who was either driving a hard bargain in negotiating his next contract or wanted out and wasn't interested in re-signing. Writers have to justify their existance and if wrestlers can get over on their own then why have writers. So if wrestlers get over on their own, the writers look to bury them out of self-preservation if not spite. They went with the cuck angle both with Ryder with Eve/Cena and with Rusev with Lana/Lashley - it's the ultimate tool in their revenge/destroy the overness toolbox.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Man this tells you the WWE is doing very bad economically if they are getting rid of wrestlers left and right. Rumor has it that Roman Reign was let go, which its hard to believe. Vince needs to get rid of Lesnar at this point. Love Lesnar, but hes not worth what he charges if they want to save money Lesnar needs to go or be reasonable.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

li/<o said:


> Man this tells you the WWE is doing very bad economically if they are getting rid of wrestlers left and right. Rumor has it that Roman Reign was let go, which its hard to believe. Vince needs to get rid of Lesnar at this point. Love Lesnar, but hes not worth what he charges if they want to save money Lesnar needs to go or be reasonable.


They should stop throwing stupid money at people like Gronkowski, Rousey, and Velasquez, I mean it's okay you want to bring them in for eyes on your product, but looking them up to deals for what? Rousey was used to push an angle that could have been handled a lot better.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

LOL, they would never get rid of Roman, ever.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> LOL, they would never get rid of Roman, ever.



Yeah, add Hogan and Bret Hart to that list too. No major star ever gets tossed out on their ass or leaves the company.

NOBODY is immune from getting shitcanned. Not even Roman Reigns(that said I do highly doubt that he was released.)


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> LOL, they would never get rid of Roman, ever.


Unless Vince believes Roman cannot / will not perform due to Corona for the next 18 months or that he faces a much higher fatality risk from Corona virus by overexposure to it. That would seriously threaten WWE´s existence given their current financial situation. His family could sue them out of their pants and the whole essential business "decision" would come to the forefront, too.

That being said: Nah, that´s still not happening. 

Cause as I said before a Reigns/Moxley invasion as the NeWo would be the one AEW angle that WWE has to fear.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Yeah, add Hogan and Bret Hart to that list too. No major star ever gets tossed out on their ass or leaves the company.
> 
> NOBODY is immune from getting shitcanned. Not even Roman Reigns(that said I do highly doubt that he was released.)


Hogan and Brett left because Vince couldn't afford them anymore. WCW was paying talent out the ass and Vince couldn't compete. Fast forward 20+ years and Vince could afford every wrestler and tried.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

iarwain said:


> I don't understand releasing Rusev, the guy was a big favorite with the crowd, and he even paid lip service to the company. He badmouthed the fans for not liking his cuck storyline with Lashley. And if Rusev is gone, can Lana be far behind?


Also he kinda made it clear that he wasn't signing a new contract, rejecting a number of contracts given and with his contract ending soon anyway, it seems like it was them giving him what he wants.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> LOL, they would never get rid of Roman, ever.











WWE superstar Roman Reigns and wife Galina are expecting twins AGAIN


He made the announcement while speaking to Muscle & Fitness about his family life, saying: 'Three, with two in the oven! 'So I'm looking to be Papa Bear Five! Breaking news.'




www.dailymail.co.uk





Vince will have big trouble if WWE release Roman,plus FOX kinda like him, at this rate I do believe, if management want release SDL superstar,they have to consult with FOX first, Ember Moon is still there(hope I'm not speaking too soon) although she's still injury (or is she?)but Fox still use her for BACKSTAGE program.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Anyone else notice a lot of guys on the roster still have their wives or girlfriends still employed? Rusev, Tino, Zack. Vince is a douche for that.

Also lol @ people thinking Vince would even think of releasing Roman. He loves Roman more than Linda.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Krin said:


> Anyone else notice a lot of guys on the roster still have their wives or girlfriends still employed? Rusev, Tino, Zack. Vince is a douche for that.


Yes, awful of Vince to keep at least one member of the household employed

Should just throw both of them on the street so they have no income whatsoever


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

Alexander_G said:


> What Xia Li has over all the rest of the China recruits was that she has the right look/talent/charm combination to get over. It's a big factor in having "it". That's what you need to remain safer than you would if you weren't very over and at the same time not getting work/tv time.
> 
> I assume that she's in a position that the office believes in her potential enough that they would want to protect her from getting cut as much as they could, barring even more extreme desperate measures on this roster.
> 
> Xia is getting so good, that it's only a matter of time before she's going to start getting bumped around the title scene. She just needs that one high-quality match that will break her through the ceiling and take her more seriously. I have loved her progression, you can tell this is a woman who actually tries to get better every year.


And as far as I cab remember, her english is actually good enough to do promos. Which is a big plus.



iarwain said:


> I don't understand releasing Rusev, the guy was a big favorite with the crowd, and he even paid lip service to the company. He badmouthed the fans for not liking his cuck storyline with Lashley. And if Rusev is gone, can Lana be far behind?


I can't speak how they feel about it personally, and if they are ok with being in different promotions.

But from a financial and carreer POV Lana should absolutely stay in WWE. She's not a wrestler, and I don't think any other company would match her current WWE salary, just to be a valet/manager. Plus she has total divas in WWE, which gives a lot of exposure and probably also a nice salary.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

THE_OD said:


> I can't speak how they feel about it personally, and if they are ok with being in different promotions.
> 
> But from a financial and carreer POV Lana should absolutely stay in WWE. She's not a wrestler, and I don't think any other company would match her current WWE salary, just to be a valet/manager. Plus she has total divas in WWE, which gives a lot of exposure and probably also a nice salary.


She was dropped from Total Divas, so they most likely just see her as a manager/valet type.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

These talent are awful at the time they're happening. That being said a lot of them wouldn't be shocking if there wasn't a pandemic. This was bound to happen with the amount of people they had been putting under contract for no reason at all. They just did it at a time when none of these guys can actually go and work somewhere else.



Krin said:


> Anyone else notice a lot of guys on the roster still have their wives or girlfriends still employed? Rusev, Tino, Zack. Vince is a douche for that.
> 
> Also lol @ people thinking Vince would even think of releasing Roman. He loves Roman more than Linda.


So is he supposed to fire both partners or is he not allowed to fire you if you have a girlfriend in the company?


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

FITZ said:


> These talent are awful at the time they're happening. That being said a lot of them wouldn't be shocking if there wasn't a pandemic. This was bound to happen with the amount of people they had been putting under contract for no reason at all. They just did it at a time when none of these guys can actually go and work somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> So is he supposed to fire both partners or is he not allowed to fire you if you have a girlfriend in the company?


it's just a bit coincidental, especially since Vince and his booking has a history of ruining relationships.


----------



## karkar (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chris Hero (Kassius Ohno) is another NXT person who got released.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Krin said:


> Also lol @ people thinking Vince would even think of releasing Roman. He loves Roman more than Linda.


He loved Cena more than Linda yes, too many guys he loved more than Linda that you could of used in that sentence, that sentence is underrated, don't waste it on Roman.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes Vince will release the wrestler that just wrestled through leukemia for the second time. The wrestler he spent years pushing as the next big thing and star of the company.

They are on a Negative PR roll but a move that stupid would go a long way to killing the wwe. It would simple never happen, especially under these circumstances. I honestly can't think of another superstar or diva he wouldnt release before Roman. The knock on effect would alienate all talent, most of the fans, all of the press. Not to mention he would instantly take a huge fanbase to AEW and be a big part of nailing the WWE coffin. 

Vince would be removed if he released Reigns because that kind of a move would jeopardize stock holders and the companies future in one release.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Wonder whos going to be the first one to come back


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Mike Chioda is a bummer. He is the last of the WWF crew that was there when I started to watch in 1990. I met him walking through the audience at a Raw in DC a few years ago. He was a cool as hell and seemed to be very humble to meet fans. I know he is not a wrestler, but I always respected his ref work. He always brought out believable anger when heels would do heel things


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Chioda was probably furloughed - referees are employees not independent contractors and he could have asked it rather than going to tapings for the time being.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Chioda was probably furloughed - referees are employees not independent contractors and he could have asked it rather than going to tapings for the time being.


Could be. The moment they are doing multiple live show events again every week, they will call him for sure.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

toontownman said:


> Yes Vince will release the wrestler that just wrestled through leukemia for the second time. The wrestler he spent years pushing as the next big thing and star of the company.
> 
> They are on a Negative PR roll but a move that stupid would go a long way to killing the wwe. It would simple never happen, especially under these circumstances. I honestly can't think of another superstar or diva he wouldnt release before Roman. The knock on effect would alienate all talent, most of the fans, all of the press. Not to mention he would instantly take a huge fanbase to AEW and be a big part of nailing the WWE coffin.
> 
> Vince would be removed if he released Reigns because that kind of a move would jeopardize stock holders and the companies future in one release.


The only way Roman goes is if he asks to go, and even then he’ll be back whenever he picks up that phone like Brock. I think that’s the main reason they have gone the route of not mentioning him, as that’s a decision for Roman to make and he’s not going to rush on that with everything going on and he’s not going to be alienated whilst waiting this out.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

The current talent is a joke. I don't even need to watch and i can tell its a terrible product. From the response it gets. Just look at the fan base of todays wrestling.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

toontownman said:


> Yes Vince will release the wrestler that just wrestled through leukemia for the second time. The wrestler he spent years pushing as the next big thing and star of the company.
> 
> They are on a Negative PR roll but a move that stupid would go a long way to killing the wwe. It would simple never happen, especially under these circumstances. I honestly can't think of another superstar or diva he wouldnt release before Roman. The knock on effect would alienate all talent, most of the fans, all of the press. Not to mention he would instantly take a huge fanbase to AEW and be a big part of nailing the WWE coffin.
> 
> *Vince would be removed if he released Reigns because that kind of a move would jeopardize stock holders and the companies future in one release.*


Vince cant be removed. He fired Barrios and Wilson; two individuals that have made the WWE more money than Vince himself in the past decade.

Reigns really isn't that much of an impact player where he can go to the competition and make the kind of impact that could jeopardize WWE the way that Hogan did with WCW.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Vince won't fire Reigns, but I bet he looks at him a lot differently now - even if he wouldn't admit it. 

Today should be the day for any SDL releases, so if the day passes without any more announcements it's safe to say the wrestlers can breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I am trying to understand something, where does all this "Vince is pissed off at Roman" rhetoric came from?

We have no proof to suggest that Vince is mad at Reigns.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

deadcool said:


> Vince cant be removed. He fired Barrios and Wilson; two individuals that have made the WWE more money than Vince himself in the past decade.
> 
> Reigns really isn't that much of an impact player where he can go to the competition and make the kind of impact that could jeopardize WWE the way that Hogan did with WCW.


He absolutely can. He still reports to and is responsible to the stockholders and board. There are several ways he could be removed. I mean good luck on people trying to initiate it but he absolute could be removed. 

I think you are completely undervaluing Reigns too. 80% of Smarks don't like him but Smarks only make up a small percentage of WWE's fanbase. He has over 4m followers on twitter alone (I think, second only to Daniel Bryan on the active roster) he would instantly pull a huge fanbase and support over to AEW. I also guarantee that if Reigns turned up in AEW 90% of his haters would absolutely love him. The biggest effect of WWE releasing him would be the knock on effect it would have, Reigns is hugely respected in the lockeroom and I also think a portion of the lockeroom would follow him out the door. Thats where the biggest impact would be.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

deadcool said:


> I am trying to understand something, where does all this "Vince is pissed off at Roman" rhetoric came from?
> 
> We have no proof to suggest that Vince is mad at Reigns.


It is nonsense. I only saw someone mention it here so far.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Where comes this Reigns shit from?


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

deadcool said:


> I am trying to understand something, where does all this "Vince is pissed off at Roman" rhetoric came from?
> 
> We have no proof to suggest that Vince is mad at Reigns.


People are easily one to jump to conclusions, they figure oh he pulled out of mania and now we got news of Vince saying to his talent refrain from bring up his name. They easy jump to the conclusion oh god the hand picked is in the dog house.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Roman ain't going nowhere. Roman has a legit reason for not being on TV now and I think that Vince would be wise enough to understand and respect that.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Sarah Logan Expected To Return To WWE


Visit the post for more.




bvmbshelled.com


----------



## BC4LIFE (Jan 16, 2018)

I don't get why Deonna Purrazzo was released but AEW's women division really needs new faces, so come on WWE who's next?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

BC4LIFE said:


> I don't get why Deonna Purrazzo was released but AEW's women division really needs new faces, so come on WWE who's next?


Most of the people released had previously asked for their release. Deonna was one of them. Hopefully she ends up somewhere on television because she's good


----------



## BC4LIFE (Jan 16, 2018)

Cult03 said:


> Most of the people released had previously asked for their release. Deonna was one of them. Hopefully she ends up somewhere on television because she's good


That explains a lot, thx for the info. I also think she is a very good wrestler and maybe not so much a sport entertainer. She's kind of ZSJ the woman version.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

BC4LIFE said:


> That explains a lot, thx for the info. I also think she is a very good wrestler and maybe not so much a sport entertainer. She's kind of ZSJ the woman version.


She's far more like a Tim Thatcher or a Bret Hart than a ZSJ. The best thing about Deonna Purrazzo is her chain mechanics and how naturally smooth she is at performing them, compared to a lot of other women wrestlers out there who don't have anywhere near the level of crispness.

She's also someone who rejects flippy shit in favor of keeping action in the ring.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Drake Maverick on the bump. So hard to tell what's genuine and storyline. Smells like the release was genuine and now they are going to run with the story. Whether that results in a rehiring or not, who knows. I expect him to some close 2nd to kushida in the group.

Nxt uk could still certainly use him worst case but he would likely get better offers to stay in the US through NWA, TNA or wherever EC3 goes.

The bump is weird. One minute the show has interviews with people in character the next not or they bring people in like david hart smith of bubba ray who arent employed by wwe.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

WWE's ability to botch up this sort of thing is almost impressive. First, they hoard all the talent in the world to prevent other promotions from getting a foothold. Then, instead of honoring their commitments when things even go slightly sideways, they commit mass layoffs when a global pandemic makes it virtually impossible for their performers to get a job bagging groceries at the Foodway, let alone in wrestling. Unbelievable corporate incompetence.


----------



## King Kong Brody (Jan 21, 2018)

Strike Force said:


> WWE's ability to botch up this sort of thing is almost impressive. First, they hoard all the talent in the world to prevent other promotions from getting a foothold. Then, instead of honoring their commitments when things even go slightly sideways, they commit mass layoffs when a global pandemic makes it virtually impossible for their performers to get a job bagging groceries at the Foodway, let alone in wrestling. Unbelievable corporate incompetence.


You could call it heartless certainly, but incompetent? Not really, it doesn't hurt the company in anyway. They tie up talent from potential competitors knowing the can get out of the deals any time they want while the talent can't do the same. Now that they can't go anywhere else and hurt them, they can cut some overheads without any risk. Most of those released would gladly sign back in 6 months if this is all over by then, given the chance. Probably even Gallows and Anderson because they'll never come close to the kind of money they were getting in WWE from anyone in Japan.


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

Fuck, I still can't believe that they fired Mike Chioda. It's easy for former WWE wrestler to find some decent gig but for a referee there isn't much to do.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

RealLegend Killer said:


> Fuck, I still can't believe that they fired Mike Chioda. It's easy for former WWE wrestler to find some decent gig but for a referee there isn't much to do.


For a 30 year run with the company I'd imagine he's got some money squared away. But if not maybe Conrad Thompson would be interested in setting up yet another podcast. I'm sure Mike has lots of interesting stories from being inside the ring.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

King Kong Brody said:


> You could call it heartless certainly, but incompetent? Not really, it doesn't hurt the company in anyway. They tie up talent from potential competitors knowing the can get out of the deals any time they want while the talent can't do the same. Now that they can't go anywhere else and hurt them, they can cut some overheads without any risk. Most of those released would gladly sign back in 6 months if this is all over by then, given the chance. Probably even Gallows and Anderson because they'll never come close to the kind of money they were getting in WWE from anyone in Japan.


just totally immoral and people shouldnot support them.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

King Kong Brody said:


> You could call it heartless certainly, but incompetent? Not really, it doesn't hurt the company in anyway. They tie up talent from potential competitors knowing the can get out of the deals any time they want while the talent can't do the same. Now that they can't go anywhere else and hurt them, they can cut some overheads without any risk. Most of those released would gladly sign back in 6 months if this is all over by then, given the chance. Probably even Gallows and Anderson because they'll never come close to the kind of money they were getting in WWE from anyone in Japan.


Obviously, it’s not incompetent from a pure dollars and cents standpoint. Think deeper, however, about the piblic relations aspect: WWE somehow receives an exemption to keep running, they’re the wrestling company in the best position to weather this storm, and they STILL choose to lay off dozens who will literally have trouble finding minimum wage jobs? That’s a bad look and a not-insignificant PR botch that (A) likely wasn’t as financially necessary as they’re framing it and (B) wouldn’t have been necessary at all if they hadn’t hoarded talents only to let them rot.

Gotta think deeper, people.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

I do think it’s wierd that Vince said that none of the announcers are allowed to in any way mention Roman Reigns. Vince put Roman in a bad position however.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Magicman38 said:


> I do think it’s wierd that Vince said that none of the announcers are allowed to in any way mention Roman Reigns. Vince put Roman in a bad position however.


Do you know that to be true, or are you (like so many) blindly caught up in speculation, rumor and innuendo?


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Strike Force said:


> Do you know that to be true, or are you (like so many) blindly caught up in speculation, rumor and innuendo?


Well has he been mentioned?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Danielallen1410 said:


> Well has he been mentioned?


The fact that he hasn't been mentioned does not, actually, prove that there is a mandate that he not be mentioned.

Most of you weren't on the college debate team, I take it.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

RealLegend Killer said:


> Fuck, I still can't believe that they fired Mike Chioda. It's easy for former WWE wrestler to find some decent gig but for a referee there isn't much to do.


I mean having a long career as a ref can help things, Earl Hebner still gets work so I'm sure Chioda can find something.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

I expect most of these guys to go to AEW since they love signing ex WWE guys and especially since Cody put out a tweet last week about Zach Rider.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

Ozell Gray said:


> I expect most of these guys to go to AEW since they love signing ex WWE guys and especially since Cody put out a tweet last week about Zach Rider.


considering what a monopoly AEW is i have no doubt Cody would sign all his close friends from wwe in an instant regardless of their worth
that said its not a good idea to be singing every released star under the sun at this point in time but its not like its his money he's playing around with anyway


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> considering what a monopoly AEW is i have no doubt Cody would sign all his close friends from wwe in an instant regardless of their worth
> that said its not a good idea to be singing every released star under the sun at this point in time but its not like its his money he's playing around with anyway


I don't think AEW is gonna hire nearly as many people as people think.. Theres a reason why wwe didn't release more women, that's where they need help. Their midcard is fine, the time to sign on as a friend of the boss has come and gone.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Coyotex said:


> considering what a monopoly AEW is i have no doubt Cody would sign all his close friends from wwe in an instant regardless of their worth
> that said its not a good idea to be singing every released star under the sun at this point in time but its not like its his money he's playing around with anyway


AEW have been VERY conservative when it comes to spending. You could argue that they’ve been a bit too conservative.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Coyotex said:


> considering what a monopoly AEW is i have no doubt Cody would sign all his close friends from wwe in an instant regardless of their worth
> that said its not a good idea to be singing every released star under the sun at this point in time but its not like its his money he's playing around with anyway


Monopoly? How the fuck is AEW a monopoly?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> I expect most of these guys to go to AEW since they love signing ex WWE guys and especially since Cody put out a tweet last week about Zach Rider.


Jon Moxley - charismatic, popular and on the right side of 30
Lance Archer - former IWGP US champion
Cody - re established himself as ROH champ and NWA champ. Right side of 30.
Jake Hager - Undefeated Bellator fighter/former world champion
PAC - Top name in freelance before and after WWE. Right side of 30.
Trent - WWE run long forgotten
Brodie Lee - Popular before WWE, former IC champ, never reached comedy jobber level and underutilized for 2 years

Shawn Spears could be argued was a questionable signing. Jericho is erm, Jericho lol. Matt's Broken character has a fanbase.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Strike Force said:


> Monopoly? How the fuck is AEW a monopoly?


Not sure he knows the meaning of that word.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

According Purazzo, NXT only have thirty days non-compete clause, so expect someone from NXT will join other promotion soon or next month, Purazzo might be the top bid from women alumni.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hephaesteus said:


> I don't think AEW is gonna hire nearly as many people as people think.. Theres a reason why wwe didn't release more women, that's where they need help. Their midcard is fine, the time to sign on as a friend of the boss has come and gone.


id expect them to go for ec3 and the revival for definite.

i don’t care for Ryder but Cody loves hiring his friends. Rusev will have his pick of anywhere.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm still shook in the current climate, with how much WWE want to be seen as a charitable company that they not only made these releases but also told everyone about the cash surplus


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

just1988 said:


> I'm still shook in the current climate, with how much WWE want to be seen as a charitable company that they not only made these releases but also told everyone about the cash surplus


Paying $9m dividends to shareholders, 1/3rd to Vince and Linda, is the epitome of scumbags in hindsight of these releases (and it looks like they'll keep paying it quarterly).


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Heath Slater was really good on Lilian's podcast talking about his release.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE Hall of Famer Gerald Brisco was also a part of the recent WWE budget cuts related to COVID-19, according to Dave Meltzer of F4Wonline.com.

The legendary Brisco, who had a very successful career before joining WWE, had been with the company since 1984. He was inducted into the Hall in 2008, and held the WWE 24/7 Title and the WWE Hardcore Title.

The 73 year old Brisco held multiple positions with WWE over the years, last working as a talent scout and recruiter for the WWE _NXT_ brand in 2010. He returned for the RAW Reunion in July 2019 and won the 24/7 Title that night.
​There's no word yet on details surrounding Brisco's release, but he tweeted on April 15, the day of the other releases, and wrote, "My heart breaks for all my Wwe wrestling family that was let go today so much talent and skill both in ring and staff are were dedicated to bringing you the best product possible. All will rebound can't take talent away. Best to all."


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

That is worded very strangely. So was he a talent scout for NXT since 2010 or has ha been at home collecting a paycheck since then because that's how it sounds.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Cain Velasquez has been released as well.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I wonder if Cain asked out with the possibility of a big UFC fight in the offering or something. If not he got totally played by the carny that is Vince.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brisco was furloughed not released, he clarified. So when this is all over if he wants to go back, he'll still have a job.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255135228865114112


----------



## johnnya2k10 (Jan 16, 2010)

Kerwin Silfies was also among those cut; he served as WWE’s television director since 1984-85 and did Superstars/Wrestling Challenge tapings, Saturday Night’s Main Event, Raw, Smackdown, Sunday Night Heat, PPVs including Wrestlemania, and studio work including Prime Time Wrestling, TNT, and Livewire. 

In addition, he also played Shawn Michaels' personal physician Dr. Jeffrey Unger and game show host Wink Collins:









Vince hired Kerwin while he was still working for a PBS station in Pennsylvania who provided the technical facilities for Championship Wrestling tapings.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

what is the final list both nxt and wwe?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Curtis Axel now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255930442265567232


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Always had a soft spot for Axel because of Curt. Hope he has success wherever he lands


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I thought Curtis Axel's pairing with Heyman had potential but it always felt like Axel was missing something during his entire tenure with the company. Interested to see where he lands next.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Surprised on Hennig here. He's 40yo though so no real risk - I fugured he could get by as everybody loved Mr. Perfect and Axel was a lockerroom buddy of Lesnar.

I wonder if he asked out as there was a rumor that wwe would grant released to any who asked (outside of top guys of course).

Remember the dumbass decision to call him Michael McGillacutty when he debuted.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Surprised on Hennig here. He's 40yo though so no real risk - I fugured he could get by as everybody loved Mr. Perfect and Axel was a lockerroom buddy of Lesnar.
> 
> I wonder if he asked out as there was a rumor that wwe would grant released to any who asked (outside of top guys of course).
> 
> Remember the dumbass decision to call him Michael McGillacutty when he debuted.


Impact should make a run with him as his Henning name. Maybe even go all in as Curt Henning the 2nd or something. But he should go to Impact for sure.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I think it was time for Axel, I know 40 is nothing really in wrestling terms especially with who are currently doing the rounds but he’s been there an age and done pretty much zero. If he doesn’t go as well, I’m interested to see what they do with Bo. He has to end up with Bray at some point, no?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bo is 29yrs old. He SHOULD ask for his release, but WWE probably wouldn't grant is as he's so young and could be made into something elsewhere.

Impact or even NWA for Hennig would be decent fits. He's got so much jobber stank on him with the B-Team stuff I can't see AEW interested.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

I would like to see him reinvent himself as Joe Hennig. Play it up as Curts son and the Hennig name. Go to NWA and maybe a stint in ROH/Impact.


----------



## Uncle Phil (Apr 30, 2020)

Anybody seen this man lately


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Impact or even NWA for Hennig would be decent fits. He's got so much jobber stank on him with the B-Team stuff I can't see AEW interested.





SparrowPrime said:


> I would like to see him reinvent himself as Joe Hennig. Play it up as Curts son and the Hennig name. Go to NWA and maybe a stint in ROH/Impact.


Now that you guys have mentioned it, NWA would be the perfect fit for Joe Hennig.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Uncle Phil said:


> Anybody seen this man lately


I seem to recall he’s injured, but I may have made that up. He’d be a hell of a pick up for whoever takes him if he did ask to go/get’s released. Maybe Jericho getting a word in at AEW.


----------



## Uncle Phil (Apr 30, 2020)

Zapato said:


> I seem to recall he’s injured, but I may have made that up. He’d be a hell of a pick up for whoever takes him if he did ask to go/get’s released. Maybe Jericho getting a word in at AEW.


You are correct, injured December 2019 and Agreed. As with a lot of Superstars. Another Good Talent Underutilized.


----------



## WhoBookedThisSh!t? (Apr 30, 2020)

As ridiculous as the selling rumors are, WWE def are acting like a company looking to sell, with all the releases and rumors they'd let about anyone that asks out of their contracts. Pretty similar to sports team owners looking to sell, and making GMs gut the teams down to the minimum salary. I dont necessarily believe the rumors, but selling would make the releases make alot more sense when WWE are far from hurting money wise.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

WhoBookedThisSh!t? said:


> As ridiculous as the selling rumors are, WWE def are acting like a company looking to sell, with all the releases and rumors they'd let about anyone that asks out of their contracts. Pretty similar to sports team owners looking to sell, and making GMs gut the teams down to the minimum salary. I dont necessarily believe the rumors, but selling would make the releases make alot more sense when WWE are far from hurting money wise.


I can believe they are looking to sell. The corona virus will gradually blow apart their image as a top media giant, as opposed to a faltering niche propped up by loss leader television deals. Strip away the live business and they are little more than a television/online franchise which peaked years ago. The law suits and McMahon family baggage doesn't help, either.

Impressive they've managed to stay independent for 35 years and there is certainly life in the old dog, but their long term health is determined by strength in numbers. That means becoming a subsidiary like DC Comics did in 1989 and Marvel did in 2009.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

But why is the WWE targeting male talents and not so many female talents? Is it because of the ongoing Women's Evolution?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I'll be surprised if Joe doesn't eventually get offers from Impact, NWA or ROH. He is another that should be scooped up from any of these places when the time comes.

Because he is the son of Curt Hennig their is so much opportunity with him if he still has that passion in wrestling. I remember Ryback saying years ago that Joe was so motivated. Hopefully he still has some of that now.

I can't really say that WWE misused him because they did give him a lot of opportunities. Not much of it really clicked to have some longevity. B-Team may be the longest thing that he was involved in, even though it felt like he and Ryback were together for the longest back then. Even though he is a former tag team champion and IC Champion.

Hopefully Joe Hennig stays in wrestling and ends up someplace. I remember rooting for him when he was in FCW for so long.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

Southerner said:


> I'll be surprised if Joe doesn't eventually get offers from Impact, NWA or ROH. He is another that should be scooped up from any of these places when the time comes.
> 
> Because he is the son of Curt Hennig their is so much opportunity with him if he still has that passion in wrestling. I remember Ryback saying years ago that Joe was so motivated. Hopefully he still has some of that now.
> 
> ...


Definitely. I also noticed that Axel was a Johnny Ace hire and that Triple H is trying to phase out Ace's hires so that his NXT talents can replace them as Justin Roberts noted in an interview with SI a few years ago.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Uncle Phil said:


> Anybody seen this man lately


who is that? fandango?


----------



## stylesclash360 (Jan 13, 2012)

Interview with No Way Jose:


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^Probably kills his chance of AEW interest if there was any. NWJ still sees WWE as the pinnacle and wants to get back there so anywhere else he does is just a means to that end. You bring him in and he gets over and he's running back to WWE first sniff they have interest in him.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^Probably kills his chance of AEW interest if there was any. NWJ still sees WWE as the pinnacle and wants to get back there so anywhere else he does is just a means to that end. You bring him in and he gets over and he's running back to WWE first sniff they have interest in him.


Thank god. Nobody wants this man in AEW. Stick to aiming for WWE’s catering so we don’t need to see you.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

TKO Wrestling said:


> He's got so much jobber stank on him with the B-Team stuff I can't see AEW interested.


I don't think WWE booking really translates to not giving someone with talent an opportunity in AEW. Stardust is one of the founders, their world champion is someone who has done things like attack people with condiments from a hot dog cart and lost a match because he couldn't unplug a tv, Shawn Spears was a complete jobber aside from that point he got 10 over until he got called up and people got bored of it. I think there's a strong consensus within AEW is that WWE having bad booking doesn't mean someone isn't talented.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Hennig would be a great fit for ROH or NWA. I'd lean more towards NWA.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

WalkingInMemphis said:


> Hennig would be a great fit for ROH or NWA. I'd lean more towards NWA.


NWA or ROH would be a great fit for Hennig, glad he can go back to his real name and not this mish mash of a name between his dad/grandfather or even better his mother's maiden name, Michael McGillicutty. That was a huge slap in the face. Hell, he can become the "The Perfect One" Joe Hennig. 

For the most part, WWE treated him decently winning the IC title and 2 tag title runs. Getting a sem-tag push as the B-team. Could they have done more with him? Of course. Figure he is 40, he has some decent years left to do something different in another promotion. He has the talent and mic skills to at least be a upper mid card talent, which WWE didn't allow him to do.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

AEW already has enough aging talent on their roster that are being regularly featured [Dustin Runnels/Brody Lee/Lance Archer]. Curtis Axel [40] should definitely be at the bottom of the list of people they should have any interest in at this point. No matter how you push him, he's not going to be anything past a mid-card act.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm curious why Curtis was released but Bo Dallas stays. Curtis is the more popular of the two and has a bigger following on social media and name value. Bray could have saved Bo from losing his job.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Krin said:


> I'm curious why Curtis was released but Bo Dallas stays. Curtis is the more popular of the two and has a bigger following on social media and name value. Bray could have saved Bo from losing his job.


Possibly the Bray connection. Probably also because Bo is considerably younger. He's not even 30 yet.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The company have always been high on Bo.

They made him their youngest ever singles champion at the age of 21 (however, it was developmental) and had big hopes got him. 

Now, along the way his progression has obviously stalled but he's 29 years old.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bo Dallas could really use a release. He needs a fresh start somewhere. Terra Ryzin was going nowhere in WCW at one time. Debut too soon and get lost in the shuffle and get pigeon-holed as a undercard guy. Jumping territories or promotions rescues careers.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I get that he might have been a good hand backstage but I'm sorry McGuillicutty must have been one of the most boring superstars and most void of charisma talents they've had in a damn long time. He may have been solid in ring but there are wayyyy too many guys who are solid in ring as well as actually not as boring as a bag of rocks right now. I sure hope AEW does not waste time with him.

The highlight of his career will always be the Genesis of Mcguillicutty


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Zack Ryder came out today talking about his thoughts on his push getting squashed, he blames himself and says he should have approached Vince to discuss things further. I respect the guy for not bashing his previous employer and he seems to want to keep those bridges alive so he has a chance of coming back. All the experts on Reddit who seem to know Zack better than he knows himself are saying he's brainwashed and an idiot for not blaming WWE, like how dare he want to look professional?


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I enjoyed Curtis Axel in the B-team with Bo. I thought it was a great run that WWE ruined when they changed their awesome entrance music. That one thing turned them from a fan favorite to an annoying comedy team. Can't let guys get over on their own I guess.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Zack Ryder came out today talking about his thoughts on his push getting squashed, he blames himself and says he should have approached Vince to discuss things further. I respect the guy for not bashing his previous employer and he seems to want to keep those bridges alive so he has a chance of coming back. All the experts on Reddit who seem to know Zack better than he knows himself are saying he's brainwashed and an idiot for not blaming WWE, like how dare he want to look professional?


Im pretty sure it would be absolutely brilliant to bash his fiancee's boss who's not at all known for being petty


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I hate the timing of all of this but I love the fact that the WWE is finally getting rid of all of the talent that they really didn't need. They were long overdue for clearing out all of these wrestlers who weren't any good and weren't going to contribute anyways. I think releasing Rusev, The Revival, EC3, and maybe Purazzo and Lio Rush was a mistake. But the rest of the people released was the right move and should have happened long ago and probably shouldn't have happened during a pandemic.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

P Thriller said:


> I hate the timing of all of this but I love the fact that the WWE is finally getting rid of all of the talent that they really didn't need. They were long overdue for clearing out all of these wrestlers who weren't any good and weren't going to contribute anyways. I think releasing Rusev, The Revival, EC3, and maybe Purazzo and Lio Rush was a mistake. But the rest of the people released was the right move and should have happened long ago and probably shouldn't have happened during a pandemic.


Not sure about Lo Rush but every other name you mentioned either asked for their release or wanted to leave.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

taker1986 said:


> Not sure about Lo Rush but every other name you mentioned either asked for their release or wanted to leave.


Then even better! They released a bunch of people who don't contribute much and people that didn't want to be there. That is what they should have been doing all along instead of waiting and doing it at the worst possible time.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

They'll probably cut more in July, when the financial report for quarter two is announced. Still be massively profitable but 3 months without live events bites and the WrestleMania bonanza is absent. Plus, NXT UK and 205 look as good as dead.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Good attitude from Rowan. It's kinda refreshing to see this perspective.



> Erick Rowan says he’s refusing to hold any grudges post-WWE release and using his friends/family for inspiration.
> 
> Appearing on the “Fueled By Death Cast,” the wrestler commented on his release saying wallowing in negativity isn’t going to solve anything. “I can be shocked and upset, but what’s that going to do,” he asked. “You just embrace it. You go every day, one step at a time like everybody else.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

december_blue said:


> Good attitude from Rowan. It's kinda refreshing to see this perspective.


Have any of the released stars shown any negativity or anger? I don’t think so.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

optikk sucks said:


> Have any of the released stars shown any negativity or anger? I don’t think so.


Deonna's come off a bit better, some others have taken a few sarcastic jabs. Most of the latest bunch haven't been as negative as usual. It's been different from years past where disgruntled released talent would make the shoot interview rounds and unleash on WWE.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

With all due respect to those released, it doesn't get serious till they start releasing major names, closest they came was the OC and even they were basically just goons. I don't think WWE's had a hard cut yet.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> Have any of the released stars shown any negativity or anger? I don’t think so.


EC3 seems pretty bitter at the moment


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> EC3 seems pretty bitter at the moment


from what he has presented since being released he does seem bitter.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> from what he has presented since being released he does seem bitter.


He sounds like that ex you have who constantly has to say how happy they are without you and how they're doing so much better when in reality they aren't


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> He sounds like that ex you have who constantly has to say how happy they are without you and how they're doing so much better when in reality they aren't



I used a very similar analogy to describe how Moxley sounds when he "shoots" on WWE in interviews.

I like EC3(and Moxley) as performers but the bitterness and whining and complaining are ridiculous.

Though I'll give EC3 this in this situation at least I understand why he may be bitter even though I don't care to hear about it.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

EC3 is using this situation to rebuild his momentum that was literally non-existent in WWE.
By the way, not so sure what's wrong with being bitter about stuff. If you feel like you want to express yourself through a public medium then do it. Life is too short to keep things that make you feel like shit to yourself.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I´d rather people be vocal about it. That just shows they still got some ambition. 

On the other hand you can´t blame lots of guys and girls that just keep their mouth shut, cause they know WWE is still the biggest fish in a diminishing pond, so when the economy starts to recover WWE will be the first to possibly re-hire some people. You are back in a shitty place, but at least you are in a shitty place that pays you a reasonably good wage. 

I´d say Revival, Rusev, EC3 and Purrazzo are the only people that should expect a call from AEW, Gallows/Anderson from Japan. After that WWE is probably still the best bet for a lot of these released wrestlers. Can´t eat pride.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Cult03 said:


> EC3 seems pretty bitter at the moment


EC3 has been bitter about the whole situation since forever. I think he’s a different case than the other released talent, like Erick Rowan.
The guy got buried because Dean Ambrose was over. He’s been itching to leave for a long time.


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

Quite sad to see Rusev go.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Lord Nox said:


> Quite sad to see Rusev go.


Good talent, but he would never have become world champion. His act got stale. WWE's creative control (Vince) is what's hurting the product so badly.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait, did they release Tucker?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rex Rasslin said:


> Good talent, but he would never have become world champion. His act got stale. WWE's creative control (Vince) is what's hurting the product so badly.


His act got stale?

Who in the WWE isn't stale though? I mean look at the current Main Event picture its largely just a group of people who all look the same and the only thing differentiating them is where they're born. Rollins, Reigns, Styles, even McIntyre already are all beyond stale.

Only reason Rusev would have never been World Champ is because the McMahons dont have any interest in producing an entertaining product, and hate wrestlers that actually put in effort and get over with the fans.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Only reason Rusev would have never been World Champ is because the McMahons dont have any interest in producing an entertaining product, and hate wrestlers that actually put in effort and get over with the fans.


That's right. Many fans suffer from a low-level form of brainwashing by WWE; if WWE never elevates someone and eventually buries them, fans shrug and declare that that talent wasn't main-event material anyway. It's Zack Ryder Syndrome - if WWE treats you as a jobber, you're a jobber, no matter how much organic fan support you garner.

Rusev was OVER AS FUCK with the Rusev Day bit and got into tremendous shape while he was out, and instead of capitalizing on overness that practically none of their roster can muster, what do they do? Humiliate him in a cuckold storyline and fire his ass. "Oh, but he wasn't main event material." Spare me.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> Wait, did they release Tucker?


Nope. In doing press for MITB, Otis said they are still a team.

With Otis in a singles feud right now and also being part of the MITB ladder match, the focus is on him. Tucker will be back after.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Strike Force said:


> That's right. Many fans suffer from a low-level form of brainwashing by WWE; if WWE never elevates someone and eventually buries them, fans shrug and declare that that talent wasn't main-event material anyway. It's Zack Ryder Syndrome - if WWE treats you as a jobber, you're a jobber, no matter how much organic fan support you garner.
> 
> Rusev was OVER AS FUCK with the Rusev Day bit and got into tremendous shape while he was out, and instead of capitalizing on overness that practically none of their roster can muster, what do they do? Humiliate him in a cuckold storyline and fire his ass. "Oh, but he wasn't main event material." Spare me.


Its ridiculous how true this is. A lot of people fall for this, a lot of people hang onto this belief that if someone doesn't become a Main Eventer in the WWE then its because they're not good enough. Its so easy though to stand back and look at the current roster and see that the current crop of Main Eventers is nothing special at all, there's barely a remarkable talent amongst them, and none of them really stand out head and shoulders above the sea of jobbers in the WWE.

Talent and overness and hardwork means zero now. People 'fail' now just because the McMahons refuse to push them. As you pointed out Rusev was crazy over at one point, hugely over, but the WWE refused to capatalise on it, or even acknowledge it. At the peak of Rusev Days overness it was actually rare that he would even get on TV. How can anyone suggest Rusev wasnt good enough when he wasnt even given a chance?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Its ridiculous how true this is. A lot of people fall for this, a lot of people hang onto this belief that if someone doesn't become a Main Eventer in the WWE then its because they're not good enough. Its so easy though to stand back and look at the current roster and see that the current crop of Main Eventers is nothing special at all, there's barely a remarkable talent amongst them, and none of them really stand out head and shoulders above the sea of jobbers in the WWE.
> 
> Talent and overness and hardwork means zero now. People 'fail' now just because the McMahons refuse to push them. As you pointed out Rusev was crazy over at one point, hugely over, but the WWE refused to capatalise on it, or even acknowledge it. At the peak of Rusev Days overness it was actually rare that he would even get on TV. How can anyone suggest Rusev wasnt good enough when he wasnt even given a chance?


I get where you're going and yes Rusev was really over but he still wasn't good enough imo. Look Kofi Kingston also got super over and the fans wanted him to get a title shot at Wrestlemania and it did happen. But what happened afterwards? After 3 months many fans already wanted him to lose the belt again. The same could be applied to dozens of other guys though.

And I agree 100% with you *that the current crop of Main Eventers is nothing special at all *(or at least made to be).


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rex Rasslin said:


> I get where you're going and yes Rusev was really over but he still wasn't good enough imo. Look Kofi Kingston also got super over and the fans wanted him to get a title shot at Wrestlemania and it did happen. But what happened afterwards? After 3 months many fans already wanted him to lose the belt again. The same could be applied to dozens of other guys though.
> 
> And I agree 100% with you *that the current crop of Main Eventers is nothing special at all *(or at least made to be).


Well there were three main issues holding Kofi back. He was a stuck in one place midcarder for so damn long, that it was hard to take him seriously as World Champ all of a sudden. 

Feuding with other midcarders like Ziggler and Owens over the World Title didn't help either, didn't make Kofi feel very Main Event when he was in midcard feuds.

And most importantly Wrestling fans really are fickle and change their opinion at the drop of a hat.

Back on Rusev, Rusev had more talents that a Main Eventer requires than the entirely of the current crop of shithouse Main Eventers in WWE. Main Event talents need charisma, personality, and promo skills something that garbage like Reigns, Rollins, McIntyre, etc clearly lack. There's also no such thing as not being good enough anymore, if someone as untalented as Seth Rollins can be a multiple time World Champion and constant Main Eventer then literally anyone can be a Main Eventer thesedays. Lance Storm would be a 10 time World Champion in this Era.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Rusev can't work a crowd once the bell rings and that's vital in this business. For all the shit reigns gets online he can work a crowd during a match. If you can't work a crowd during match you may get initial push but that push will fizzle out. We have seen it over and over last 15 years re Mr Kennedy, Sandow, Barrett, Enzo etc. Guys that looked good, could talk etc but crowd didn't give a crap once it came to actual wrestling bit. 

Cesaro should be 20 time world champion based on Lance storm logic and Cesaro is bigger, better looking than Storm. That's not the way it works.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

validreasoning said:


> Cesaro should be 20 time world champion based on Lance storm logic and Cesaro is bigger, better looking than Storm. That's not the way it works.


Honestly, He should be.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Honestly, He should be.


No, he should not. He neither can talk nor has he the IT factor. Cesaro never really evolved when he moved from the Indies to WWE.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Rex Rasslin said:


> No, he should not. He neither can talk nor has he the IT factor. Cesaro never really evolved when he moved from the Indies to WWE.


So what? It really doesn't matter at the end of the day.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Now that Lashley seems to be distancing himself from Lana will she be soon future endeavored? I hope she isn't as annoying at home as she is on the TV.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Now that Lashley seems to be distancing himself from Lana will she be soon future endeavored? I hope she isn't as annoying at home as she is on the TV.


She won't be released unless she asks for her release, her first heel run with her real life husband worked real well. But the writing and ad-libbing for this current run didn't do jack shit (for Lashley, for her, and for her husband.) And it was just horrible heel run for her.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I don’t want it to happen, but could Lana go with Crews when he returns back? Imagine the ‘swerve‘ if Rusev gets signed back and they go back together.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Zapato said:


> I don’t want it to happen, but could Lana go with Crews when he returns back? Imagine the ‘swerve‘ if Rusev gets signed back and they go back together.


So you want her to go from Bobby "The BIG Charisma Vacuum" Lashley to Apollo " The SMALL Charisma Vacuum" Crews. That´s the American Dream.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Nope. In doing press for MITB, Otis said they are still a team.
> 
> With Otis in a singles feud right now and also being part of the MITB ladder match, the focus is on him. Tucker will be back after.


Thanks for the update


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Some outlets are reporting that Rachel Ellering was also released from her NXT contract a few weeks back.


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

Is there a complete list somewhere of the releases. Im familiar of everyone being released the first two days, but havent heard anything since.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261746772793266177You can now add Drew Gulak to the release list now since they fired him this morning.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm not seeing it reported anywhere else, but Gulak getting a send-off against Daniel Bryan on his way out is a nice touch. I suspect he's staying though.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261818966734974979 Sean confirmed it. Gulak has been released.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Well, I'll be damned. What a way for him to go out though.


----------



## WhoBookedThisSh!t? (Apr 30, 2020)

Looks like his contract was up.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I think what happened to Drew Gulak also happened D’lo Brown his contract ended in a similar way as I think someone said what he was doing next week on WWF TV, but he said my contract is over.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Anyone think Ruby(Heidi Lovelace) will be next? Consider she might be want just finish the rest of her match because she have injury and when the last time she win a match after she got defeated in EC.


----------



## King Kong Brody (Jan 21, 2018)

I've heard something from Meltzer saying what happened was, he was negotiating a new deal with a raise, he hadn't signed it yet, and right at the end they pulled the offer, so technically he left because his contract expired, but realistically speaking they let him go.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Gulak’s been added back to the active roster list, so it looks like he’s back.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Smart move by Gulak. He’s a talented guy, but his best dance partners are in WWE now.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm glad Gulak is back, I hope Vince doesn't bury him because he negotiated hard.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

Deonna is the newest member of Impact's KO division


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Smart move by Gulak. He’s a talented guy, but his best dance partners are in WWE now.


In normal times I'd say give NJPW/ROH a shot but don't burn bridges. But as it is, AEW and Impact is a similar platform to WWE. What you'd gain in creative freedom you'd lose from injury risk, money and exposure.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Add mcguiness to the furloughed list according to reports by Meltzer.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Firefromthegods said:


> Add mcguiness to the furloughed list according to reports by Meltzer.


Yup, furlough the best announcer in the whole company. That sounds about standard for the E.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Yup, furlough the best announcer in the whole company. That sounds about standard for the E.


Should replace Excalibur on AEW and move Excalibur to AEW Dark to take over for Taz, since Taz is now a manager


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

THANOS said:


> Should replace Excalibur on AEW and move Excalibur to AEW Dark to take over for Taz, since Taz is now a manager


Says he’s been furloughed not fired. Just not needed right now. Can’t sign for anyone else unless he asks and gets granted a release.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Dark Emperor said:


> Says he’s been furloughed not fired. Just not needed right now. Can’t sign for anyone else unless he asks and gets granted a release.


Is that really how it works - you're not getting paid but you still can't take a job elsewhere? Seems dodgy.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I’m not sure how it works in the US, but over here furloughing is made of part of their salary with the Government giving employers that apply funds to provide their staff 80% of their wage that the employer could then top up. So depending how it works in the US and how WWE are handling it, the furloughed staff should be receiving some if not all of their wage until the cut off and then they either get their job back or are let go.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

According to the Wrestling Observer, WWE SmackDown writer Christopher DeJoseph has been released from WWE. DeJoseph had been working as the lead writer on SmackDown under Executive Director Bruce Prichard.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Zapato said:


> I’m not sure how it works in the US, but over here furloughing is made of part of their salary with the Government giving employers that apply funds to provide their staff 80% of their wage that the employer could then top up. So depending how it works in the US and how WWE are handling it, the furloughed staff should be receiving some if not all of their wage until the cut off and then they either get their job back or are let go.


America don't have the same scheme. I think people got one off payments. Then they increased unemployment allowance. 

But I'm pretty sure the WWE would be paying furloughed staff something or else there is no benefit to talent and they might as well be released.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Dark Emperor said:


> America don't have the same scheme. I think people got one off payments. Then they increased unemployment allowance.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure the WWE would be paying furloughed staff something or else there is no benefit to talent and they might as well be released.


They'd keep their benefits.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

Impact looks to be making a move on released talent






EY seems to be a lock to return.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Lol Lio Rush criticized the Maverick storyline saying it was making a mockery of firings and people reminded him of that time he mocked Emma's release.
Sometimes social media actually works.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268601139827802115


----------



## Brethogan (Jan 29, 2019)

Now that the non-compete is over they should bring back the producers, Hurricane, Lance Storm, Fit Finlay and Kurt Angle


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

They’re furloughed, so they probably won’t be back until they are needed with crowds. Lance might still live in Canada, Finlay is 62 years old and Kurt Angle just adopted a child from Bulgaria. It’s possible that they can’t get to shows, shouldn’t be at shows or have superseding personal duties that prevent them from being on-call in Florida right now. It is much more for to call the WWE a giant monster for firing these guys though.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Lol Lio Rush criticized the Maverick storyline saying it was making a mockery of firings and people reminded him of that time he mocked Emma's release.
> Sometimes social media actually works.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268601139827802115


Lol he needs to shut up. A storyline involving fired wrestlers isn't the same as his dumbass joke about Emma being fired.


----------



## OpenYourFuckingEyes (Jul 14, 2020)

The Wood said:


> They’re furloughed, so they probably won’t be back until they are needed with crowds. Lance might still live in Canada, Finlay is 62 years old *and Kurt Angle just adopted a child from Bulgaria*. It’s possible that they can’t get to shows, shouldn’t be at shows or have superseding personal duties that prevent them from being on-call in Florida right now. It is much more for to call the WWE a giant monster for firing these guys though.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i see mikey and maria are at it again
"I never went to rehab. My wife was my rehab. I recovered on the road. They never paid for my rehab and they also never reached out to me once.Not a single person in management ever contacted me to see if I needed help or if I was doing ok in my recovery.All credit goes to my wife https://twitter.com/veganent/statu "
--------
then you have this

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917772072629260289------
now both have went on the defensive


----------

